# ~~~~~~~~CLASS OF 61~~~~~~~~



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I had been searching for a 61 rag for a minute finally found a 90% rust free car in Stockton CA thanks to Rolo and Wayne. Gonna be a longer build than usual due to the economy. Im going to make this my first 100% bone stock numbers matching color matching original car. Ill post pics as I go, 
When I got it.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Just marking the topic :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

so how are you going to do the belly of the car?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 28 2009, 01:40 PM~14911653
> *so how are you going to do the belly of the car?
> *


red oxide primer


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice project!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Ermine White/Red Stripe, Red/White Cars 1 interior huh?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2009, 03:04 PM~14912700
> *Ermine White/Red Stripe, Red/White Cars 1 interior huh?
> *


 you guessed it just the way it came


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2009, 06:37 PM~14913143
> *you guessed it just the way it came
> *


Welcome to the family. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2009, 12:13 PM~14911295
> *I had been searching for a 61 rag for a minute finally found a 90% rust free car in Stockton CA thanks to Rolo and Wayne. Gonna be a longer build than usual due to the economy. Im going to make this my first 100% bone stock numbers matching color matching original car. Ill post pics as I go,
> When I got it.
> 
> ...


 :0 This mofo is already on the rotissere..can't wait to see this one!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Put the D's on the shelf *****.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 28 2009, 06:40 PM~14914939
> *Put the D's on the shelf *****.
> *


yeah they are, not going anywhere just dont want to cut any more rags


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I was waiting to see what you were going to build next. So, this'll be done by the end of the year?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Sup Fuzzy post some pics of your 61 stop being shy! 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: wantsome


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: kandychromegsxr, wantsome


damn fuzz you hanging out again?


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2009, 09:07 PM~14916146
> *Sup Fuzzy post some pics of your 61 stop being shy!
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


I wish I had a 61 rag like you!!Maybe one day :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Aug 28 2009, 10:19 PM~14916635
> *I wish I had a 61 rag like you!!Maybe one day  :biggrin:
> *


im sure it will be sooner than later just need to go light a fire under your painter


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2009, 10:13 PM~14916597
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: kandychromegsxr, wantsome
> damn fuzz you hanging out again?
> *


I'm trying to learn how to build a car


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2009, 10:20 PM~14916640
> *im sure it will be sooner than later just need to go light a fire under your painter
> *


Already did that!!he rasied the price on me


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Aug 28 2009, 09:23 PM~14916672
> *Already did that!!he rasied the price on me
> *


Paint it yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good one


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i guess this will be done for x-mas.....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 28 2009, 10:36 PM~14916792
> *i guess this will be done for x-mas.....
> *


x62 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2009, 01:13 PM~14911295
> *I had been searching for a 61 rag for a minute finally found a 90% rust free car in Stockton CA thanks to Rolo and Wayne. Gonna be a longer build than usual due to the economy. Im going to make this my first 100% bone stock numbers matching color matching original car. Ill post pics as I go,
> When I got it.
> 
> *


im going the same route


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Otra Vez? 

If you finish this build before mine gets done I'm selling my 61 and going back to record collecting full time. CMC.

Get ready for another great build folks. 

Man, you're going to love the stories from the old people when they see you in that bone stock Impala, I got it all the time in my '63.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 28 2009, 11:48 PM~14917311
> *Otra Vez?
> 
> If you finish this build before mine gets done I'm selling my 61 and going back to record collecting full time.  CMC.
> ...


yeah should be fun if i sell my 62 i can have this car done by new years :biggrin:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

What size motor?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Damn Brent you don't waste no time...I will be watching this build closely... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

You missin the front clip??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

283


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 29 2009, 10:32 AM~14919221
> *Damn Brent you don't waste no time...I will be watching this build closely...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 29 2009, 12:05 PM~14919853
> *You missin the front clip??
> *












not missing anything  hoods at the shop feners u can see in the pics i got it all it really is a nice car


----------



## ltd_king (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2009, 05:07 PM~14921247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2009, 03:07 PM~14921247
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice..it's good to have 61 parts and not have to search!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

another bullshit build


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 29 2009, 04:54 PM~14921861
> *another bullshit build
> *


 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 29 2009, 05:54 PM~14921861
> *another bullshit build
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Aug 28 2009, 03:13 PM~14911295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 uffin: 
But I Got A Wayz To Go


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2009, 01:13 PM~14911295
> *I had been searching for a 61 rag for a minute finally found a 90% rust free car in Stockton CA thanks to Rolo and Wayne. Gonna be a longer build than usual due to the economy. Im going to make this my first 100% bone stock numbers matching color matching original car. Ill post pics as I go,
> When I got it.
> 
> *


ballin......


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

hell might as well build a 61 drop, you've already built about every other type Impala known to man :biggrin: Cant wait to watch the buildup :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i cant wait to see you bring out the potential in this car! this is gonna be nice :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 30 2009, 09:05 AM~14926131
> *i cant wait to see you bring out the potential in this car! this is gonna be nice :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got to see my 62 today lol visitation, hopefully i can hang onto it for a little while before the 61 consumes me and I need to re up :biggrin: who am i kidding the 62 will be for sale in a month or 2 lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> 
> those look like keys of that work up on them pallets


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lol yeah if your selling sand :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

skim get that pocket cut off the 1/4 panel someone needs it bad and they are stalking me


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 30 2009, 08:32 PM~14929763
> *skim get that pocket cut off the 1/4 panel someone needs it bad and they are stalking me
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> > /quote]
> > those look like keys of that work up on them pallets
> 
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Ill check in on this build-up.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so allong the lines of mint condition...?


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> > /quote]
> > those look like keys of that work up on them pallets
> 
> 
> i was thinking the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 30 2009, 07:17 PM~14929609
> *got to see my 62 today lol visitation, hopefully i can hang onto it for a little while before the 61 consumes me and I need to re up  :biggrin: who am i kidding the 62 will be for sale in a month or 2 lol
> 
> 
> ...


only a 45 minute visit no conjugal visit LOL Hope to havethe A/C done next week :thumbsup: So I can get on my wagon :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

U planning on keeping this one for a while???


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Aug 31 2009, 02:47 PM~14935937
> *U planning on keeping this one for a while???
> *


He should since its a 61!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Aug 31 2009, 11:47 AM~14935937
> *U planning on keeping this one for a while???
> *


lol ill keep it til it sells. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2009, 01:33 PM~14937840
> *lol ill keep it til it sells.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 31 2009, 04:20 PM~14939106
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2009, 06:15 PM~14940421
> *Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


another piece of the puzzle...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

lucky find!

sweet build man!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 31 2009, 06:57 PM~14941045
> *another piece of the puzzle...
> *


yeah got the pseat pw flasher guards vanity mirror working a couple others


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

This is going to be good.

:nicoderm:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2009, 05:15 PM~14940421
> *Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


anytime bro!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 31 2009, 09:42 PM~14943323
> *anytime bro!!!!
> *


hey you still got that 62 cove set?


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

got to watch this


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lol should be blasted by Friday :biggrin: hoping to get the frame home in a day or 2 i just have too much shit at my house right now.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

nice rag


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Bought time you built a 61. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Aug 31 2009, 11:09 PM~14942080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x61


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: OneStopImpalaShop


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

HighClass OC (8:12:30 AM): 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: OneStopImpalaShop
HighClass OC (8:12:35 AM): 

:0


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice!!!! I will be following a great build!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ACE RAG SS_@Sep 1 2009, 08:05 AM~14946693
> *Nice!!!!  I will be following a great build!!!! Congrats!!!!
> *


Hey Ace rag..I want pics of the rare one!


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

what up Mr Gee, i try and get some pics goin i just been tryin to find the time to get stuff done in between that picking up other projects you know how it goes.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

damn you find some clean cars man.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 2 2009, 05:20 PM~14963515
> *damn you find some clean cars man.
> *


yes he does!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 3 2009, 07:27 AM~14968151
> *yes he does!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ALL THE TIME TOO!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 3 2009, 07:36 AM~14968685
> *ALL THE TIME TOO!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 2 2009, 06:20 PM~14963515
> *damn you find some clean cars man.
> *


This one was found for me, just what i had asked for too, non advertised back yard car that someone had for a long time! Now its getting blasted and we will see whaere it takes us :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got this coming too


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2009, 09:27 AM~14969202
> *got this coming too
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2009, 08:27 AM~14969202
> *got this coming too
> 
> 
> ...


  you should have it today or tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

brent sure knows how to build them give me a call if you need some help


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Sep 3 2009, 04:44 PM~14973644
> *brent sure knows how to build them give me a call if you need some help
> *


its all about starting with the right car


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice Find!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ACE RAG SS_@Sep 2 2009, 05:06 PM~14963401
> *what up Mr Gee,  i try and get some pics goin i just been tryin to find the time to get stuff done in between that picking up other projects you know how it goes.
> *



OH yeah..I feel ya bro. Sound like you got some nice rides.. You gotta share em with us.. I don't care what condition!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks like 62 is sold might have to kick this one into overdrive


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2009, 02:42 AM~14978156
> *looks like 62 is sold might have to kick this one into overdrive
> *


 :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

damn man, i go away make a cup of tea and we on page 3 already, always love this show :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2009, 08:47 PM~14975995
> *its all about starting with the right car
> *


cant get anymore correct with an ace up yur sleeve....no matter what condition.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2009, 03:42 AM~14978156
> *looks like 62 is sold might have to kick this one into overdrive
> *


Nice avatar. lol. Brandon is gonna kill me. hno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2009, 11:42 PM~14978156
> *looks like 62 is sold might have to kick this one into overdrive
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2009, 08:08 AM~14979463
> *Nice avatar. lol.  Brandon is gonna kill me. hno:
> *



thats what i was hopiing for so i could rape betty of all her goodies, igot a set of vert pw regulators if you wanna put pws in your car  think john even has a set of upper rear panels somewhere new that he orederd for a customer so u can replace your crank ones


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 3 2009, 09:48 PM~14976783
> *OH yeah..I feel ya bro.  Sound like you got some nice rides.. You gotta share em with us.. I don't care what condition!
> *



For sure ill snap a few pics shortly


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Brent, Thanks for that paro on the windows :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 4 2009, 01:53 PM~14982321
> *Brent, Thanks for that paro on the windows :biggrin:
> *


si guey!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2009, 08:02 PM~14985118
> *si guey!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

bilingue!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 4 2009, 03:43 PM~14981573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2009, 12:42 AM~14978156
> *looks like 62 is sold might have to kick this one into overdrive
> *


I better get home and get the A/C finished up then


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 5 2009, 09:46 AM~14987623
> *I better get home and get the A/C finished up then
> *


Vacuum pump and r12 that hoe! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2009, 08:02 PM~14985118
> *si guey!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

been outside taking chrome apart getting all the powder coat anodize and chrome stuff in piles, im going to chrome alot of extra 61 parts like og emblems door handles and everything i know alot of people would rather have show plated OG stuff rather than repro stuff, im trying to use ALL of my original parts eveen the chevrolet letters on the hood and vent window cranks


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got alot done today took all the seats and interior down to bare metal andlet me tell you something until you have taken every single hog ring off a set of seats you cant appreciate the amount of work tha shit is lol. I got my front bumper broken down all my aluminum is ready to go to the polishers all my window frames are apart all my chrome is pretty much ready to go also. ill try and post pics of the piles tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2009, 09:37 PM~14999601
> *got alot done today took all the seats and interior down to bare metal andlet me tell you something until you have taken every single hog ring off a set of seats you cant appreciate the amount of work tha shit is lol.*


get some good cutters and them bitches will go SNAP! and go flying off the springs :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2009, 09:08 AM~14979463
> *Nice avatar. lol.  Brandon is gonna kill me. hno:
> *


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2009, 02:48 PM~14989830
> *
> 
> im trying to use ALL of my original parts eveen the chevrolet letters on the hood and vent
> ...


 no power vents on this one? :0


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2009, 02:13 PM~14911295
> *I had been searching for a 61 rag for a minute finally found a 90% rust free car in Stockton CA thanks to Rolo and Wayne. Gonna be a longer build than usual due to the economy. Im going to make this my first 100% bone stock numbers matching color matching original car. Ill post pics as I go,
> When I got it.
> 
> ...


oh,,, here we go again!..... dont make bust out the og rag.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 6 2009, 09:40 PM~15000233
> *oh,,, here we go again!..... dont make bust out the og rag....  :biggrin:
> *


oh you can bust it out just dont get your feelings hurt :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: ill post some pics today just been breaking things down still taking window felts off of door rails taking bumpers apart and boring shit like that. And no power vents on this one im going for an OG car and as nice as they are they weren't original.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 09:27 PM~15000099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit!!! Is this a Custom Plaque, cause who ever made this needs to get a BOOTH AT THE UPCOMING VEGAS SHOW!!!


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2009, 01:51 PM~15004914
> *oh you can bust it out just dont get your feelings hurt  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ill post some pics today just been breaking things down still taking window felts off of door rails taking bumpers apart and boring shit like that. And no power vents on this one im going for an OG car and as nice as they are they weren't original.
> *


Brent in my 64 assembly Manual it has how to remove manual and electric vents ??? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 7 2009, 02:54 PM~15005393
> *Brent in my 64 assembly Manual it has how to remove manual and electric vents ??? :dunno:
> *


yeah but they never made it to production


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2009, 02:51 PM~15004914
> *oh you can bust it out just dont get your feelings hurt  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ill post some pics today just been breaking things down still taking window felts off of door rails taking bumpers apart and boring shit like that. And no power vents on this one im going for an OG car and as nice as they are they weren't original.
> *


MAYBE ONE DAY :biggrin: IM SURE IT WILL COME OUT TIGHT!! BY THE WAY .... LOVE THE AVATAR


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

let me start off by saying wd-40 is your freind not one broken bolt but i guess it helps that this car wasnt rusty, got pretty much everything broken down even the little trim around the gauges im redoing every know trim emblem etc cad plating all the brackets behind the dash he ashtray etc etc i want this fucker to be bad :biggrin: on another note i think i pretty much fucked up my glve box door aluminum its a bitch to get off and i can imagine its even harder to put back on u gotta pry it up like a damn sardine. I also sent all my og bolts out to chrome from the dash since the repro ones they sell dont sit right and look like ass. heres some pics of some of the break down piles. I am also going to send the og buckles out to get redone and new webbing put on them i have all the correct eye bolt anchors washers etc and the correct white booots which r very nice for their age. Even my 2 year old wanted to help :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2009, 01:13 PM~14911295
> *I had been searching for a 61 rag for a minute finally found a 90% rust free car in Stockton CA thanks to Rolo and Wayne. Gonna be a longer build than usual due to the economy. Im going to make this my first 100% bone stock numbers matching color matching original car. Ill post pics as I go,
> When I got it.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2009, 01:13 PM~14911295
> *I had been searching for a 61 rag for a minute finally found a 90% rust free car in Stockton CA thanks to Rolo and Wayne. Gonna be a longer build than usual due to the economy. Im going to make this my first 100% bone stock numbers matching color matching original car. Ill post pics as I go,
> When I got it.
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2009, 07:44 PM~15008690
> *let me start off by saying wd-40 is your freind not one broken bolt but i guess it helps that this car wasnt rusty, got pretty much everything broken down even the little trim around the gauges im redoing every know trim emblem etc cad plating all the brackets behind the dash he ashtray etc etc i want this fucker to be bad  :biggrin: on another note i think i pretty much fucked up my glve box door aluminum its a bitch to get off and i can imagine its even harder to put back on u gotta pry it up like a damn sardine. I also sent all my og bolts out to chrome from the dash since the repro ones they sell dont sit right and look like ass. heres some pics of some of the break down piles. I am also going to send the og buckles out to get redone and new webbing put on them i have all the correct eye bolt anchors washers etc and the correct white booots which r very nice for their age. Even my 2 year old wanted to help  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


getting down Brent :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2009, 07:44 PM~15008690
> *let me start off by saying wd-40 is your freind not one broken bolt but i guess it helps that this car wasnt rusty, got pretty much everything broken down even the little trim around the gauges im redoing every know trim emblem etc cad plating all the brackets behind the dash he ashtray etc etc i want this fucker to be bad  :biggrin: on another note i think i pretty much fucked up my glve box door aluminum its a bitch to get off and i can imagine its even harder to put back on u gotta pry it up like a damn sardine. I also sent all my og bolts out to chrome from the dash since the repro ones they sell dont sit right and look like ass. heres some pics of some of the break down piles. I am also going to send the og buckles out to get redone and new webbing put on them i have all the correct eye bolt anchors washers etc and the correct white booots which r very nice for their age. Even my 2 year old wanted to help  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



haha, damn you da man bro, those piles would freak me right out.
You got some good knowledge there, good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

you cant get better 'how to' manuals than this
mad skills


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

so uh..... wheres the topic with car in your avi? I cant find the sunovabitch...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2009, 10:44 PM~15008690
> *let me start off by saying wd-40 is your freind not one broken bolt but i guess it helps that this car wasnt rusty, got pretty much everything broken down even the little trim around the gauges im redoing every know trim emblem etc cad plating all the brackets behind the dash he ashtray etc etc i want this fucker to be bad  :biggrin: on another note i think i pretty much fucked up my glve box door aluminum its a bitch to get off and i can imagine its even harder to put back on u gotta pry it up like a damn sardine. I also sent all my og bolts out to chrome from the dash since the repro ones they sell dont sit right and look like ass. heres some pics of some of the break down piles. I am also going to send the og buckles out to get redone and new webbing put on them i have all the correct eye bolt anchors washers etc and the correct white booots which r very nice for their age. Even my 2 year old wanted to help  :biggrin:
> 
> *












Give Brandon that bumper, he's holding a much nicer California Rear Bumper that he'll take in exchange for that one you're currently holding. :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 8 2009, 04:07 AM~15011789
> *so uh..... wheres the topic with car in your avi? I cant find the sunovabitch...
> *


That's a sneak peek of Dippinit's complex 409. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 8 2009, 04:01 AM~15011991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a dent or ding in this one they dont get much better


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 10:01 AM~15012503
> *not a dent or ding in this one they dont get much better
> *


Mines just needs a good straightening... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 8 2009, 08:42 AM~15012705
> *Mines just needs a good straightening...  :biggrin:
> *


You can straighten deez nuts!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 11:04 AM~15012849
> *You can straighten deez nuts!
> *


Ol' Oahu Azz Nicca!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

DAYUM Brent... you always finding some nice cars to build on.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2009, 06:44 PM~15008690
> *let me start off by saying wd-40 is your freind not one broken bolt but i guess it helps that this car wasnt rusty, got pretty much everything broken down even the little trim around the gauges im redoing every know trim emblem etc cad plating all the brackets behind the dash he ashtray etc etc i want this fucker to be bad  :biggrin: on another note i think i pretty much fucked up my glve box door aluminum its a bitch to get off and i can imagine its even harder to put back on u gotta pry it up like a damn sardine. I also sent all my og bolts out to chrome from the dash since the repro ones they sell dont sit right and look like ass. heres some pics of some of the break down piles. I am also going to send the og buckles out to get redone and new webbing put on them i have all the correct eye bolt anchors washers etc and the correct white booots which r very nice for their age. Even my 2 year old wanted to help  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0 damn rust buckets :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

guess ill sell this one and try and find a better one i cant handle all the rust :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

nice


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Passenger side looks funny on the quarter becase they stopped blasting at that white line the body shop had fixed a bif dent there and asked the blasters to stop there and not blast that area so from the middle of the wheel well to the door jamb its still primered, thats why when i posted the pics it had NO spray painted on the quarter


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

that new silver paint job is going to look good with all those chrome moldings it looks like it has some pearl in it to lol


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 01:25 PM~15015804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ya its to rusty send this way before it rusts more :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

took all my chrome today, &^(*&()%*^$%^#$$(& 2500.00!!!! man I got my ass HANDED to me lol


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 04:35 PM~15017259
> *took all my chrome today, &^(*&()%*^$%^#$$(& 2500.00!!!! man I got my ass HANDED to me lol
> *


 hno:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

man was this thing near the coast? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 8 2009, 06:06 PM~15018799
> *man was this thing near the coast? :biggrin:
> *


i pulled it out of a lake :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 04:25 PM~15015804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hate all these solid cars my 64 hardtop was from Evansville, IN.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 01:25 PM~15015804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


presumido!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15019300
> *presumido!! :biggrin:
> *


have you seen your avatar? Im trying to be like you im only 2 rags short :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 08:25 PM~15020857
> *have you seen your avatar? Im trying to be like you im only 2 rags short  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
them two things 
no es nada!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 07:19 PM~15018972
> *i pulled it out of a lake  :0
> *


sweet ass solid fuckin rag!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: NOS61RAG, wantsome, ScandalusSeville83

sup fuzz


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 04:35 PM~15017259
> *took all my chrome today, &^(*&()%*^$%^#$$(& 2500.00!!!! man I got my ass HANDED to me lol
> *



Tell me about it. :angry: 

I have been workin on the 64, Im going to see your muffler guy in the morning. Maybe when ur done with your 61 you can come finsh mine. :biggrin: 

Lookin good doggy, Keep it moving :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 8 2009, 09:43 PM~15022066
> *Tell me about it. :angry:
> 
> I have been workin on the 64, Im going to see your muffler guy in the morning. Maybe when ur done with your 61 you can come finsh mine. :biggrin:
> ...



stop messing with them damn hts and your rag would b done! :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 10:45 PM~15022108
> *stop messing with them damn hts and your rag would b done! :biggrin:
> *



No shit! :uh: 

It's all good, My 61 will be done right.  

Slapped my D's on today, Exhaust manana. I need to get my ac freshened up.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

what size engine does this 1 come with? I've been waiting for you to build a 61, i'll be taking notes, just do us a favor slowww down , none of this 3 month projects, us youngsters cant keep up, por please muchos pictures :biggrin: ohh one other thing , that car should of never gone down south, we needed that car in theto stay in the bay area, thats like us up north going to L.A and taking a chevy right under you, L.A has plenty of sixty1s convertables, We need some out here in the bay also to represent, In our EXCANDALOW FAMILIA we only have three 61 convertables , that one you picked up would of been good for OUR collection.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Sep 8 2009, 10:14 PM~15022610
> *what size engine does this 1 come with? I've been waiting for you to build a 61, i'll be taking notes, just do us a favor slowww down , none of this 3 month projects, us youngsters cant keep up, por please muchos pictures :biggrin:  ohh one other thing , that car should of never gone down south, we needed that car in theto stay in the bay area, thats like us up north going to L.A and taking  a chevy right under you, L.A has plenty of sixty1s convertables, We need some out here in the bay also to represent, In our EXCANDALOW FAMILIA we only have three 61 convertables , that one you picked up would of been good for OUR collection.
> *


lol 3 months build hmmm that will put me around xmas time lol im shooting for new years  and yes la needs more rags so we will keep plucking them from where ever we can find them, my old 63 ht is up there and my 64 rag so i share


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

another quality build coming up


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

oh and it hasa 283 in it


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

I noticed you haven't added any new names under your signature??? Haven't you named this ONE yet??? What about the DUECE???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Sep 8 2009, 10:43 PM~15022910
> *I noticed you haven't added any new names under your signature??? Haven't you named this ONE yet??? What about the DUECE???
> *



62 deal is pending got it sold. and this one gonna be called Class of 61 migh tneed to update the signature :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ok im done 









ready to roll lol


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 09:35 PM~15021924
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: NOS61RAG, wantsome, ScandalusSeville83
> 
> ...


Oh just looking at my dream car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Sep 8 2009, 11:14 PM~15022610
> *what size engine does this 1 come with? I've been waiting for you to build a 61, i'll be taking notes, just do us a favor slowww down , none of this 3 month projects, us youngsters cant keep up, por please muchos pictures :biggrin:  ohh one other thing , that car should of never gone down south, we needed that car in theto stay in the bay area, thats like us up north going to L.A and taking  a chevy right under you, L.A has plenty of sixty1s convertables, We need some out here in the bay also to represent, In our EXCANDALOW FAMILIA we only have three 61 convertables , that one you picked up would of been good for OUR collection.
> *


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 10:38 PM~15022872
> *oh and it hasa 283 in it
> *


for now?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 9 2009, 12:19 AM~15023523
> *for now?
> *


probably gonna stay that way :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2009, 03:25 AM~15023740
> *probably gonna stay that way  :biggrin:
> *


"THE MAN THAT NEVER SLEEPS" :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

where is the cali edition topic going to?

i wanst online a few weeks


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 9 2009, 12:17 PM~15023913
> *where is the cali edition topic going to?
> 
> i wanst online a few weeks
> *


It's renamed to best of both worlds


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

sorry my failure!!

the cali edition was the buildup from misa`s 62 i mean the build up topic of the 63 cant remember the name


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

i was wondering what had happened to the 63 drop also


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2009, 01:57 PM~15024063
> *i was wondering what had happened to the 63 drop also
> *


He probably sold it :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2009, 01:53 AM~15022973
> *ok im done
> 
> 
> ...


You can't buy that Ace at no JC Penny.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIX1RAG, SIXONEFORLIFE


whats up seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 9 2009, 08:24 AM~15024129
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIX1RAG, SIXONEFORLIFE
> whats up seth
> *


Top of the morning to you. :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 9 2009, 04:58 AM~15024066
> *He probably sold it :roflmao:
> *






he finished it for misa? :0 or misa bought it like it was :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 9 2009, 04:58 AM~15024066
> *He probably sold it :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2009, 04:04 PM~15024599
> *
> *



good for you!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 10:53 PM~15022973
> *ok im done
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO IM GOING TO HAVE A TWIN NOW...BUT A 100% BETTER  ....CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE...IF YOU EVER NEED A STUNT DOUBLE LET ME NO...LOL... :h5:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

nice fuckin start...ttt for MR . IMPALA :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

some progress. some of the body parts r sealed, frames broke down ready for powdercoating and dropped off the aluminum which wasnt cheap as you can see! But og trim redone is better than repop any day and id rather pay the extra


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

BALLER RIGHT THERE FOLKS! Ya better stop sharing Tax Man gonna get ya :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 9 2009, 03:55 PM~15029772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2500 AT THE PLATERS AND NOW THIS! SHIT GLAD I GOT A DEAL WORKED OUT TO SELL MY 62!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2009, 04:07 PM~15029903
> *2500 AT THE PLATERS AND NOW THIS! SHIT GLAD I GOT A DEAL WORKED OUT TO SELL MY 62!
> *


which aluminium is it? is it all the trim, emblems, dash stuff and grille?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

oh damn, just read it - 54 pieces!!! :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 9 2009, 04:55 PM~15029772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just did under 20pcs for a 61 and it was a lil less than the balance! im gonna need that polishers number. :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 9 2009, 05:20 PM~15030535
> *i just did under 20pcs for a 61 and it was a lil less than the balance! im gonna need that polishers number. :0
> *


well alot of em were small i did the rings around the dash the bezels behind the headlights washer etc. seat trim all side trim grill upper grill etc, seat trim alone was 160.00!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 9 2009, 03:55 PM~15029772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2009, 06:40 PM~15030720
> *well alot of em were small i did the rings around the dash the bezels behind the headlights washer etc. seat trim all side trim grill upper grill etc, seat trim alone was 160.00!
> *


but im sure it wasnt badly dinged was it. still seems like a decent price. 

gotta pay the cost to be the boss.


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

Looking good. Your wasting no time at all.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2009, 08:40 PM~15030720
> *well alot of em were small i did the rings around the dash the bezels behind the headlights washer etc. seat trim all side trim grill upper grill etc, seat trim alone was 160.00!
> *


Seems reasonbly fair. $40/piece.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 11:27 PM~15000099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 10 2009, 03:49 AM~15035987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awesome
ive got some of that glass somewhere, gonna steal that idea :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 10 2009, 06:49 AM~15035987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

sealed up and primered now


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2009, 01:58 PM~15040448
> *sealed up and primered now
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2009, 01:58 PM~15040448
> *sealed up and primered now
> 
> 
> ...



you're half way there!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 10 2009, 02:28 PM~15040862
> *you're half way there!
> *



sent all the powdercoating out today too and i mean E V E R Y T H I N G :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

C H I N G O N ! ! ! ! ! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sealed up and primered now 










I hate u now :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2009, 01:58 PM~15040448
> *sealed up and primered now
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you ever thought of putting on some Gravel Guards on the ONE???
I've never seen them before on a ride, but my cousin sent me a picture asking if I was gonna put them on mine. 
I don't really care for them to much, but I'm sure there pretty rare, and expensive if you can come up on a set. 
These are AFTERMARKET right??? Never have seen them in any catalog.



















Anyone got any pics of a ride with them on?????????


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Sep 10 2009, 06:21 PM~15043433
> *Have you ever thought of putting on some Gravel Guards on the ONE???
> I've never seen them before on a ride, but my cousin sent me a picture asking if I was gonna put them on mine.
> I don't really care for them to much, but I'm sure there pretty rare, and expensive if you can come up on a set.
> ...


those are kinda cool, wheres that pic from?
do they do all years?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I never liked those. a little overboard. That shit caused the quarters to rust out back in the day I bet :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 10 2009, 04:14 PM~15041463
> *sealed up and primered now
> 
> 
> ...


so thats how clean it was before metal work. Damn Im jealous


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

go brent GOOOOOOO! i think we need to place some bets? it'll be finished before jan. 1st????? i got five on it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 10 2009, 06:23 PM~15043461
> *those are kinda cool, wheres that pic from?
> do they do all years?
> *


Like I said, i've never seen a ride with them, but my cousin e-mailed me the pics and shot me the knowledge about them.

But if you read what SKIM posted, these things may have protected the car from the back tire spitting up rocks and shit, but what about the water and moisture behind it... Not to bad for the cars on the WEST compared to the EAST...
But then again, they might have only been a few screws to remove!!!

I'm sure if someone broke out with them, someone would more than likely follow the trend, but who knows if they are even available??? 

What's your thought Brent??? You got answers for questions we haven't even asked yet!!! 

(Ben is working on the TREY as I type! / Just got done putting his 61 RAG together, and is finally gonna break it out this weekend at a local show! Now his time is going to the 3!!!)


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2009, 06:26 PM~15043497
> *I never liked those. a little overboard. That shit caused the quarters to rust out back in the day I bet  :0
> *


like anything helps them from rustin out back there


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2009, 02:38 PM~15029049
> *some progress. some of the body parts r sealed, frames broke down ready for powdercoating and dropped off the aluminum which wasnt cheap as you can see! But og trim redone is better than repop any day and id rather pay the extra
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN my ninja ur the MAN.............


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Sep 10 2009, 07:04 PM~15043900
> *Like I said, i've never seen a ride with them, but my cousin e-mailed me the pics and shot me the knowledge about them.
> 
> But if you read what SKIM posted, these things may have protected the car from the back tire spitting up rocks and shit, but what about the water and moisture behind it...  Not to bad for the cars on the WEST compared to the EAST...
> ...


i dont care for them myself i mean they are OK but the only real aftermarket item id like on my car is skirts :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2009, 11:19 PM~15046751
> *i dont care for them myself i mean they are OK but the only real aftermarket item id like on my car is a pair of baby turbos  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2009, 10:42 PM~15047041
> *:0
> *


trunk pocket on aisle 4 please


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2009, 12:22 AM~15047432
> *trunk pocket on aisle 4 please
> *


  I got ya boy covered by monday. He already knows.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2009, 09:58 PM~15040448
> *sealed up and primered now
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 10 2009, 10:25 PM~15044159
> *like anything helps them from rustin out back there
> *


Those would cover rusted areas well.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2009, 02:58 PM~15040448
> *sealed up and primered now
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 11 2009, 01:50 PM~15050782
> *Nice!
> *


I bet you're wishing that your project was moving as fast as his huh? Brent ain't fucking around.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 11:12 AM~15051034
> *I bet you're wishing that your project was moving as fast as his huh?  Brent ain't  fucking around.
> *


It could be if he stopped messing with them HT's!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

WOW! SOLID RAG BRO 

QUICK PROGRESS ALSO!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2009, 05:12 PM~15052948
> *It could be if he stopped messing with them HT's!
> *


A year or two ago he was whoring accy's, now he's tinkering with hardtops. Man! He can't keep his eye on the prize. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i told him id help him in the right direction his cars nice just needs a good kick in the ass,


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 03:52 PM~15054025
> *A year or two ago he was whoring accy's, now he's tinkering with hardtops.  Man! He can't keep his eye on the prize. lol.  :biggrin:
> *


its hard to stay focused. :biggrin:


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

any new pics homie ???


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2009, 12:58 PM~15040448
> *sealed up and primered now
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 11:12 AM~15051034
> *I bet you're wishing that your project was moving as fast as his huh?  Brent ain't  fucking around.
> *


I wish mines was....Brent said a three month build this shits startin ta look like a three week build :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 11 2009, 06:43 PM~15056198
> *I wish mines was....Brent said a three month build this shits startin ta look like a three week build  :biggrin:
> *


RR, check out what I said on my build..Imma have to stop fkn around and get on it or they'll come tow shit out of there 

:uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Sep 11 2009, 06:47 PM~15055649
> *any new pics homie ???
> *


 all my stainless back from the polisher. and got all my cad plating ready to go on Monday. Started wire wheeling all my regulators and stuff cleaning things up getting the motor ready to go to the homie to get it assembled.


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2009, 03:58 PM~15040448
> *sealed up and primered now
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 
Damn I have missed 12 pages already...Need to log in more now :biggrin: Can i get in the 61 rag builders club as a helper??? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Sep 12 2009, 10:54 AM~15059022
> *:0  :0
> Damn I have missed 12 pages already...Need to log in more now  :biggrin: Can i get in the 61 rag builders club as a helper???  :biggrin:
> *


No, but you can start a topic of building yours! I know what you're hiding!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 12 2009, 12:43 PM~15059854
> *No, but you can start a topic of building yours!  I know what you're hiding!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 12 2009, 10:43 AM~15059854
> *No, but you can start a topic of building yours!  I know what you're hiding!
> *


its not there yet its still in KY :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2009, 09:20 PM~15056532
> *all my stainless back from the polisher. and got all my cad plating ready to go on Monday. Started wire wheeling all my regulators and stuff cleaning things up getting the motor ready to go to the homie to get it assembled.
> *


post pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 12 2009, 12:43 PM~15059854
> *No, but you can start a topic of building yours!  I know what you're hiding!
> *


/whistles softly to himself....What you Talkin bout Willis!?! :biggrin:


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2009, 02:41 PM~15060639
> *its not there yet its still in KY  :0
> *


It's only right around the corner...bout 16.5 hours. :angry: 

Either way, this is gonna be a nice topic.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 12 2009, 04:29 PM~15061785
> *post pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wrapped up in plastic and a bucket full of nuts bolts washers etc not much to see :biggrin:


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

Just curious on how YOU would do this, on your passenger side front floor pan, are you gonna replace the whole thing, or are you gonna have em do a good patch job?




> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2009, 12:25 PM~15015804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest_@Sep 13 2009, 12:19 PM~15066951
> *Just curious on how YOU would do this, on your passenger side front floor pan, are you gonna replace the whole thing, or are you gonna have em do a good patch job?
> *



fiberglass probably, its just a couple of pinholes really the metal is very strong wouldnt make sense to cut a whole pan out for a few pinsoles.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Sep 12 2009, 07:54 AM~15059022
> *:0  :0
> Damn I have missed 12 pages already...Need to log in more now  :biggrin: Can i get in the 61 rag builders club as a helper???  :biggrin:
> *


nope thats my job :nono:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Sep 12 2009, 11:24 PM~15063175
> */whistles softly to himself....What you Talkin bout Willis!?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

did you delete that dope pic of the 409 with the quad breathers? :dunno: 
guess it helps being a moderator :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 13 2009, 03:24 PM~15068115
> *did you delete that dope pic of the 409 with the quad breathers? :dunno:
> guess it helps being a moderator  :biggrin:
> *


i never saw a pic like that, if you mean the 409 fuel injected motor i changed my avatar


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2009, 04:05 PM~15068343
> *i never saw a pic like that, if you mean the 409 fuel injected motor i changed my avatar
> *


maybe i saw it on another topic, yeah the one that used to be your avatar, that was cool
maybe it was on the betty topic, as you were :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

sorry brent my bad, it was elsewhere
must be nice being a moderator tho :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

random pics from today taking apart PW motors and cleaning them and testing them trying to to chop my fingers off when pulling motors. Polished piece of stainless, rear end assembled and ready to go in. Greased a couple of the power window regulators, detailed the vent window regulators and greased them. got the idler arm ready to go. Bucket and other parts ready to go the cad platers and to get the booster and master rebuilt and cad plated.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 04:52 PM~15054025
> *A year or two ago he was whoring accy's, now he's tinkering with hardtops.  Man! He can't keep his eye on the prize. lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

Yes, I am an accessory whore. That shit set me back like a mofo. :angry: 

I'll get the rag there, I am actually sending it in for paint in a couple of weeks.  

It ain't easy being greasy in a world full of cleanliness.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2009, 05:15 PM~15054263
> *i told him id help him in the right direction his cars nice just needs a good kick in the ass,
> *



I appreciate that Brent, & I will take you up on that. :biggrin: 

Keep up the good work homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 13 2009, 06:59 PM~15069525
> *:uh:
> 
> Yes, I am an accessory whore. That shit set me back like a mofo. :angry:
> ...


whos gonna paint it?


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2009, 08:02 PM~15069563
> *whos gonna paint it?
> *



This dude Joe in Orange, he's going to hook my shit up. He met me today in Long beach @ the car show to get an idea of how picky I am. :biggrin: 

Also painting the 64, Goldwood yellow.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Freakin Cali ballers


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 13 2009, 07:12 PM~15069655
> *This dude Joe in Orange, he's going to hook my shit up. He met me today in Long beach @ the car show to get an idea of how picky I am. :biggrin:
> 
> Also painting the 64, Goldwood  yellow.
> *



cool make sure you see a few of the cars hes painted, ive seen alot of people talk a good game but fail on the execution


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NOS61RAG, wantsome

fellow 61 rag owners, wassup fuzz post some pics of your 61!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2009, 09:16 PM~15069692
> *cool make sure you see a few of the cars hes painted, ive seen alot of people talk a good game but fail on the execution  *


Me too... strangely enough 50% of them are in Utah. :420:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 13 2009, 07:18 PM~15069715
> *Me too... strangely enough 50% of them are in Utah.  :420:
> *


wow :0 call him up man I tried but it went to voicemail ill see if i can talk to him and see wtf is up


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2009, 09:23 PM~15069770
> *wow  :0 call him up man I tried but it went to voicemail ill see if i can talk to him and see wtf is up
> *


He PM'd me the other day, but nothing has changed. But between that deal and the wheels for my truck.... man... no more deals with people in Utah, lol.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2009, 08:16 PM~15069692
> *cool make sure you see a few of the cars hes painted, ive seen alot of people talk a good game but fail on the execution
> *



I feel ya, I think I have been there before.  
Live & learn right?  

I went to his shop the other day & seen a few of them, He gets down.


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2009, 07:17 PM~15069705
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: NOS61RAG, wantsome
> 
> ...


Soon it's getting worked on now :biggrin: show car /hopper..no more Og I'm not that old yet :0


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 13 2009, 04:37 PM~15067818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Damn Brent, just open a shop up already. As fast as you roll them thru the assembly line you will have cars lined up waiting to get their turn. that way folks dont have to wait for 6 or 7 years to get their cars done :biggrin:


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

Yea I agree my pans are in the same condition and I'm gonna just patch the holes, No sense cutting that OG metal!




> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2009, 12:26 PM~15067373
> *fiberglass probably, its just a couple of pinholes really the metal is very strong wouldnt make sense to cut a whole pan out for a few pinsoles.
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Sep 13 2009, 08:42 PM~15070841
> *Soon it's getting worked on now  :biggrin: show car /hopper..no more Og I'm not that old yet :0
> *



cool u must have got a raise :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2009, 04:19 PM~15079247
> *cool u must have got a raise  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah thanks for leaving :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Sep 15 2009, 12:28 AM~15084209
> *Yeah thanks for leaving  :biggrin:
> *


Ouch! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Sep 14 2009, 10:28 PM~15084209
> *Yeah thanks for leaving  :biggrin:
> *


I felt bad for you, you deserved more


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:angry: man i hope the cad plater can find the rest of my parts tomorrow when I go! im missing a LOT of clips that i sent out and some of my seat belt hardware that i cant replace what a bunch of morons the eye bolt is HUGE how do u lose one? :angry:


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2009, 08:13 AM~15086195
> *I felt bad for you, you deserved more
> *


Yeah and more I got  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2009, 08:43 PM~15094431
> *:angry: man i hope the cad plater can find the rest of my parts tomorrow when I go! im missing a LOT of clips that i  sent out and some of my seat belt hardware that i cant replace what a bunch of morons the eye bolt is HUGE how do u lose one?  :angry:
> *


I have heard that before from you


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 16 2009, 12:30 AM~15095677
> *I have heard that before from you
> *


i know man and this is a different cad plater too, im going over there in a little while and see what i can find!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2009, 06:31 AM~15096539
> *i know man and this is a different cad plater too, im going over there in a little while and see what i can find!
> *


Hopefully the find your foot in there ass for loseing your shit


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Good chillin with u today, I will stop by again in a couple of weeks when I go & pick up my chrome.

Hopefully u will have the dash pice off, & that AC too. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 16 2009, 07:54 PM~15103103
> *Good chillin with u today, I will stop by again in a couple of weeks when I go & pick up my chrome.
> 
> Hopefully u will have the dash pice off, & that AC too. :biggrin:
> *



sure drop my rockers off and we can work it out


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

chrome has returned :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn Brent that looks good


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone know what those odd looking thin stainless pieces are for? not many rags still have them. some pics of my cad plating also.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2009, 08:57 PM~15104596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2009, 09:57 PM~15104596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cuales homie??? :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

these


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2009, 11:36 PM~15105315
> *these
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeaH :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2009, 11:36 PM~15105315
> *these
> 
> 
> ...


your kidding right? i have 3 sets of them... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 17 2009, 06:25 AM~15105866
> *your kidding right? i have 3 sets of deez nutz in my mouth.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2009, 12:36 AM~15105315
> *these
> 
> 
> ...


for the pistoncover/sidepanel deal :cheesy: 

are they rare or somethign?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2009, 01:36 AM~15105315
> *these
> 
> 
> ...


I see everyone already told you... lol...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2009, 05:26 AM~15106060
> *for the pistoncover/sidepanel deal  :cheesy:
> 
> are they rare or somethign?
> *


not so much as rare just usually missing almost every car ive had has had them missing.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2009, 08:05 AM~15106523
> *not so much as rare just usually missing almost every car ive had has had them missing.
> *


so they all should have them.

i just cant tell what their use is, helping fasten maybe or to keep the material at the corner down i guess.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2009, 07:37 AM~15106697
> *so they all should have them.
> 
> i just cant tell what their use is, helping fasten maybe or to keep the material at the corner down i guess.
> *



keeps the rack from rubbing the material when it goes up and down


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2009, 09:38 AM~15106706
> *keeps the rack from rubbing the material when it goes up and down
> *


Yup. Ive got some extras if you need em in the future.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2009, 10:38 AM~15106706
> *keeps the rack from rubbing the material when it goes up and down
> *


 :yes:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

thanks brent :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2009, 07:38 AM~15106706
> *keeps the rack from rubbing the material when it goes up and down
> *



 Got some for my 61 Rag. I'm changing your name to Mr. Detail! Most cars do have them missing.


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2009, 11:36 PM~15105315
> *these
> 
> 
> ...


I have one


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 17 2009, 06:43 PM~15111203
> *I have one
> *


I only need one... We broke it somehow during reassembly...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 17 2009, 04:52 PM~15111273
> *I only need one... We broke it somehow during reassembly...
> *


how the hell do u break stainless lol


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 17 2009, 04:52 PM~15111273
> *I only need one... We broke it somehow during reassembly...
> *


Have to find it in my pile of junk LOL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

man theres a reason no one uses OG seat belts these things are no joke, i mean seriously you could easily have 1000.00 into the belts and restoration of them. I took mine apart today im going to chrome the stuff I havent so far ( i only did 2 buckles) and im going to send them out in a week or so to texas to restore the upper part of the buckle. Im trying to have most of the hard stuff done like new emblems chrome work done that they would have to send out so they can knock them out. I have the correct 61 white boots for the fronts in pretty nice shape and all of the original hardware and the 2 L brackets that go on the floor since 61 didnt have any threaded holes for belts from what I could tell. Got my door handles put together my guard and that was about it!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2009, 02:15 AM~15115936
> *man theres a reason no one uses OG seat belts these things are no joke, i mean seriously you could easily have 1000.00 into the belts and restoration of them. I took mine apart today im going to chrome the stuff I havent so far ( i only did 2 buckles) and im going to send them out in a week or so to texas to restore the upper part of the buckle. Im trying to have most of the hard stuff done like new emblems chrome work done that they would have to send out so they can knock them out. I have the correct 61 white boots for the fronts in pretty nice shape and all of the original hardware and the 2 L brackets that go on the floor since 61 didnt have any threaded holes for belts from what I could tell. Got my door handles put together my guard and that was about it!
> 
> 
> ...


Tyler Tx.?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Ssnake-Oyl Product Inc.
114 N. Glenwood, Tyler, TX 75702


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2009, 05:45 PM~15122234
> *Ssnake-Oyl Product Inc.
> 114 N. Glenwood, Tyler, TX 75702
> *


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ride is looking good Brent! 

You got any 9 Inch Rear Ends laying around you might want to get rid of... I got a guy with one, but isn't answering his damn phone... I can't roll with my skirts cause they rub on the passenger side...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

detailed the light buckets white in the front black in the back. Got my compass and primered the rear regulator covers.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2009, 08:07 PM~15111363
> *how the hell do u break stainless lol
> *


Pinchweld mouldings break all the time.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 20 2009, 10:01 AM~15132506
> *Pinchweld mouldings break all the time.
> *


yes at the same spot were they were seamed together these pieces are a flat 1/16th of an inch piece of stainless i can see bending it but breaking it in 1/2 or something would take alot ofeffort.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Why don't you **** fly out and have a meeting about em? :biggrin: 

I lost it, broke it, whatever... I need ONE...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

when I get big I wanna be a 3 month build king like Brent :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

page 16 - this car ain't done yet??
















damn Brent - its like every chick I wanna bang - you bang her first. several times


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 13 2009, 08:43 PM~15070859
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> Damn Brent, just open a shop up already. As fast as you roll them thru the assembly line you will have cars lined up waiting to get their turn. that way folks dont have to wait for 6 or 7 years to get their cars done  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 20 2009, 05:41 PM~15135014
> *Why don't you **** fly out and have a meeting about em?  :biggrin:
> 
> I lost it, broke it, whatever... I need ONE...
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 20 2009, 08:41 PM~15135014
> *Why don't you **** fly out and have a meeting about em?  :biggrin:
> 
> I lost it, broke it, whatever... I need ONE...
> *


Throw it in the gutter and go buy another.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Sep 13 2009, 07:18 PM~15069715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOooOW, wait a minute... Im sorry you got something gone wrong with someone out here, but dont put the whole state on Blast...
You got a lot of sway on this site -in my opinion-, and although apparently you got a problem with someone here in Utah, dont say "people in Utah" and think everyone is that way...How is it? put his name out, not the State or city I live in. I got burnt from people in SoCal before but I dont think everyone in California is out to get me or is a burn.

TTT for the class of 61


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice work


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Sep 21 2009, 11:05 PM~15148899
> *nice work
> *


x2


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 21 2009, 01:27 PM~15142506
> *WOooOW, wait a minute... Im sorry you got something gone wrong with someone out here, but dont put the whole state on Blast...
> You got a lot of sway on this site -in my opinion-, and although apparently you got a problem with someone here in Utah, dont say "people in Utah" and think everyone is that way...How is it? put his name out, not the State or city I live in.  I got burnt from people in SoCal before but I dont think everyone in California is out to get me or is a burn.
> 
> ...


Utah always did me good :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

My 62 that I need to sell looks like my deal might fall through so it will be for sale again. Im waiting on the DMV for the title still but should have it soon. Pics should speak for themselves :biggrin: 22k AC is all hooked up but still has a leak somewhere that needs to be addressed but it was cold for a day. mechanically just about EVERYTHING has been done from alignment to the brakes bushings etc etc Rust free car that was originally built in Los Angeles needs paint but thats pretty straight forward. Blinkers arent working either but the brake and parking lights are all good even the trunk and glove box light work


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2009, 08:54 PM~15159070
> *My 62 that I need to sell looks like my deal might fall through so it will be for sale again. Im waiting on the DMV for the title still but should have it soon. Pics should speak for themselves  :biggrin:  22k AC is all hooked up but still has a leak somewhere that needs to be addressed but it was cold for a day. mechanically just about EVERYTHING has been done from alignment to the brakes bushings etc etc Rust free car that was originally built in Los Angeles needs paint but thats pretty straight forward. Blinkers arent working either but the brake and parking lights are all good even the trunk and glove box light work
> 
> 
> ...


man i love it!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Pimpin.....wish I culd afford it


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

22K THATS CHEAP, POWER SEATS, AC, CONVERTABLE, CLEAN ENGINE , ALL THERE. WHO EVER PICKS THIS UP, TAKE IT AND RUN................... :0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

badass 62 nice and og


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Sep 22 2009, 09:55 PM~15159907
> *22K THATS CHEAP, POWER SEATS, AC, CONVERTABLE, CLEAN ENGINE , ALL THERE. WHO EVER PICKS THIS UP, TAKE IT AND RUN................... :0
> *



Yep, last time I past up a car from Mr. Impala I kicked myself in the ass. You can't beat that price!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got my powder coat back, trip out how well you can see the vin id on the frame! LOOK AT THAT HEADER BOW!!!! i DID THE INTERIOR STUFF FLAT BACK SINCE YOU NEVER SEE IT


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 23 2009, 10:31 PM~15170026
> *got my powder coat back, trip out how well you can see the vin id on the frame! LOOK AT THAT HEADER BOW!!!! i DID THE INTERIOR STUFF FLAT BACK SINCE YOU NEVER SEE IT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Really suprised your taking your time with this one. what will it sell for 60k?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 24 2009, 12:10 AM~15171361
> *Really suprised your taking your time with this one. what will it sell for 60k?
> *


61k


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 24 2009, 06:58 AM~15171771
> *61k
> *



Werd. It'll be well worth it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 24 2009, 05:13 AM~15171806
> *Werd. It'll be well worth it.
> *


i agree, it looks like he knows what hes doing....he may have read a book or watched a 'how-to" video at one time or another :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 23 2009, 12:41 AM~15159713
> *Pimpin.....wish I culd afford it
> *


Come with it dog, that Deuce rag has your name all over it, and its at a great price.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 24 2009, 12:10 AM~15171361
> *Really suprised your taking your time with this one. what will it sell for 60k?
> *



lol its been 27 days cars off the frame rust fixed sand blasted motor is rebuilt chrome is done aluminum is almost done stainless is done powder coating is done tracked down most of the options i need sent motor parts out to be redone like carb generator and OG water pump got the tires for it en route i guess thats "taking my time" LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This will be the highest $ small block 61 rag for sale. :0


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 24 2009, 03:10 PM~15172306
> *lol its been 27 days cars off the frame rust fixed sand blasted motor is rebuilt chrome is done aluminum is almost done stainless is done powder coating is done tracked down most of the options i need sent motor parts out to be redone like carb generator and OG water pump got the tires for it en route i guess thats "taking my time" LMAO  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 24 2009, 07:41 AM~15172528
> *This will be the highest $ small block 61 rag for sale.  :0
> *


maybe but once i add it all up ill see where im at with it. should be very well optioned plus it was a solid car to start with so that helps. im not trying to retire but i want top dollar


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 24 2009, 01:19 PM~15173956
> *maybe but once i add it all up ill see where im at with it. should be very well optioned plus it was a solid car to start with so that helps. im not trying to retire but i want top dollar
> *


Drive it up!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 24 2009, 09:10 AM~15172306
> *lol its been 27 days cars off the frame rust fixed sand blasted motor is rebuilt chrome is done aluminum is almost done stainless is done powder coating is done tracked down most of the options i need sent motor parts out to be redone like carb generator and OG water pump got the tires for it en route i guess thats "taking my time" LMAO  :biggrin:
> *


BWAHAHAHAAAAAA.... taking your time sending that long box back though!!! :0 :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 24 2009, 07:10 AM~15172306
> *lol its been 27 days cars off the frame rust fixed sand blasted motor is rebuilt chrome is done aluminum is almost done stainless is done powder coating is done tracked down most of the options i need sent motor parts out to be redone like carb generator and OG water pump got the tires for it en route i guess thats "taking my time" LMAO  :biggrin:
> *


Wat Kinda Tranny You Running?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 24 2009, 03:21 PM~15176754
> *Wat Kinda Tranny You Running?
> *


turboglide i think


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 24 2009, 02:24 PM~15176178
> *BWAHAHAHAAAAAA.... taking your time sending that long box back though!!!  :0  :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *



one of these days. not like upaid for shipping yet! not like you have the car, not like your in a hurry, not like im in a hurry it looks nice in my garage its a conversation piece


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 24 2009, 07:19 PM~15177845
> *one of these days. not like upaid for shipping yet! not like you have the car, not like your in a hurry, not like im in a hurry it looks nice in my garage its a conversation piece
> *


$36,602! :0


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 24 2009, 05:17 PM~15177831
> *turboglide i think
> *


nice thats a rare tranny, cars lookin good homie keep up the good work


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 24 2009, 05:56 AM~15171933
> *Come with it dog, that Deuce rag has your name all over it, and its at a great price.
> *


I just look like I got money....I'm broke as fuck


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2009, 08:54 PM~15159070
> *My 62 that I need to sell looks like my deal might fall through so it will be for sale again. Im waiting on the DMV for the title still but should have it soon. Pics should speak for themselves  :biggrin:  22k AC is all hooked up but still has a leak somewhere that needs to be addressed but it was cold for a day. mechanically just about EVERYTHING has been done from alignment to the brakes bushings etc etc Rust free car that was originally built in Los Angeles needs paint but thats pretty straight forward. Blinkers arent working either but the brake and parking lights are all good even the trunk and glove box light work
> 
> 
> ...


This is a soild 62 been all up in this one :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 24 2009, 10:19 AM~15173956
> *maybe but once i add it all up ill see where im at with it. should be very well optioned plus it was a solid car to start with so that helps. im not trying to retire but i want top dollar
> *


I like the route you're going with it... Some cars are $50K plus and are nothing but Repop shit from the piston covers to the trim and emblems.... I think as a buyer you'd feel better paying Top Dollar when you know you getting OG stuff as well as top quality. Some shops have the High Quality workmanship but cut corners with the "small" stuff, which really isnt the "small" stuff


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Brent,

I'm going to admit that I don't normally read every page of someone's thread. I just quickly browse through the pics and post my brief comment, but this thread is different. I just spent the last 40 minutes reading all the comments and looking at every pic in detail. I can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 25 2009, 07:54 PM~15188749
> *I like the route you're going with it... Some cars are $50K plus and are nothing but Repop shit from the piston covers to the trim and emblems.... I think as a buyer you'd feel better paying Top Dollar when you know you getting OG stuff as well as top quality.  Some shops have the High Quality workmanship but cut corners with the "small" stuff, which really isnt the "small" stuff
> *


thats the reason i resued as much as i could emblems rear view mirror support top and sunvisor mounts side trim taillight ornaments bezels ineer and outer door handles side trim I mean im not going to have hardly any repro stuff on my car im gonna buy nos taillights and parking light lenses hell i just bought NOS lower door window glass setting tracks, noone will ever see em and they cost me 2 times as much as repros but i know its GM and it matters to me. Im buying good rubber from steele products not this cheap china shit sold at most places out here, i have a NOS front emblem insert if i cant find the rear one its not so bad cuz its made by trim parts and there shits top notchmade in the USA. Like I said hopefully when its all done the person that buys it will appreciate it for what it is. You can tell alot by a car look at the header bow and piston covers they look damn near NOS :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2009, 08:11 AM~15191980
> *thats the reason i resued as much as i could emblems rear view mirror support top and sunvisor mounts side trim taillight ornaments bezels ineer and outer door handles side trim I mean im not going to have hardly any repro stuff on my car im gonna buy nos taillights and parking light lenses hell i just bought NOS lower door window glass setting tracks, noone will ever see em and they cost me 2 times as much as repros but i know its GM and it matters to me. Im buying good rubber from steele products not this cheap china shit sold at most places out here, i have a NOS front emblem insert if i cant find the rear one its not so bad cuz its made by trim parts and there shits top notchmade in the USA. Like I said hopefully when its all done the person that buys it will appreciate it for what it is. You can tell alot by a car look at the header bow and piston covers they look damn near NOS  :biggrin:
> *


Exactly how I feel  :cheesy:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2009, 09:11 AM~15191980
> *thats the reason i resued as much as i could emblems rear view mirror support top and sunvisor mounts side trim taillight ornaments bezels ineer and outer door handles side trim I mean im not going to have hardly any repro stuff on my car im gonna buy nos taillights and parking light lenses hell i just bought NOS lower door window glass setting tracks, noone will ever see em and they cost me 2 times as much as repros but i know its GM and it matters to me. Im buying good rubber from steele products not this cheap china shit sold at most places out here, i have a NOS front emblem insert if i cant find the rear one its not so bad cuz its made by trim parts and there shits top notchmade in the USA. Like I said hopefully when its all done the person that buys it will appreciate it for what it is. You can tell alot by a car look at the header bow and piston covers they look damn near NOS  :biggrin:
> *



X61


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2009, 08:11 AM~15191980
> *thats the reason i resued as much as i could emblems rear view mirror support top and sunvisor mounts side trim taillight ornaments bezels ineer and outer door handles side trim I mean im not going to have hardly any repro stuff on my car im gonna buy nos taillights and parking light lenses hell i just bought NOS lower door window glass setting tracks, noone will ever see em and they cost me 2 times as much as repros but i know its GM and it matters to me. Im buying good rubber from steele products not this cheap china shit sold at most places out here, i have a NOS front emblem insert if i cant find the rear one its not so bad cuz its made by trim parts and there shits top notchmade in the USA. Like I said hopefully when its all done the person that buys it will appreciate it for what it is. You can tell alot by a car look at the header bow and piston covers they look damn near NOS  :biggrin:
> *


and i get laughed at cuz im doing the same shit


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2009, 07:11 AM~15191980
> *thats the reason i resued as much as i could emblems rear view mirror support top and sunvisor mounts side trim taillight ornaments bezels ineer and outer door handles side trim I mean im not going to have hardly any repro stuff on my car im gonna buy nos taillights and parking light lenses hell i just bought NOS lower door window glass setting tracks, noone will ever see em and they cost me 2 times as much as repros but i know its GM and it matters to me. Im buying good rubber from steele products not this cheap china shit sold at most places out here, i have a NOS front emblem insert if i cant find the rear one its not so bad cuz its made by trim parts and there shits top notchmade in the USA. Like I said hopefully when its all done the person that buys it will appreciate it for what it is. You can tell alot by a car look at the header bow and piston covers they look damn near NOS  :biggrin:
> *



Nice..bein a '61 guy..I love this shit!  More pics please! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nothing to take pics of lol spent 1,000 on BS yesterday like bushings ball joints shocks and all that crap and im still not done.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2009, 08:54 PM~15159070
> *My 62 that I need to sell looks like my deal might fall through so it will be for sale again. Im waiting on the DMV for the title still but should have it soon. Pics should speak for themselves  :biggrin:  22k AC is all hooked up but still has a leak somewhere that needs to be addressed but it was cold for a day. mechanically just about EVERYTHING has been done from alignment to the brakes bushings etc etc Rust free car that was originally built in Los Angeles needs paint but thats pretty straight forward. Blinkers arent working either but the brake and parking lights are all good even the trunk and glove box light work
> *


deals are always there when i'm broke.  

lookin' forward to seeing the 61 finished, brent.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2009, 06:47 PM~15201107
> *nothing to take pics of lol spent 1,000 on BS yesterday like bushings ball joints shocks and all that crap and im still not done.
> *



I just bought the same shit.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2009, 04:47 PM~15201107
> *nothing to take pics of lol spent 1,000 on BS yesterday like bushings ball joints shocks and all that crap and im still not done.
> *



haha..just take pics of the cash, and there they are!! :cheesy: Yeah right, if you are like me, I'm throwing that debit card out there!! haha


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: OneStopImpalaShop


Whats up noah glad to se eyou checking in on my build


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 27 2009, 09:31 PM~15202485
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: OneStopImpalaShop
> Whats up noah glad to se eyou checking in on my build
> *


You're funding his kids College Education, why wouldn't he?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 28 2009, 08:06 AM~15205907
> *You're funding his kids College Education, why wouldn't he?
> *


lol i dont buy my parts from him i track my own down no need to pay him top dollar when i can find em on ebay just the same :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2009, 08:08 AM~15206439
> *lol i dont buy my parts from him i track my own down no need to pay him top dollar when i can find em on ebay just the same  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2009, 10:08 AM~15206439
> *lol i dont buy my parts from him i track my own down no need to pay him top dollar when i can find em on ebay just the same  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 28 2009, 06:08 PM~15211234
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Rare accessories and optiOwned?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

found out today one of the bolts was broken off in the rear box brace so the body shop has to cut it open which sux and replace it with one of these cage nut replacement panels.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2009, 11:01 AM~15217354
> *found out today one of the bolts was broken off in the rear box brace so the body shop has to cut it open which sux and replace it with one of these cage nut replacement panels.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2009, 08:08 AM~15206439
> *lol i dont buy my parts from him i track my own down no need to pay him top dollar when i can find em on ebay just the same  :biggrin:
> *


Ya UNLESS he outbids you at the last 3 secounds on shit he dont even have a car to put them on and then wont SELL them to you when you NEED them for your car :uh: :angry: :uh: :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2009, 08:19 PM~15223882
> *Ya UNLESS he outbids you at the last 3 secounds on shit he dont even have a car to put them on and then wont SELL them to you when you NEED them for your car  :uh:  :angry:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


lol should have bid more  got the bottom goimg, got rid of a few nasty holes it had for some seat belts and fixed the small rust holes it had etc etc


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 30 2009, 07:56 PM~15234058
> *lol should have bid more    got the bottom goimg, got rid of a few nasty holes it had for some seat belts and fixed  the small rust holes it had etc etc
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD BRO!  :thumbsup:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2009, 11:19 PM~15223882
> *Ya UNLESS he outbids you at the last 3 secounds on shit he dont even have a car to put them on and then wont SELL them to you when you NEED them for your car  :uh:  :angry:  :uh:  :angry:
> *



auctionsniper.com or bidsniper.com ... You can do the same for a fee.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

progress man I need to get a vacuum and suck that sand out lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got all of my aluminum back today but im not gonna unwrap it all heres a little shot of the grill and the mess in my garage lol


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Saweeeeeeeet!!!!  


That is the exact route im going.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Oct 1 2009, 03:07 PM~15241668
> *Saweeeeeeeet!!!!
> That is the exact route im going.
> *


no bitch you take a 64 detour :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 1 2009, 02:25 PM~15241882
> *no bitch you take a 64 detour  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

CAR COMING OUT REAL GOOD, YOUR THE MAN, I BEEN SEEN ALL YOUR TOPICS OF BUILDING CARS, AND LET ME TELL YOU ALL YOUR CARS COME OUT BAD ASS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 1 2009, 04:33 PM~15241383
> *progress man I need to get a vacuum and suck that sand out lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Finally an update!! WTF Brent.. It's been like 3 days and no progress on your build. :biggrin: 

Lookin good... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

you going to satin clear over the oxide? Grease and dirst sticks to that like a mofo.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 1 2009, 06:36 PM~15243583
> *you going to satin clear over the oxide?  Grease and dirst sticks to that like a mofo.
> *


sure am but not til the cars painted


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 1 2009, 06:15 PM~15243401
> *Finally an update!!  WTF Brent..  It's been like 3 days and no progress on your build.  :biggrin:
> 
> Lookin good...  :thumbsup:
> *


didnt have a computer for 2 days! iwas black berrying it ghetto style :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2009, 09:01 AM~15217354
> *found out today one of the bolts was broken off in the rear box brace so the body shop has to cut it open which sux and replace it with one of these cage nut replacement panels.
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get some and how much?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

very nice as usual


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Oct 1 2009, 11:47 PM~15245654
> *very nice as usual
> *


X2 Lookin GOOD brent


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I dig your builds man......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 1 2009, 07:53 PM~15243224
> *
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 1 2009, 09:21 PM~15244651
> *where can i get some and how much?
> *


http://www.60impala.com/blog/149/body-mount-repair-panels

think he was selling them for like 20 bucks ea

good guy too..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 1 2009, 08:21 PM~15244651
> *where can i get some and how much?
> *


dood there always on ebay for 20 dollhairs


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ok im done :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2009, 03:06 PM~15251743
> *ok im done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good job, but I see no rocker moldings and there are SS spinners???? :0 









:uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

man 2,000 in them bags right there and 900.00 in wiring harnesses. and 250.00 carb stuff adds up so fast it will make your head spin! But the carb came out super bad detailed they way its supposed to be!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

I have to do this to mine I believe and I am afraid to take them apart and then not be able to put the fuckers back together :biggrin: 

Was this a pain to do or is it pretty straight forward?


----------



## Old School (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2009, 06:46 PM~15253124
> *man 2,000 in them bags right there and 900.00 in wiring harnesses. and 250.00 carb stuff adds up so fast it will make your head spin! But the carb came out super bad detailed they way its supposed to be!
> 
> 
> ...



Ching - Ching $$$$$ Looking good...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2009, 04:06 PM~15251743
> *ok im done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet.... ur faster than i thought! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2009, 04:06 PM~15251743
> *ok im done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn Brent, u slippin ya rt door is saggin a lil bit at the fender....lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the door moldings need love too lol


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Car coming along nicely! check out my new avatar!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 2 2009, 06:30 PM~15252962
> *Good job, but I see no rocker moldings and there are SS spinners????  :0
> :uh:
> *


he said he was done, he didnt say he was good


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2009, 06:06 PM~15251743
> *ok im done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone beat me to it.. lol.. Saw it on ebay.. Looks nice..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

amazing how your garage can go from clean and organized to chaos in a matter of hours!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2009, 04:45 PM~15259253
> * amazing how your garage can go from clean and organized to chaos in a matter of hours!
> *


no whats amazing is how all that is gonna turn into a show stoping 61 rag in a couple of weeks :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2009, 04:45 PM~15259253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aint that the truth LOL :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 1 2009, 04:25 PM~15241882
> *no bitch you take a 64 detour  :biggrin:
> *



It will get done Hoe, No big hurry on mine. Especially when ur going to help me finish it.  

Patience = Perfection.  

Besides, I will keep & enjoy my 61.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Ill keep mine til I sell it lol your the crazy one took a clean ass 40k car and redid it lol and u do have patience for sure let me borrow some lol


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 3 2009, 04:42 AM~15256235
> *he said he was done, he didnt say he was good
> *



What's up ACEHOLE?? Where's your rag??????????????????????????????//


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2009, 10:11 PM~15260728
> *Ill keep mine til I sell it lol your the crazy one took a clean ass 40k car and redid it lol and u do have patience for sure let me borrow some lol
> *



You have a serious talent for building great cars, I just have a vision.  

By no means am I a professional @ building rides, I am learning as i go.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 3 2009, 09:36 PM~15260906
> *What's up ACEHOLE??  Where's your rag??????????????????????????????//
> *


werking on it slowly, no need for pics on here anymore. too many haters roaming around. when its done ill post the build from start to finish  just gonna be another bone stock rag like MR IMPALAS thou :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

PUT THE BACK BUMPER TOGETHER EVEN RE USED THE OG LICENSE PLATE PANEL!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 4 2009, 06:27 PM~15265250
> *PUT THE BACK BUMPER TOGETHER EVEN RE USED THE OG LICENSE PLATE PANEL!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. My rear Cali bumper just got refinished, I should have her installed in a week.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

one of the nicest unrestored power seats i have seen. i got it installed on my seat frame today this is b4 i took it off and i put my radio back together


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

whats the secret about polystyrene spacers between wheels?
rim scratches, whitewalls scratching??


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

you think its easier to build a original car as opposed to a custom as far as like the diiferent types of detail u go into on each?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 5 2009, 06:04 PM~15276059
> *whats the secret about polystyrene spacers between wheels?
> rim scratches, whitewalls scratching??
> 
> ...


Probably so the chrome lip on the rim doesnt touch the other one and scratch it.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 5 2009, 06:04 PM~15276059
> *whats the secret about polystyrene spacers between wheels?
> rim scratches, whitewalls scratching??
> 
> ...


my guess would be flat spots or whitewall condition


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got a pic of the inside of the bumper guards... im bout to put some on...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 5 2009, 09:01 PM~15278167
> *Probably so the chrome lip on the rim doesnt touch the other one and scratch it.
> *



winner winner chicken dinner, funny thing is those r china wheels and the daytons r next to em rubbing each other lol random pics


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2009, 10:25 PM~15279032
> *winner winner chicken dinner, funny thing is those r china wheels and the daytons r next to em rubbing each other lol random pics
> 
> 
> ...


hey come on i already said rim scratches :biggrin: 
i had hoped for a real cool answer that no-one had ever heard of, but you are human after all :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> winner winner chicken dinner, funny thing is those r china wheels and the daytons r next to em rubbing each other lol random pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> one of the nicest unrestored power seats i have seen. i got it installed on my seat frame today this is b4 i took it off and i put my radio back together


Nice.



> > winner winner chicken dinner, funny thing is those r china wheels and the daytons r next to em rubbing each other lol random pics
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 6 2009, 07:18 AM~15280607
> *Nice.
> I thought you already settled for the Autozone version?
> *



You mean "Pep Boys". Looking at the two Mr. Impala has, makes me want one. The "Pep Boys' version is freaking BIG, I'll never get lost.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 6 2009, 05:06 PM~15283958
> *You mean "Pep Boys".  Looking at the two Mr. Impala has, makes me want one.  The "Pep Boys' version is freaking BIG, I'll never get lost.
> *


:rofl: The Dinsmore is nothing but a fine piece of jewelry that most onlookers won't even notice, but when keeping it real is necessary, you just have to get one. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 6 2009, 05:34 PM~15285976
> *:rofl: The Dinsmore is nothing but a fine piece of jewelry that most onlookers won't even notice, but when keeping it real is necessary, you just have to get one.  :biggrin:
> *



YOU'RE RIGHT! I bet these things cost 10bucks back in the day! You can get them at any Chevy Dealership or I bet they gave them away too with the car as a "Thank You". How much were they?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 6 2009, 05:37 PM~15286013
> *YOU'RE RIGHT!  I bet these things cost 10bucks back in the day!  You can get them at any Chevy Dealership or I bet they gave them away too with the car as a "Thank You".  How much were they?
> *


My jc Whitney catalogue has them listed for $5.25


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 6 2009, 08:37 PM~15286013
> *YOU'RE RIGHT!  I bet these things cost 10bucks back in the day!  You can get them at any Chevy Dealership or I bet they gave them away too with the car as a "Thank You".  How much were they?
> *


In the 1961 Chevrolet Accessories "Confidential Price Schedule" shows:

Compass - Auto - Part # 985002, Qty. 1 Suggested List $7.85, Dealer Net $4.71


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2009, 06:54 AM~15290551
> *In the 1961 Chevrolet Accessories "Confidential Price Schedule" shows:
> 
> Compass - Auto - Part # 985002, Qty. 1 Suggested List $7.85, Dealer Net $4.71
> *



I Need 1000 Of Those Please! :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2009, 11:25 PM~15279032
> *winner winner chicken dinner, funny thing is those r china wheels and the daytons r next to em rubbing each other lol random pics
> 
> 
> ...


Foul Dayton abuse!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 7 2009, 12:08 PM~15293593
> *Foul Dayton abuse!
> *


i fixed em lol the china wheels left today


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2009, 04:54 AM~15290551
> *In the 1961 Chevrolet Accessories "Confidential Price Schedule" shows:
> 
> Compass - Auto - Part # 985002, Qty. 1 Suggested List $7.85, Dealer Net $4.71
> *


ill take one dozen of those please!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

havent got much done lately, i did get the control valve and the slave cylinder rebuilt yesterday got the bushings being put in tomorrow so might get some progress on the frame, i took all my gages apart cleaned em and installed the new lenses and the re anodized bezels, and put all my taillights together.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 11 2009, 12:47 AM~15323046
> *havent got much done lately, i did get the control valve and the slave cylinder rebuilt yesterday got the bushings being put in tomorrow so might get some progress on the frame, i took all my gages apart cleaned em and installed the new lenses and the re anodized bezels, and put all my taillights together.
> 
> 
> ...


wow :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah i even repolished the original stainless steel screws that hold the taillights on lol


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 11 2009, 01:10 AM~15323096
> *yeah i even repolished the original stainless steel screws that hold the taillights on lol
> *


man, i wish i could see the finished product in real life
do you ever make a budget or project a finished cost?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

little progress


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:thumbsup: lookin good Brent :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 11 2009, 02:16 PM~15324844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 uffin: uffin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 11 2009, 01:16 PM~15324844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It'll be driving next week :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 11 2009, 04:16 PM~15324844
> *
> 
> little progress
> *


 :uh:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Looks like my frame but better!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2009, 09:44 AM~15340915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my fav pic.. love seen em in rolling chassies


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 12 2009, 02:21 PM~15333508
> *Looks like my frame but better!
> *


dont sell your self short homie, your looks amazing as well


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 13 2009, 09:02 AM~15341061
> *dont sell your self short homie, your looks amazing as well
> *


x2!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cut that bitch


























:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2009, 09:03 AM~15352815
> *cut that bitch
> :biggrin:
> *


 :no: At barret jacskon this past weekend 2 sold for at least 70k EACH! ss clones! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 14 2009, 02:49 PM~15354425
> *:no:   At barret jacskon this past weekend 2 sold for at least 70k EACH!  ss clones! :0
> *


That Black Ace was hot too!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 14 2009, 12:49 PM~15354425
> *:no:  At barret jacskon this past weekend 2 sold for at least 70k EACH!  ss clones! :0
> *


cha-ching


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2009, 11:58 AM~15354525
> *That Black Ace was hot too!
> *



It had 2 Major things wrong with the car....WRONG SPOT LIGHTS! They should have gotten advice from you.


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 14 2009, 02:19 PM~15356027
> *It had 2 Major things wrong with the car....WRONG SPOT LIGHTS!  They should have gotten advice from you.
> *


I'm pretty sure the Black one came from Filmore, Ca. The original owner had just sold it for 34G's, and the new owner took it straight to B.J. and doubled his money!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2009, 12:58 PM~15354525
> *That Black Ace was hot too!
> *


looked rough in the engine bay


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 14 2009, 09:32 PM~15361587
> *looked rough in the engine bay
> *


yeah and the rhino lined hood wtf, i think ill run my 61 through BJ and see what it does :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2009, 10:28 PM~15362327
> *yeah and the rhino lined hood wtf, i think ill run my 61 through BJ and see what it does  :biggrin:
> *


Shit, I'm sure the ONE would sell on there! I think they give you a few options: Reserve and No Reserve. Depending on which one you choose will depend on how much they charge YOU for having it up on the Auction Block!!!


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 15 2009, 12:28 AM~15362327
> *yeah and the rhino lined hood wtf, i think ill run my 61 through BJ and see what it does  :biggrin:
> *


do you still have the side moldings for sale??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BJ auction has it's pros and cons.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Oct 15 2009, 02:27 AM~15363272
> *Shit, I'm sure the ONE would sell on there! I think they give you a few options: Reserve and No Reserve. Depending on which one you choose will depend on how much they charge YOU for having it up on the Auction Block!!!
> *


Last time we took a car ('06) it was $375 just to run it through + 10% seller fee and that's not even a guarentee it'll go through on TV. I like Mecum Auctions better myself.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah i dunno what a sbc 61 would do most guys want the BB cars. BUt mine having alot of the bells and whistles might make up for it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 15 2009, 10:54 AM~15364336
> *Last time we took a car ('06) it was $375 just to run it through + 10% seller fee and that's not even a guarentee it'll go through on TV.  I like Mecum Auctions better myself.
> *


Mecum is a great auction company, I've sold many cars through them for my boss. Hit or miss with Barrett since there is NO reserve on all cars, unless you have some trick up your sleeve. RM Auctions, Donnie Gould is good people and has excellent results with great venues. Stay away from Kruse Auctions, Richard Sevenoaks is a fucking snake in the grass.


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Man, why are we even talking about selling your RAG anyways!!! Keep this ONE and just start up another project!!! You'll end up missing it!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 11 2009, 01:16 PM~15324844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


frame looks killer man


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

fenders getting worked on


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 15 2009, 11:14 PM~15372879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

man i dunno if i can justify spending 875.00 for two pieces of stainless for a car im going to probably sell sooner or later.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2009, 12:59 AM~15374926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+Oct 14 2009, 05:19 PM~15356027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only saw when the car was pulling off and the auction was closed on it. I didn't know it had spots on it either. lol.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Oct 15 2009, 07:08 PM~15369787
> *Man, why are we even talking about selling your RAG anyways!!! Keep this ONE and just start up another project!!! You'll end up missing it!!!
> *


Shit... He's had every year or just about.... He changes cars like I change kicks... :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2009, 02:59 AM~15374926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So are those yours or not? Personally I'd just TRY and wait for the repops. Does anyone know for sure when they're comin out?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 16 2009, 08:55 AM~15375482
> *So are those yours or not?  Personally I'd just TRY and wait for the repops.  Does anyone know for sure when they're comin out?
> *


I was going to repop them with a CNC machine out of stainless and make them slightly thicker. Still a toss up, on whether or not to do it. I don't think it would be a money maker since its a one year item only.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2009, 08:10 AM~15375527
> *I was going to repop them with a CNC machine out of stainless and make them slightly thicker. Still a toss up, on whether or not to do it.  I don't think it would be a money maker since its a one year item only.
> *


I don't know what it would cost you to make them, but if they looked "right" I think you'd sell a lot of em. You don't see many rags, but I see quite a few bubbles every summer out here.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 16 2009, 10:19 AM~15375837
> *I don't know what it would cost you to make them, but if they looked "right" I think you'd sell a lot of em.  You don't see many rags, but I see quite a few bubbles every summer out here.
> *


Problem is most of the Street Rodder guys don't like the Rocker Mouldings on 61's. Maybe I'll do a limited run of a dozen pairs, serial numbered. :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2009, 09:33 AM~15375900
> *Problem is most of the Street Rodder guys don't like the Rocker Mouldings on 61's.  Maybe I'll do a limited run of a dozen pairs, serial numbered.  :biggrin:
> *


NOW your talkin... Laser Etched serial #'s Nikka... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2009, 02:59 AM~15374926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2009, 12:09 PM~15366022
> *Mecum is a great auction company, I've sold many cars through them for my boss.  Hit or miss with Barrett since there is NO reserve on all cars, unless you have some trick up your sleeve.  RM Auctions, Donnie Gould is good people and has excellent results with great venues.  Stay away from Kruse Auctions, Richard Sevenoaks is a fucking snake in the grass.
> *


Only thing you can really do is buy the car back yourself.

You are out the 10% but atleast you do not lose your shirt if your car does not make what you feel it is worth.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 16 2009, 08:36 PM~15383460
> *Only thing you can really do is buy the car back yourself.
> 
> You are out the 10% but atleast you do not lose your shirt if your car does not make what you feel it is worth.
> *


Pretty said you have to pay 10% of a buyer fees not to lose your ass on your own car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 17 2009, 12:36 AM~15383460
> *Only thing you can really do is buy the car back yourself.
> 
> You are out the 10% but atleast you do not lose your shirt if your car does not make what you feel it is worth.
> *


Not true if the buyer doesn't show up to the office to process his purchase. Barrett can't tax you if there is NO buyer.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I have seen cars go across the block on there with a reserve though, iunless they have changed they rules


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 17 2009, 10:25 AM~15385851
> *I have seen cars go across the block on there with a reserve though, iunless they have changed they rules
> *


They changed the rules a few years ago, this only applies to Barrett Jackson. They did it to entice more bidders with the incentive of bidding to own and to assure the seller of a sale.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

side tracked lol


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> side tracked lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2009, 03:00 PM~15425680
> *side tracked lol
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh..where did you pick this up from? No '61 vert ready next month?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 21 2009, 04:18 PM~15425890
> *Uh oh..where did you pick this up from?  No '61 vert ready next month?
> *



naw i cant afford to have it done by new years so ill take my time i just paid 6000 yesterday to paint it so thats paid for probably have it back first week of november and ill see where i end up after that  64 was 10 minutes from my house solid southgate built car was taken apart a LONG time ago and has been sitting but for 1500.00 i couldnt pass it up.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2009, 05:35 PM~15426166
> *naw i cant afford to have it done by new years so ill take my time i just paid 6000 yesterday to paint it so thats paid for probably have it back first week of november and ill see where i end up after that   64 was 10 minutes from my house solid southgate built car was taken apart a LONG time ago and has been sitting but for 1500.00 i couldnt pass it up.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> > side tracked lol
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2009, 05:00 PM~15425680
> *side tracked lol
> 
> 
> ...


You taking the 64 detour too huh??? lol :roflmao:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2009, 04:41 PM~15426271
> *my backyard looks like a shop!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 your wife trip about that?


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Brent starting to get like my backyard . See you in the morning early


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 21 2009, 07:20 PM~15428159
> *:0  your wife trip about that?
> *


naw shes pretty cool with it most of the time i dont usually have 3 junk cars in the back though usually one almost done and one waiting to get done. 64 was too good of a deal to pass up I dont find local solid cars for 1500 too often :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 22 2009, 12:02 AM~15430843
> *naw shes pretty cool with it most of the time i dont usually have 3 junk cars in the back though usually one almost done and one waiting to get done. 64 was too good of a deal to pass up I dont find local solid cars for 1500 too often  :biggrin:
> *


heres the 63 parts car i just picked up. if u need any parts hit me up


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Oct 21 2009, 04:41 PM~15426271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he got a 64 not 63 lol and dont be sellin my front end off the 64 parts car lol


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 11 2009, 09:16 PM~15324844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2009, 05:41 PM~15426271
> *my backyard looks like a shop!
> 
> 
> ...


How big is that garage?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 22 2009, 06:56 AM~15432348
> *How big is that garage?
> *


its just a 2 car garage but its pretty deep


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 22 2009, 02:27 AM~15431538
> *wheres the 58  :0  :0  :0
> he got a 64 not 63 lol and dont be sellin my front end off the 64 parts car lol
> *


I got one of those sitting here too :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2009, 03:35 PM~15426166
> *naw i cant afford to have it done by new years so ill take my time i just paid 6000 yesterday to paint it so thats paid for probably have it back first week of november and ill see where i end up after that   64 was 10 minutes from my house solid southgate built car was taken apart a LONG time ago and has been sitting but for 1500.00 i couldnt pass it up.
> *


Nice find and only havin to drive 10 minutes :0 

Doesn't get any better than that.. Nice backyard by the way, plenty of space for Impala's :biggrin: I think you and Skim are havin a contest to see who can pic up the most Impalas!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

this is why i bought it lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 22 2009, 01:04 PM~15436043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH hell yeah..no floor, rocker or trunk work..piece of cake for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2009, 04:41 PM~15426271
> *my backyard looks like a shop!
> 
> 
> ...


easy to get side tracked lol,im the worlds worst!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 22 2009, 12:28 PM~15435119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk about that might be SC's worse but i got NC on lock lol


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 22 2009, 02:11 PM~15436115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anything for 1500 by me is a rotted out 4 door that doesnt run.shag carpet and seats from a chevy van. :angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2009, 07:00 PM~15425680
> *side tracked lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 23 2009, 02:16 PM~15447293
> *anything for 1500 by me is a rotted out 4 door that doesnt run.shag carpet and seats from a chevy van.  :angry:
> *


haha X2 lol


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2009, 03:12 AM~15385389
> *Not true if the buyer doesn't show up to the office to process his purchase.  Barrett can't tax you if there is NO buyer.
> *


So they would then have to give the car back to you?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> :0 :0 :0 SOLID. U LUCKY


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2009, 04:45 PM~15259253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's x-mas at your house all year around. :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 25 2009, 03:24 AM~15456448
> *So they would then have to give the car back to you?
> *


The car always remains yours. Barret & Jackson is just an auctioneer, they don't own what they put up on the block.
You pay an entry fee for having the car in the auction, you either set a reserve or you don't, the reserve will cost you extra in fees. And if the car sells, you pay a percentage (in this case 8%) of the selling price to the auctioneer. It's how almost all auctioneers operate.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 26 2009, 05:37 AM~15466773
> *The car always remains yours. Barret & Jackson is just an auctioneer, they don't own what they put up on the block.
> You pay an entry fee for having the car in the auction, you either set a reserve or you don't, the reserve will cost you extra in fees. And if the car sells, you pay a percentage (in this case 8%) of the selling price to the auctioneer. It's how almost all auctioneers operate.
> *


Barrett Jackson I thought was at 10% on both ends?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 26 2009, 06:10 PM~15468599
> *Barrett Jackson I thought was at 10% on both ends?
> *


8% is what they state on their website.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 26 2009, 12:12 PM~15468612
> *8% is what they state on their website.
> *


They must have revised their percentages. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

well if i ever finish it it will go there body is supposed to be ready for paint by friday


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

TTT for one of the best impala builders out there


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2009, 10:49 AM~15469863
> *well if i ever finish it it will go there body is supposed to be ready for paint by friday
> *


Oh yeahhhhh! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 26 2009, 03:37 AM~15466773
> *The car always remains yours. Barret & Jackson is just an auctioneer, they don't own what they put up on the block.
> You pay an entry fee for having the car in the auction, you either set a reserve or you don't, the reserve will cost you extra in fees. And if the car sells, you pay a percentage (in this case 8%) of the selling price to the auctioneer. It's how almost all auctioneers operate.
> *


I always thought the car became theres or I should say a co-singer.

Any ways fuck them people watch that show and get the idea that there rusted pos is worth big bucks after seeing a car that has a 100 g's into it go for that or more and they want the same but with shit.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my frame is back at the powder coaters i took it all back apart and had them redo it as i was not happy with it, they had done everything flat black on accident when i made em redo it i got it back and it looked so so but when i started getting it together shit started flaking off, they tried to clear coat it and it didnt work i figured i had come this far and i wasnt too far into the frame to pop bushings out and redo it so its being redone. I got my brake booster back today and sent my 5 stock rims to powdercoat :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2009, 09:10 PM~15477374
> *my frame is back at the powder coaters i took it all back apart and had them redo it as i was not happy with it, they had done everything flat black on accident when i made em redo it i got it back and it looked so so but when i started getting it together shit started flaking off, they tried to clear coat it and it didnt work i figured i had come this far and i wasnt too far into the frame to pop bushings out and redo it so its being redone. I got my brake booster back today and sent my 5 stock rims to powdercoat  :biggrin:
> *


Nice you pay for somthing and its not right and they stand behind their work and redo it free of charge my type of customer service  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 26 2009, 10:27 PM~15477554
> *Nice you pay for somhting and its not right and they stand behind their work and redo it free of charge my type of customer service   :biggrin:
> *


yeah i paid 1500 for powdercoating id expect it to be right and not 1/2 assed


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2009, 11:27 PM~15477567
> *yeah i paid 1500 for powdercoating id expect it to be right and not 1/2 assed
> *


 :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2009, 06:27 AM~15477567
> *yeah i paid 1500 for powdercoating id expect it to be right and not 1/2 assed
> *


True.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2009, 09:27 PM~15477567
> *yeah i paid 1500 for powdercoating id expect it to be right and not 1/2 assed
> *


Thats was for everything not just your frame thought but ya anything you pay for from a bidness they should stand behind the work and product and fix it even if they out source the labor


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

man you have no idea how hard it is to find the OG plastic cap in good shape!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2009, 12:25 PM~15482589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOS booster or rebuilt??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

rebuilt


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got bored today


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

what you gonna do, body on quick paint??


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2009, 02:37 PM~15483106
> *got bored today
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Brent you have one solid 64 there Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looked that thing over nice Project :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 27 2009, 02:53 PM~15483265
> *what you gonna do, body on quick paint??
> *



not gonna do anything with it yet but if i do it I will do a frame off and it will be a lowrider


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2009, 01:25 PM~15482589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i just threw one away off that bubble i cut up....i swear fucker was nice....i looked at it and said who the fuck would need this  jokes on me i guess


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

I have access to a complete NOS moulding set for a 64 if your interested.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Oct 27 2009, 06:38 PM~15485747
> *I have access to a complete NOS moulding set for a 64 if your interested.
> *


naw i got a 61 to finish :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2009, 03:09 PM~15483397
> *not gonna do anything with it yet but if i do it I will do a frame off and it will be a lowrider
> *


 :0 gangster :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2009, 04:25 PM~15482589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It should have a square on top.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2009, 04:10 AM~15490022
> *It should have a square on top.
> *


this is the correct top for it. Look at the one on the rusty 61 rag I have here at my house. The rusty car was from Deleware and the cap I have came off of a California Car  I have seen several with this cap


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2009, 09:29 AM~15490404
> *this is the correct top for it. Look at the one on the rusty 61 rag I have here at my house. The rusty car was from Deleware and the cap I have came off of a California Car   I have seen several with this cap
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, I've never seen that style on the Delco Moraine PB setup for a passenger car. The ones i've seen are casted steel with the square on top. :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

That's the Corvette Cap. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-1961-C...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2009, 06:51 AM~15490529
> *That's the Corvette Cap.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-1961-C...sQ5fAccessories
> *


well it was on 3 impalas that i had here at my house so im guessing it was used on both. I do have the square metal one as well but i thought with this being the OG cap and not a repro id use it instead on the metal one. 61 had 2 different boosters as well some that r like a stop sign shape and these round ones.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2009, 11:09 PM~15483397
> *not gonna do anything with it yet but if i do it I will do a frame off and it will be a lowrider
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nah, you need the one with the square with a triangle on top of a trapezoid.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 29 2009, 07:50 AM~15501595
> *Nah, you need the one with the square with a triangle on top of a trapezoid.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 29 2009, 07:50 AM~15501595
> *Nah, you need the one with the square with a triangle on top of a trapezoid.
> *


 :roflmao: Gotta love you "correct" freaks... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 29 2009, 06:50 AM~15501595
> *Nah, you need the one with the square with a triangle on top of a trapezoid.
> *


LMAO......said trapezoid


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 29 2009, 08:50 AM~15501595
> *Nah, you need the one with the square with a triangle on top of a trapezoid.
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

little body work getting done


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks solid!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got my frame back from the powder coater this time its nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2009, 02:29 PM~15528507
> *got my frame back from the powder coater this time its nice.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2009, 11:29 AM~15528507
> *got my frame back from the powder coater this time its nice.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Brent, do you plan on having the 61 at the Majestics picnic on New Years?


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2009, 11:29 AM~15528507
> *got my frame back from the powder coater this time its nice.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I better get get on that rack :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Nov 1 2009, 06:09 PM~15530639
> *Hey Brent, do you plan on having the 61 at the Majestics picnic on New Years?
> *


that wa sthe plan but i dont see it happening now got a little problem called BILLS lol. Im in no hurry it woulda been nice but xmas is coming up gotta take care of the kids.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2009, 10:42 PM~15532056
> *that wa sthe plan but i dont see it happening now got a little problem called BILLS lol. Im in no hurry it woulda been nice but xmas is coming up gotta take care of the kids.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2009, 11:29 AM~15528507
> *got my frame back from the powder coater this time its nice.
> 
> 
> ...


what a pain in the ass. nothing like doing things twice huh?!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 3 2009, 05:25 AM~15546636
> *what a pain in the ass. nothing like doing things twice huh?!
> *


it happens often lol


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 3 2009, 05:25 AM~15546636
> *what a pain in the ass. nothing like doing things twice huh?!
> *


i think about everything u do to an old car is done twice.maybe i dont know what im doing the first time lol!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2009, 08:26 AM~15547388
> *it happens often lol
> *


true . but still a pain when the entire frame is assembled! good attitude though.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

more progress


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2009, 09:53 PM~15566365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ass rims!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm sure you said already ,but what color are you getting it painted?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 5 2009, 05:50 AM~15568259
> *I'm sure you said already ,but what color are you getting it painted?
> *


OG white and red interior if I'm not mistaken....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2009, 11:53 PM~15566365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep those rims on it... :biggrin: 

Lookin good...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 5 2009, 09:26 AM~15568672
> *Keep those rims on it...  :biggrin:
> 
> Lookin good...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2009, 03:09 PM~15483397
> *not gonna do anything with it yet but if i do it I will do a frame off and it will be a lowrider
> *


looking forward to that
hardtop 64 is still my favourite


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 30 2009, 03:56 PM~15515810
> *little body work getting done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 5 2009, 07:47 PM~15577290
> *looking forward to that
> hardtop 64 is still my favourite
> *


buy it from me when its all done :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Good progress brent. I forgot you going stock wheels or some 13's? Maybe 13's till barret jackson then back to stocks :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 12:56 AM~15579218
> *buy it from me when its all done  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2009, 09:53 PM~15566365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:02 PM~15579273
> *Good progress brent. I forgot you going stock wheels or some 13's?  Maybe 13's till barret jackson then back to stocks :dunno:
> *


skirts would rub on 13's


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2009, 11:56 PM~15579218
> *buy it from me when its all done  :biggrin:
> *


you could be on
maybe we should talk :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

that was a bit quick
maybe another time, i aint at the baller level yet


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

how much when done


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

should be ready to spray first of next week looks like they were doing the final blocking and cleaning the edges in the trunk jambs :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2009, 01:13 PM~14911295
> *I had been searching for a 61 rag for a minute finally found a 90% rust free car in Stockton CA thanks to Rolo and Wayne. Gonna be a longer build than usual due to the economy. Im going to make this my first 100% bone stock numbers matching color matching original car. Ill post pics as I go,
> When I got it.
> 
> ...



damn you got it in very good condition :thumbsup:


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

brent que onda com los pics? dont forget about us poor folks :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

slowly man hopefully it will be painted next week


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 18 2009, 02:39 AM~15700057
> *slowly man hopefully it will be painted next week
> *


Cant wait to see all that metal flake and patterns... JK :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 18 2009, 12:39 AM~15700057
> *slowly man hopefully it will be painted next week
> *


MUST BE NICE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Man i still got a long ways to go glass motor work assembly rubber new parts glass convertible top labor to install interior radiator and alot of little shit and im already at 40,000 SO FAR 

13000 car
12000 paint body blast rust materials taking off frame breaking down etc 
2300 int kit
1500 powder coat
1700 aluminum 
2200 chrome 
800 wiring
300 hazard 
400 autronic
250 power seat 
400 grill guard 
100 rear guards
500 pw 
500 compass
100 vanity mirror 
200 seatbelts 
200 rebuild carb 
200 rebuild ps pump slave cyl and steering cyl
800 rebuild motor 
800 rebuild trans
800 bushings bearings ball joints shocks brakes wheel cyls lines etc
150 powder coat rims 
700 tires 
100 rebuild generator 
150 cad plating
185 top rebuild kit 

39935.00 so far i thought i was gonna be in it about 40k finished but i guess not


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

crazy shit


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 11:30 AM~15744553
> *Man i still got a long ways to go glass motor work assembly rubber new parts glass convertible top labor to install interior radiator and alot of little shit and im already at 40,000 SO FAR
> 
> 13000 car
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn homie im trying to see here either you got a deal on the motor rebuild or you got fucked on the tranny rebuild :dunno: not hatin jus statin


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 11:30 AM~15744553
> *Man i still got a long ways to go glass motor work assembly rubber new parts glass convertible top labor to install interior radiator and alot of little shit and im already at 40,000 SO FAR
> 
> 13000 car
> ...


 :0 can i get that deal? :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much is that tranny worth( no ****)


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 22 2009, 10:44 PM~15748047
> *how much is that tranny worth
> *



no ****?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 22 2009, 08:01 PM~15748246
> *no ****?
> *


my bad left that out
:biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

You gonna sell it right away or keep it for awhile? Either way, who ever ends up with this Rag is gonna know it was done right with all the options.

I wonder why you just don't open up a shop? As fast as you knock out cars, you know you'd have customers lining up!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2009, 11:53 PM~15566365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking real good


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 22 2009, 05:27 PM~15747236
> *Damn homie im trying to see here either you got a deal on the motor rebuild or you got fucked on the tranny rebuild :dunno: not hatin jus statin
> *


cast iron power glides r kinda spendy to rebuild and that included the core since i didnt have one when i got the car. also forgot i spent 200 to redo my brake booster and master cylinder and detail it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 22 2009, 07:12 PM~15748384
> *You gonna sell it right away or keep it for awhile? Either way, who ever ends up with this Rag is gonna know it was done right with all the options.
> 
> I wonder why you just don't open up a shop? As fast as you knock out cars, you know you'd have customers lining up!
> *


im real close to becoming a member of the la county probation dept i been going through the process for almost a year now so hopefully next year ill finally get everything finished up and get in. I am having a 61 rag done right now for a friend of mine im not sure how far im going to go with it but im getting some of it done now, Thing is IMO not many people really understand what it takes to build a nice car like this, I mean you see im going to be in it 50,000 and people just wont see where the moneys at because you never take into consideration EVERY thing it takes to redo a car.


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 09:23 PM~15749189
> *im real close to becoming a member of the la county probation dept i been going through the process for almost a year now so hopefully next year ill finally get everything finished up and get in. I am having a 61 rag done right now for a friend of mine im not sure how far im going to go with it but im getting some of it done now, Thing is IMO not many people really understand what it takes to build a nice car like this, I mean you see im going to be in it 50,000 and people just wont see where the moneys at because you never take into consideration EVERY thing it takes to redo a car.
> *


Well good luck with the dept, but hopefully it won't mean you'll stop building!


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 10:23 PM~15749189
> *im real close to becoming a member of the la county probation dept i been going through the process for almost a year now so hopefully next year ill finally get everything finished up and get in. I am having a 61 rag done right now for a friend of mine im not sure how far im going to go with it but im getting some of it done now, Thing is IMO not many people really understand what it takes to build a nice car like this, I mean you see im going to be in it 50,000 and people just wont see where the moneys at because you never take into consideration EVERY thing it takes to redo a car.
> *



LOL, I feel you homie!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 10:23 PM~15749189
> *im real close to becoming a member of the la county probation dept i been going through the process for almost a year now so hopefully next year ill finally get everything finished up and get in. I am having a 61 rag done right now for a friend of mine im not sure how far im going to go with it but im getting some of it done now, Thing is IMO not many people really understand what it takes to build a nice car like this, I mean you see im going to be in it 50,000 and people just wont see where the moneys at because you never take into consideration EVERY thing it takes to redo a car.
> *


Sounds like a thankless job? Why does it take a year?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 23 2009, 12:23 AM~15749189
> *im real close to becoming a member of the la county probation dept i been going through the process for almost a year now so hopefully next year ill finally get everything finished up and get in. I am having a 61 rag done right now for a friend of mine im not sure how far im going to go with it but im getting some of it done now, Thing is IMO not many people really understand what it takes to build a nice car like this, I mean you see im going to be in it 50,000 and people just wont see where the moneys at because you never take into consideration EVERY thing it takes to redo a car.
> *






redo a car.

Those are the key words Brent. Lots of guys build or re-build their cars was much as they see fit, or "worth doing to them". They'll spend a lot of $$ on paint, motor, and trunk. But might re-use a wiring harness, some rubber part, etc. You are REDO ing the car. every peices. every one. thats where the $ sneaks up on ya'. Stick your head under the dash of a "showcar" and than, under yours. Bet yours is cleaner.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 11:30 AM~15744553
> *Man i still got a long ways to go glass motor work assembly rubber new parts glass convertible top labor to install interior radiator and alot of little shit and im already at 40,000 SO FAR
> 
> 13000 car
> ...



damn that seems like nothing considering what it will be when finished, awesome work man, keep it up. damned interesting shit, cheers for posting prices too man, its good stuff to know. most peeps are too secretive :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 01:30 PM~15744553
> *Man i still got a long ways to go glass motor work assembly rubber new parts glass convertible top labor to install interior radiator and alot of little shit and im already at 40,000 SO FAR
> 
> 13000 car
> ...


At least it a ragtop!!! :uh:


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

This is one of the topics i look for every time I get on LIL. Gives me my fix, Thank you for that


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

are you sure you don't want to do it in tripple balck :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 02:30 PM~15744553
> *Man i still got a long ways to go glass motor work assembly rubber new parts glass convertible top labor to install interior radiator and alot of little shit and im already at 40,000 SO FAR
> 
> 13000 car
> ...


E2261 Time for a 348....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Nov 23 2009, 05:19 PM~15758650
> *This is one of the topics i look for every time I get on LIL.  Gives me my fix, Thank you for that
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

in all honesty i have sort of lost interest in it for the time being i got alot of shit going on the holidays coming up when i had to redo the powder coating it just set me back in my drive to get it done. Im assuming once it gets painted ill get a little motivation i get on the 64 ht detour like my parnet Mike, got NOS side trim for it wrapped frame pws pseat guards chromed some of the undercarriage etc etc. Ive decided it might take me a little longer but it will get done. Hopefully next week I can get the rolling chassis done.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 10:30 AM~15744553
> *Man i still got a long ways to go glass motor work assembly rubber new parts glass convertible top labor to install interior radiator and alot of little shit and im already at 40,000 SO FAR
> 
> 13000 car
> ...


After seeing this I have realized that if I plan on building an Impala the right way I have to save all my pennies and be prepared to spend some serious cash.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue+Nov 23 2009, 05:19 PM~15758650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

gonna try and get some of the frame together tomorrow again


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got tied up this weekend shopping bought me a new tool box and alot of new tools got seom BOMB ass deals over the weekend now im trying to get my garage in some kind of order so i can actually work in there again! 


















you can see some of the shit i threw outside had like 20 boxes of shiti bought off of ebay just sitting around piling up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2009, 12:53 AM~15818505
> *got tied up this weekend shopping bought me a new tool box and alot of new tools got seom BOMB ass deals over the weekend now im trying to get my garage in some kind of order so i can actually work in there again!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2009, 09:53 PM~15818505
> *got tied up this weekend shopping bought me a new tool box and alot of new tools got seom BOMB ass deals over the weekend now im trying to get my garage in some kind of order so i can actually work in there again!
> 
> 
> ...


Ill take that big heep of trash under the car cover off your hands  LOL


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2009, 11:53 PM~15818505
> *got tied up this weekend shopping bought me a new tool box and alot of new tools got seom BOMB ass deals over the weekend now im trying to get my garage in some kind of order so i can actually work in there again!
> 
> 
> ...


I like those cabinets!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 30 2009, 11:47 AM~15822757
> *I like those cabinets!!
> *



lowes :biggrin: they got some new nicer ones out now these r about 4 years old. still trying to get shit cleaned up, went and got all the bolts to put the motor together today. cleaned up the front wheel hubs and i took my stuff to the sand blasters and powder coaters so i can assemble the motor soon. shit adds up man 90.00 for some damn bolts for the motor lol


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2009, 11:53 PM~15818505
> *got tied up this weekend shopping bought me a new tool box and alot of new tools got seom BOMB ass deals over the weekend now im trying to get my garage in some kind of order so i can actually work in there again!
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the ramone pic . where u get it at :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 1 2009, 06:29 PM~15838397
> *how much for the ramone pic . where u get it at  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it was from my sons 1st bday party


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hahahaha, i have an "Impala shelf" too, lol.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 1 2009, 08:32 PM~15839283
> *Hahahaha, i have an "Impala shelf" too, lol.
> *


everyone shood, there all the rage these days :biggrin:


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 1 2009, 08:32 PM~15839283
> *Hahahaha, i have an "Impala shelf" too, lol.
> *


Mine doubles as a cabinet too. :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 1 2009, 08:32 PM~15839283
> *Hahahaha, i have an "Impala shelf" too, lol.
> *


one of my friends has an "impala house", if you look hard you can see the wall behind, no idea where he got that many models


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the white one is the only one i have worth anything its a WCPD model detailed as fuck i think i paid 150 for it. Got the motor on the stand yesterday and the cars in paint prison now due to unforseen circumstances but I hope to have that rectified soon.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 2 2009, 07:22 PM~15850025
> *the white one is the only one i have worth anything its a WCPD model detailed as fuck i think i paid 150 for it. Got the motor on the stand yesterday and the cars in paint prison now due to unforseen circumstances but I hope to have that rectified soon.
> *


Im talking about the big one with all the boxes stacked on it putitoloso! I could take that same pic right now... car cover drapped over the car with all kinds of UPS boxes stacked on it, lol....


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 2 2009, 05:27 PM~15850086
> *Im talking about the big one with all the boxes stacked on it putitoloso! I could take that same pic right now... car cover drapped over the car with all kinds of UPS boxes stacked on it, lol....
> 
> 
> ...


its wrapped up in plastic, what is it? a time capsule?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 2 2009, 05:35 PM~15851119
> *its wrapped up in plastic, what is it? a time capsule?
> *


lol by the time he finishes it it might as well be :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 3 2009, 01:00 AM~15855197
> *lol by the time he finishes it it might as well be  :biggrin:
> *


ouch!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 2 2009, 06:22 PM~15850025
> *the white one is the only one i have worth anything its a WCPD model detailed as fuck i think i paid 150 for it. Got the motor on the stand yesterday and the cars in paint prison now due to unforseen circumstances but I hope to have that rectified soon.
> *


What happened?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 3 2009, 02:00 AM~15855197
> *lol by the time he finishes it it might as well be  :biggrin:
> *


the patterns on it are almost back in style.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 3 2009, 11:16 AM~15858628
> *the patterns on it are almost back in style.
> *


HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

The hate is strong in here!!! :rant:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 3 2009, 01:00 AM~15855197
> *lol by the time he finishes it it might as well be  :biggrin:
> *


Better late than NEVER! MrCopperNine. :uh:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: can't wait to see it when its done!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

is it painted yet???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 3 2009, 03:23 PM~15861929
> *is it painted yet???
> *


nope


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 4 2009, 10:13 AM~15868806
> *nope
> *


  Cant Wait To See This Car Wit Its New Shinny Coat Of Paint


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 4 2009, 07:45 AM~15869022
> * Cant Wait To See This Car Wit Its New Shinny Coat Of Paint
> *



me to but its been too long now, i dropped the paint materials off yesterday so hopefully they will get on it.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

AUG 28-2009 - DEC 04-2009

DAMN BRENT WHATS UP? I SHOCKED THIS ISN'T FINISHED, USUALLY YOU WOULD HAVE HAD (3) RAGS BUILT BY THAT TIME FRAME. :biggrin: 

LOOKS GOOD MAN.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 4 2009, 10:49 AM~15869056
> *me to but its been too long now, i dropped the paint materials off yesterday so hopefully they will get on it.
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 3 2009, 03:53 PM~15859843
> *Better late than NEVER! MrCopperNine.  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 3 2009, 03:49 PM~15859795
> *The hate is strong in here!!!  :rant:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'm just talkin shit because I don't have a rag or a hardtop that runs and drives. :banghead:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

looking damn good so far Brent, wish i had the time, money, skills and dedication etc.... 
you the man homie.... can't wait to see her done....


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

wow i am really impresses with the work you do ... I hope my 61 Parkwood will also come out as nice ..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 4 2009, 09:47 AM~15870164
> *AUG 28-2009 - DEC 04-2009
> 
> DAMN BRENT WHATS UP? I SHOCKED THIS ISN'T FINISHED, USUALLY YOU WOULD HAVE  HAD (3) RAGS BUILT BY THAT TIME FRAME.  :biggrin:
> ...


yeah paint is slowing me down and indecisions im contemplating doing a 348 now and im not in a hurry at all anymore i just decided it will get done when it gets done. Xmas is coming and with 3 kids that takes priority ill get back on it soon like i said i took the 64 detour and bought that ht and spent about 5000 on it over the last 3 months nos side trim wrapped frame chroming suspension pw pseat etc etc.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2009, 12:56 PM~15887913
> *yeah paint is slowing me down and indecisions im contemplating doing a 348 now and im not in a hurry at all anymore i just decided it will get done when it gets done. Xmas is coming and with 3 kids that takes priority ill get back on it soon like i said i took the 64 detour and bought that ht and spent about 5000 on it over the last 3 months nos side trim wrapped frame chroming suspension pw pseat etc etc.
> *


I feel your pain, lol.


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2009, 10:56 AM~15887913
> *yeah paint is slowing me down and indecisions im contemplating doing a 348 now and im not in a hurry at all anymore i just decided it will get done when it gets done. Xmas is coming and with 3 kids that takes priority ill get back on it soon like i said i took the 64 detour and bought that ht and spent about 5000 on it over the last 3 months nos side trim wrapped frame chroming suspension pw pseat etc etc.
> *


What plans you got for the 64? Major overhaul, or a quick flip? 
Another addition to your signature for you to add once you name it huh!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 6 2009, 10:33 PM~15894643
> *What plans you got for the 64? Major overhaul, or a quick flip?
> Another addition to your signature for you to add once you name it huh!!!
> *


Is it gonna be a high class hopper to raise the 
Lowriding bar?


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

HOW ABOUT YOU BUILD A 348, SO US ROOKIES CAN TAKE NOTES :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Dec 6 2009, 10:10 PM~15895248
> *HOW ABOUT YOU BUILD A 348, SO US ROOKIES CAN TAKE NOTES :thumbsup:
> *


im trying to find a 348 or 283 with a correct date code. i wouldnt mind a 283 power pak motor but we will see. Like I said im in no hurry and its all good. As far as my 64 yes the car will be some sort of a hopper and should be a nice car like jason j's. i got the upper and lower a arms molded and reinforced and chromed now frames wrapped and im looking for a ford granada rear end so if anyone sees one at the junk yard let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2009, 06:49 AM~15895724
> *im trying to find a 348 or 283 with a correct date code. i wouldnt mind a 283 power pak motor but we will see. Like I said im in no hurry and its all good. As far as my 64 yes the car will be some sort of a hopper and should be a nice car like jason j's. i got the upper and lower a arms molded and reinforced and chromed now frames wrapped and im looking for a ford granada rear end so if anyone sees one at the junk yard let me know  :biggrin:
> *


A Granada rear end for your 64????
Lets see some pix of that.

We have tons of that her in germany. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
But we have no tacoma rear ends :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 7 2009, 01:20 PM~15900962
> *A Granada  rear end for your 64????
> Lets see some pix of that.
> 
> ...


granada is basically a versailles rear end with drum brakes. its a for 8" rear end 8.8" or some shit correct length to run skirts and i dont want disc brakes on my car so it will work out nice


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2009, 05:22 AM~15910063
> *granada is basically a versailles rear end with drum brakes. its a for 8" rear end 8.8" or some shit correct length to run skirts and i dont want disc brakes on my car so it will work out nice
> *


Also look for a Mercury Monarch of the same years, a few had disc, but most were drums... same as Versailles and Granada.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 7 2009, 10:20 PM~15900962
> *A Granada  rear end for your 64????
> Lets see some pix of that.
> 
> ...


Im not sure, but they could be different depending on if they were built in the US or in Europe...

*Edit:* Asked around on a ford-forum, and not only do they look different...Its two completetely different cars. The ones built in europe have a 2-parted rear end.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2009, 02:49 AM~15895724
> *im trying to find a 348 or 283 with a correct date code. i wouldnt mind a 283 power pak motor but we will see. Like I said im in no hurry and its all good. As far as my 64 yes the car will be some sort of a hopper and should be a nice car like jason j's. i got the upper and lower a arms molded and reinforced and chromed now frames wrapped and im looking for a ford granada rear end so if anyone sees one at the junk yard let me know  :biggrin:
> *


My buddy Tom has a fully restored 1961 348 with the "FA" suffix code and 1147 heads and of course, tripower. It is a late 60 (early 61 production) model. All of the numbers are close dates. $8393.55 invested, welcome to offers. :0


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

her some pix of german granadas

Dont know if they are the same

http://images.google.de/images?q=ford+gran...ved=0CBUQsAQwAA


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 8 2009, 08:49 AM~15911453
> *her some pix of german granadas
> 
> Dont know if they are the same
> ...












thats the one you need? i dont know if german car uses same rear but it doesnt look anything like US one


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 07:43 AM~15910965
> *My buddy Tom has a fully restored 1961 348 with the "FA" suffix code and 1147 heads and of course, tripower.  It is a late 60 (early 61 production) model. All of the numbers are close dates.  $8393.55 invested, welcome to offers.  :0
> *


i was trying to get a correct date coded motor i found one bu the suffix code on it is 283 2barrell 3spd AC car lol i have 4 barrel automatic no ac so i dunno im still hunting


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 10:43 AM~15910965
> *My buddy Tom has a fully restored 1961 348 with the "FA" suffix code and 1147 heads and of course, tripower.  It is a late 60 (early 61 production) model. All of the numbers are close dates.  $8393.55 invested, welcome to offers.  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2009, 04:16 PM~15913515
> *i was trying to get a correct date coded motor i found one bu the suffix code on it is 283 2barrell 3spd AC car lol i have 4 barrel automatic no ac so i dunno im still hunting
> *


I got a totally rebuilt 1961 283 with power pack heads, but I'm looking to keep for my next project! I'll have to check the date codes on it.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Brent, are you going to start a build thread for the 64?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 8 2009, 10:20 PM~15920311
> *Brent, are you going to start a build thread for the 64?
> *


xxxxxx2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 28 2009, 02:18 PM~14911356
> *Just marking the topic :biggrin:
> *


 x2


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 2 2009, 07:27 PM~15850086
> *Im talking about the big one with all the boxes stacked on it putitoloso! I could take that same pic right now... car cover drapped over the car with all kinds of UPS boxes stacked on it, lol....
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh shit, I could definetly get in on these pictures. Mine looks the same right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 8 2009, 09:20 PM~15920311
> *Brent, are you going to start a build thread for the 64?
> *



naw not for awhile lol im just gathering parts here and there for now and stacking them in the car.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 12:27 PM~15913604
> *I got a totally rebuilt 1961 283 with power pack heads, but I'm looking to keep for my next project! I'll have to check the date codes on it.
> *


i have one as well but its DM coded block 283 4 barrell 230hp A/C powerglide and the date is late 60 5 months before mine was built


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 9 2009, 06:46 PM~15929924
> *i have one as well but its  DM coded block 283 4 barrell 230hp A/C powerglide and the date is late 60 5 months before mine was built
> *


Just RAM-JET the Rag! You know you still have the itch since you sold the last one!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 9 2009, 10:49 PM~15931587
> *Just RAM-JET the Rag! You know you still have the itch since you sold the last one!
> *


 :0  :h5:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I know that feeling, but mine is a 10 year process where yours is a month or two, lol



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 9 2009, 06:42 PM~15929869
> *naw not for awhile lol im just gathering parts here and there for now and stacking them in the car.
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

dam the chevy shop must be busy if this 61 isnt painted yet...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

No pics?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 18 2009, 11:10 AM~16018779
> *No pics?
> *


I got some paint for you, if needed.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2009, 09:15 AM~16018815
> *I got some paint for you, if needed.
> *


 :0 And a roller? SIXONEFORLIFE is sick with the latex! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 18 2009, 10:17 AM~16018822
> *:0 And a roller? SIXONEFORLIFE is sick with the latex! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: You Have Any SW 6804 Dignity Blue??? :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 18 2009, 11:17 AM~16018822
> *:0 And a roller? SIXONEFORLIFE is sick with the latex! :biggrin:
> *


Brent don't like red cars though... I have some Roman Red and the seafoam is for T's rag. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 18 2009, 11:21 AM~16018847
> *:biggrin:  You Have Any SW 6804 Dignity Blue???  :cheesy:
> *


Naw...all out, just some 911 Jailhouse Blue.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2009, 10:23 AM~16018856
> *Naw...all out, just some 911 Jailhouse Blue.
> *


You Got Two Gallons?? SOLD! SOLD! SOOOOLD! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2009, 07:21 AM~16018850
> *Brent don't like red cars though... I have some Roman Red and the seafoam is for T's rag.  :0
> *


i got a gallon and a half of roman red, its time to freshen up betty she deserves it. its on ebay 150.00 no reserve quality stuff DBC PPG


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2009, 01:15 PM~15913508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2009, 03:00 PM~16020572
> *i got a gallon and a half of roman red, its time to freshen up betty she deserves it. its on ebay 150.00 no reserve quality stuff DBC PPG
> *


No paint needed for her, she looks F-a-b-u-l-o-u-s the way she is. Not mention, my painter Brian owns a paint supply store.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2009, 11:33 AM~16020798
> *No paint needed for her, she looks F-a-b-u-l-o-u-s the way she is.  Not mention, my painter Brian owns a paint supply store.
> *


oh no doubt your car is one of the few red cars i like the red top sets it off. But ask him how much his cost on this red paint is i guarentee HIS cost to make it is still over 250 a gallon


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

good things come to those who wait. Sometimes things happen, things that seem like good ideas at the time don't always pay off. I made a bad judgement call on a business decision and it probably cost me a good business relationship. Im human and sometimes the bottom dollar isn't the only thing to consider when making decisions. I appreciate all the work the chevy shop has done for me and I want to apologize to Bert for what went down. I didn't consider what I did wrong until a friend of mine laid it out for me and helped me see a different point of view. Bert considered me a friend and saw my actions as stabbing him in the back and I saw it as a business decision and didn't consider what he would think. So again im man enough to admit it wasn't the smartest thing to do and I apologize. With that out of the way heres a picture of the firewall.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2009, 02:53 PM~16021918
> *good things come to those who wait. Sometimes things happen, things that seem like good ideas at the time don't always pay off. I made a bad judgement call on a business decision and it probably cost me a good business relationship. Im human and sometimes the bottom dollar isn't the only thing to consider when making decisions. I appreciate all the work the chevy shop has done for me and I want to apologize to Bert for what went down. I didn't consider what I did wrong until a friend of mine laid it out for me and helped me see a different point of view. Bert considered me a friend and saw my actions as stabbing him in the back and I saw it as a business decision and didn't consider what he would think. So again im man enough to admit it wasn't the smartest thing to do and I apologize. With that out of the way heres a picture of the firewall.
> 
> 
> ...



So what happened? The fire wall looks nice....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:scrutinize: 

Post Up More Pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 18 2009, 02:33 PM~16022283
> *So what happened?  The fire wall looks nice....
> *



thats between me and him no need to elaborate its done and over with i've apologized and want to move on. No need to drag it out any further. Yes it does look nice and im sure the rest of the car will look nice as well. Hows your car coming? I need to get off my ass and finish my frame now!


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

THATS REAL TALK... I DONT CARE WHAT HAPPEND PERSONALY, SEEMS TO ME THAT YOU TOOK CARE OF IT LIKE A MAN,AND YOUR HAPPY TO MOVE ON. NO ONE IS PERFECT BUT GOD. WE ALL MESS UP ONE WAY OR ANOTHER, BUT ITS A BLESSING WHEN YOU HAVE REAL HOMIES THAT PUT YOU IN CHECK WITH RESPECT, TO KEEP IT MOVIN. ITS NOT ABOUT THE RED WOOD TREE, SOME TIMES WE NEED TO STEP BACK AND REALIZE THAT THERES A FOREST OUT THERE. MY HUMBLE OPINION, BUT WHAT DO I KNOW?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

i really can't say anything but you are the man bro. There is a reason I look to you as one of my peers and respect your opinion so much. Absolutely AWESOME!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

funny thing is what came to my mind after I wrote that was a movie, I think it was one of the national lampoon vacations where the owner of the business had cut out the christmas bonus money and chevy chase had counted on that money to get his kids xmas gifts, then the owner said it looked good on paper but when you see how it affects people some things just don't add up in the real world. But enough about that, I got my axle bearings pressed in and I hope to try and get my frame back together this weekend in between shopping!


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2009, 06:30 PM~16023842
> *funny thing is what came to my mind after I wrote that was a movie, I think it was one of the national lampoon vacations where the owner of the business had cut out the christmas bonus money and chevy chase had counted on that money to get his kids xmas gifts, then the owner said it looked good on paper but when you see how it affects people some things just don't add up in the real world. But enough about that, I got my axle bearings pressed in and I hope to try and get my frame back together this weekend in between shopping!
> *


lmao thats the same shit i was just about to post! for real man you owned up to your fuck up and that takes balls. car will be bad ass.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2009, 07:28 PM~16031620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2009, 02:53 PM~16021918
> *good things come to those who wait. Sometimes things happen, things that seem like good ideas at the time don't always pay off. I made a bad judgement call on a business decision and it probably cost me a good business relationship. Im human and sometimes the bottom dollar isn't the only thing to consider when making decisions. I appreciate all the work the chevy shop has done for me and I want to apologize to Bert for what went down. I didn't consider what I did wrong until a friend of mine laid it out for me and helped me see a different point of view. Bert considered me a friend and saw my actions as stabbing him in the back and I saw it as a business decision and didn't consider what he would think. So again im man enough to admit it wasn't the smartest thing to do and I apologize. With that out of the way heres a picture of the firewall.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good
cant wait to see it all together, what color is it?
is that green tint from the flouro lights?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TO5IIEB


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

its white.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

hope to see your car soon homie am ready to help you put it together


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

:0 Damn, I can't wait to see this one together!

You gonna roll through to the NEW YEARS Show at the Hollywood Park Casino? I was thinking you were gonna try and squeeze this one out in time to Break Out! Oh well, Perfection wasn't meant to be rushed!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 19 2009, 09:21 PM~16034565
> *:0 Damn, I can't wait to see this one together!
> 
> You gonna roll through to the NEW YEARS Show at the Hollywood Park Casino? I was thinking you were gonna try and squeeze this one out in time to Break Out! Oh well, Perfection wasn't meant to be rushed!!!
> *



ill probably be out there walking around enjoying the day with the family. I dont have the money to finish this one anytime soon i started fucking with this 64 and i got about 8k tied up in it now


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

hey excandalow c.c will be there ,hope to see you out there. maybe you can give me a crash course on building a 61 vert:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Dec 19 2009, 10:43 PM~16035328
> *hey excandalow c.c will be there ,hope to see you out there. maybe you can give me a crash course on building a 61 vert:biggrin:
> *


shit im gonna need a few to put this thing back together time to buy an assembly manual!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

LMAO.......is this a similar color to what Tony is painting his. I know that his is a VW code and I'm sure yours is GM but they sure look similar.

Jason J has a hatchback that matches his 64, maybe matching rides is the new thing :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 22 2009, 07:04 AM~16056327
> *LMAO.......is this a similar color to what Tony is painting his. I know that his is a VW code and I'm sure yours is GM but they sure look similar.
> 
> Jason J has a hatchback that matches his 64, maybe matching rides is the new thing :biggrin:
> *



huh lol


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2009, 05:28 PM~16031620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRENT!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE ANOTHER NICE ONE. THE QUESTION IS, WILL THIS ONE BE THE KEEPER.  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

it will be for sale someday.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 22 2009, 04:56 PM~16060914
> *it will be for sale someday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

looking good


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 22 2009, 04:56 PM~16060914
> *it will be for sale someday.
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOO. This is going to be a keeper...shoot, come to think of it all your cars were keepers. LOL I can't wait to see you put it together with all the little OG details. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 22 2009, 06:03 PM~16062217
> *NOOOOOOOOO.  This is going to be a keeper...shoot, come to think of it all your cars were keepers.  LOL  I can't wait to see you put it together with all the little OG details.    :thumbsup:
> *



yeah no hurry now im kinda focused on getting a new daily and getting my 64 frame built. ill probably set it on the frame and let it marinate for a little while when i get it back


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

wow.... you make this look easy. forget about the 64! it can wait ,I want to keep seeing pics on the 61. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 23 2009, 01:57 AM~16061526
> *looking good
> *


X2!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet progress homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 22 2009, 07:49 PM~16063345
> *yeah no hurry now im kinda focused on getting a new daily and getting my 64 frame built. ill probably set it on the frame and let it marinate for a little while when i get it back
> *


What's it cost for a built frame?? Curious cause there's one for sale here in LV for $2500?? Supposedly wrapped, chromed a-arms..etc.

I need one for the SS!!

:dunno:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 22 2009, 06:56 PM~16060914
> *it will be for sale someday.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 24 2009, 03:26 PM~16081205
> *What's it cost for a built frame??  Curious cause there's one for sale here in LV for $2500??  Supposedly wrapped, chromed a-arms..etc.
> 
> I need one for the SS!!
> ...


jump on it. wrap a frame is about 1500 alone!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 25 2009, 12:07 AM~16085061
> *jump on it. wrap  a frame is about 1500 alone!
> *


 :0 

Damn , I might have to jump on it..comes with a 283, new brake lines...etc. We'll see, the fiance might kick my ass , hahaha


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 25 2009, 12:12 AM~16085094
> *:0
> 
> Damn , I might have to jump on it..comes with a 283, new brake lines...etc.  We'll see, the fiance might kick my ass , hahaha
> *


It's either that or the body sits on the trailer.. :buttkick:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 22 2009, 07:49 PM~16063345
> *yeah no hurry now im kinda focused on getting a new daily and getting my 64 frame built. ill probably set it on the frame and let it marinate for a little while when i get it back
> *


What's the color combo gonna be on the 64 HT? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 25 2009, 02:15 AM~16085510
> *What's the color combo gonna be on the 64 HT?  :cheesy:
> *



adobe beige (or a 2004 VW color called harvest moon kinda looks like adobe) and oyster interior. SOMEDAY!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 25 2009, 09:29 PM~16091360
> *adobe beige (or a 2004 VW color called harvest moon kinda looks like adobe) and oyster interior. SOMEDAY!!!
> *


Nice combo.  I have a HT that originally came with fawn paint and oyster interior. I love the way the non SS oyster interior looks with the cloth inserts.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 22 2009, 06:56 PM~16060914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a beautiful pic right there


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 25 2009, 10:29 PM~16091360
> *adobe beige (or a 2004 VW color called harvest moon kinda looks like adobe) and oyster interior. SOMEDAY!!!
> *


i just two toned my steering wheel with that...color is very close


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 26 2009, 12:46 AM~16092186
> *Nice combo.   I have a HT that originally came with fawn paint and oyster interior.  I love the way the non SS oyster interior looks with the cloth inserts.
> *


me too!


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

CAN WE PLEASE GET BACK TO THE 61!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 06:30 PM~15744553
> *Man i still got a long ways to go glass motor work assembly rubber new parts glass convertible top labor to install interior radiator and alot of little shit and im already at 40,000 SO FAR
> 
> 13000 car
> ...


i really appreciate honesty!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 26 2009, 08:08 AM~16092972
> *i just two toned my steering wheel with that...color is very close
> *



thats the color of the 56 rag from southside too with some pearl in it.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

happy new years


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 26 2009, 06:16 PM~16096126
> *thats the color of the 56 rag from southside too with some pearl in it.
> *


cool! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i did spend 1500.00 today on my seat covers and side panels WOO HOO not much progress but i got it out of the way!


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey Mr Impala, 
i sent you an email via LIL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 31 2009, 06:52 PM~16149453
> *Hey Mr Impala,
> i sent you an email via LIL
> *


doubt that email is any good just PM me on here


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

more pics please... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 25 2009, 10:29 PM~16091360
> *adobe beige (or a 2004 VW color called harvest moon kinda looks like adobe) and oyster interior. SOMEDAY!!!
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING WITH THAT OTHER COMBO SINCE YOUR BOY IN VEGAS HAD THAT KIT FOR YOU.......UNLV REBEL THEME MAYBE... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 1 2010, 02:24 PM~16154615
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING WITH THAT OTHER COMBO SINCE YOUR BOY IN VEGAS HAD THAT KIT FOR YOU.......UNLV REBEL THEME MAYBE... :biggrin:
> *



shit im trying to buy a new truck, im gonna be having a sale pretty soon LOL 61 grill guard autronic eye pw's flasher compass gotta get some money together trying to buy a dually and i can replace these parts later!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 1 2010, 03:28 PM~16154644
> *shit im trying to buy a new truck, im gonna be having a sale pretty soon LOL 61 grill guard autronic eye pw's flasher compass gotta get some money together trying to buy a dually and i can replace these parts later!
> *


WE CAN DO SOME TRADING THAT FLASHER AND COMPASS AND REAR WINDOW DEFOGGER ARE THE ONLY OPTIONS IM MISSING...WE WILL RAP ON SUNDAY


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 1 2010, 03:50 PM~16155246
> *WE CAN DO SOME TRADING THAT  FLASHER AND COMPASS AND REAR WINDOW DEFOGGER ARE THE ONLY OPTIONS IM MISSING...WE WILL RAP ON SUNDAY
> *


shit i need a truck :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 1 2010, 02:28 PM~16154644
> *shit im trying to buy a new truck, im gonna be having a sale pretty soon LOL 61 grill guard autronic eye pw's flasher compass gotta get some money together trying to buy a dually and i can replace these parts later!
> *


 :0 

Gettin rid of it already??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 1 2010, 09:38 PM~16158317
> *:0
> 
> Gettin rid of it already??
> *



not the car maybe just some extras


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 1 2010, 10:10 PM~16158698
> *not the car maybe just some extras
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 25 2009, 10:45 PM~16091468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE DID A SET OF WHEELS THAT COLOR NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 1 2010, 04:28 PM~16154644
> *shit im trying to buy a new truck, im gonna be having a sale pretty soon LOL 61 grill guard autronic eye pw's flasher compass gotta get some money together trying to buy a dually and i can replace these parts later!
> *



:0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

pm me price on flasher and compass


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 11:30 AM~15744553
> *Man i still got a long ways to go glass motor work assembly rubber new parts glass convertible top labor to install interior radiator and alot of little shit and im already at 40,000 SO FAR
> 
> 13000 car
> ...


Man... I feel ya but it'll be well worth it when you are cruising! :biggrin:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 1 2010, 03:28 PM~16154644
> *shit im trying to buy a new truck, im gonna be having a sale pretty soon LOL 61 grill guard autronic eye pw's flasher compass gotta get some money together trying to buy a dually and i can replace these parts later!
> *


Shit I need a grille guard and some other stuff PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

came up on a truck yesterday so no need to sell off the parts


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

and got some work done today!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

and i had time to drive 2 hours and find a painted snug top tonneau cover that was off the exact same color truck and long bed for a HELL of a price :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

good job homie


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lookin good Brent...

You sell the 4-way yet or do you still have it?


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

hey brent!

just received the chrome parts today. thanks for everything.

will have to send you the door lock mechanism when everything is stripped again!

plus some other small stuff.


regards,alex


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

make me an offer on the 64  I might sell it but not sure yet.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:49 AM~16176018
> *came up on a truck yesterday so no need to sell off the parts
> 
> 
> ...


was about to offer u an 08f450 frt end.. :angry: 


















:biggrin: jk


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

thank you for getting back on the 61...please continue to post pics!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@Jan 4 2010, 08:14 AM~16178297
> *hey brent!
> 
> just received the chrome parts today. thanks for everything.
> ...


your strikers left today! Thanks for your business


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got something done today on a white vehicle LOL just not the ermine white one


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 4 2010, 11:24 PM~16187578
> *got something done today on a white vehicle LOL just not the ermine white one
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 3 2010, 11:49 PM~16176018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 4 2010, 01:41 AM~16177310
> *nice  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch looks great in primer; lolololol jk thats payback for the suspension


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 5 2010, 11:26 AM~16191146
> *Isn't it 2 wheels short?
> :0  :thumbsup:
> *



the more i th ought about it the more i was like man its already hard enough to get in and out of my driveway with my trailer plus im not towing a 3 car this is a 3/4 ton that will still pull 9,000 lbs and not kille me as bad on gas. i think it was more practical and more of what i needed for a daily a dually was more for the look and not practical.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 5 2010, 11:26 AM~16191146
> *Isn't it 2 wheels short?
> :0  :thumbsup:
> *



plus i paid 5500 for it :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 4 2010, 01:39 AM~16177306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN SEEN IT PERSONALY @ THE CHEVY SHOP THEY GOT DOWN


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 03:33 PM~16193320
> *LOOKS CLEAN SEEN IT PERSONALY @ THE CHEVY SHOP THEY GOT DOWN
> *



should have taken some pics :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2010, 04:56 PM~16193542
> *should have taken some pics  :biggrin:
> *


NEXT TIME :biggrin: THEY DONT LET CAMERAS IN I LIKE THAT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 03:57 PM~16193553
> *NEXT TIME  :biggrin: THEY DONT LET CAMERAS IN I LIKE THAT
> *



LOL well that pic came from a LIL member :biggrin: its all good I should have it back soon


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2010, 04:59 PM~16193582
> *LOL well that pic came from a LIL member  :biggrin: its all good I should have it back soon
> *


YUP YOUR ALMOST OUT THER DOOR I JUST WENT IN FOR A MAKE OVER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 04:03 PM~16193644
> *YUP YOUR ALMOST OUT THER DOOR I JUST WENT IN FOR A MAKE OVER  :biggrin:
> *


yeah im sure it looks nice from what i have heard.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 4 2010, 11:24 PM~16187578
> *got something done today on a white vehicle LOL just not the ermine white one
> 
> 
> ...


Shit is a pain in the ass, Bigtony had me locked inside for damn near an hour on his old blue one


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2010, 04:47 PM~16194188
> *yeah im sure it looks nice from what i have heard.
> *


 :uh: u havent seen ur own car?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 5 2010, 06:54 PM~16195895
> *:uh: u havent seen ur own car?
> *


nope i sure haven't thats how much faith i have in the chevy shop i know it will be right  When you have had as many cars as I have you don't get excited about shit like paint anymore


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2010, 12:23 AM~16199383
> *nope i sure haven't thats how much faith i have in the chevy shop i know it will be right   When you have had as many cars as I have you don't get excited about shit like paint anymore
> *



wish i had that problem  



































great build thou :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:39 AM~16177306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Brent!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2010, 06:27 PM~16193232
> *the more i th ought about it the more i was like man its already hard enough to get in and out of my driveway with my trailer plus im not towing a 3 car this is a 3/4 ton that will still pull 9,000 lbs and not kille me as bad on gas. i think it was more practical and more of what i needed for a daily a dually was more for the look and not practical.
> *


You NERD!!! :uh:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2010, 05:28 PM~16193246
> *plus i paid 5500 for it  :biggrin:
> *


stole it!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 6 2010, 09:29 AM~16202461
> *stole it!
> *



yeah anything in that style in a 1500 with a crew cab was still 8000 or so out here so to get a 2500 hd for what i paid was pretty tight popped up on craigslist and i was there within 2 hours :biggrin:


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2010, 11:23 PM~16199383
> *nope i sure haven't thats how much faith i have in the chevy shop i know it will be right   When you have had as many cars as I have you don't get excited about shit like paint anymore
> *



:0 thats baller talk :biggrin: must be nice


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jan 6 2010, 02:01 PM~16203957
> *:0  thats baller talk  :biggrin:  must be nice
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 4 2010, 12:57 PM~16178569
> *make me an offer on the 64  I might sell it but not sure yet.
> *


lets see pics


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

No luck finding the Computer Programmer Playa! I went through all my shit and I guess I must have gave it away already or I fuckin tossed it!

I added a Lil' device inside the air intake called the TORNADO and I swear it improved my gas mileage on the gas guzzler! Think it cost me about $25, and well worth it cause they can suck up some petro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Jan 7 2010, 11:13 AM~16214681
> *No luck finding the Computer Programmer Playa! I went through all my shit and I guess I must have gave it away already or I fuckin tossed it!
> 
> I added a Lil' device inside the air intake called the TORNADO and I swear it improved my gas mileage on the gas guzzler! Think it cost me about $25, and well worth it cause they can suck up some petro!!! :biggrin:
> *



The Fuel Genie, $90, which promises more power and better gas mileage, is a plastic device with curved blades that fits inside the air-intake hose. The airflow is supposed to allow for better performance. But in our tests with a 2004 Toyota Tundra and a 2004 Dodge Stratus, we saw no significant improvement in performance or fuel economy. The Tornado, $70, is a similar device made of stainless steel. It is the same product we tested for a July 1999 report, when we said it didn't improve power or gas mileages in two test vehicles.


Thats from consumer report so basically its a waste of money lol


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 7 2010, 03:35 PM~16217123
> *The Fuel Genie, $90, which promises more power and better gas mileage, is a plastic device with curved blades that fits inside the air-intake hose. The airflow is supposed to allow for better performance. But in our tests with a 2004 Toyota Tundra and a 2004 Dodge Stratus, we saw no significant improvement in performance or fuel economy. The Tornado, $70, is a similar device made of stainless steel. It is the same product we tested for a July 1999 report, when we said it didn't improve power or gas mileages in two test vehicles.
> Thats from consumer report so basically its a waste of money lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TornadOwned


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 7 2010, 06:49 PM~16219548
> *TornadOwned
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 7 2010, 09:49 PM~16219548
> *TornadOwned
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 8 2010, 09:35 AM~16225150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was all this media blasted??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 8 2010, 03:12 PM~16228404
> *Was all this media blasted??
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2010, 05:28 PM~16193246
> *plus i paid 5500 for it  :biggrin:
> *


cheap! 

how many miles?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn it Brent need to get on your rack you will be ready for it soon


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 10 2010, 09:09 AM~16243800
> *Damn it Brent need to get on your rack you will be ready for it soon
> *


yes sir i got alot of things to get done


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 10 2010, 12:03 PM~16243772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

chevy shop is doing a bad ass job man they get down


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2010, 09:53 PM~16285694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..I've read good things about dem!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16285694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR ALMOST READY HOMIE SEEN IT YESTERDAY  LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2010, 11:53 PM~16285694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What do they do inside the tents.....assembly or just more curing?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2010, 11:53 PM~16285694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 14 2010, 06:19 AM~16287599
> *What do they do inside the tents.....assembly or just more curing?
> *


they do alot of the prep work in there. it gets reallllly hot in el monte during the summer


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2010, 07:12 AM~16287953
> *they do alot of the prep work in there. it gets reallllly hot in el monte during the summer
> *


That's a good thing for body and paint right?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16285694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2010, 07:12 AM~16287953
> *they do alot of the prep work in there. it gets reallllly hot in el monte during the summer
> *



LMAO what u know about hot :biggrin: Looking good. is it white of more of a cream color?


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16285694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a tack welded brace in the door area?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 14 2010, 08:06 PM~16295199
> *Is that a tack welded brace in the door area?
> *



yes you always support rags when you take them off the frame. Prevents flexing. The car is ermine white its not bright white, ermine has a soft egg shell look to it.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2010, 07:12 AM~16287953
> *they do alot of the prep work in there. it gets reallllly hot in el monte during the summer
> *



Come visit me in July... I'll show you some HOT :burn:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 14 2010, 09:05 PM~16295980
> *Come visit me in July...  I'll show you some HOT  :burn:
> *


i did last year :biggrin: never too hot at the palace


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 14 2010, 09:05 PM~16295980
> *Come visit me in July...  I'll show you some HOT  :burn:
> *


Must be in VEGAS!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:02 PM~16295941
> *yes you always support rags when you take them off the frame. Prevents flexing. The car is ermine white its not bright white, ermine has a soft egg shell look to it.
> *


my og color also :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2010, 11:53 PM~16285694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR IS LOOKING NICE.  

GOT THE BOLT KIT TODAY :biggrin: THANKS BRENT.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cars back at home now. The car looks nice got to get it back onto the frame now and get it rolling!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 15 2010, 04:36 PM~16302780
> *cars back at home now. The car looks nice got to get it back onto the frame now and get it rolling!
> *


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 15 2010, 04:36 PM~16302780
> *cars back at home now. The car looks nice got to get it back onto the frame now and get it rolling!
> *


That thing is gonna look good


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:02 PM~16295941
> *yes you always support rags when you take them off the frame. Prevents flexing. The car is ermine white its not bright white, ermine has a soft egg shell look to it.
> *


Where else do you brace?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

just those 2 bars. its tucked away in the garage now rain is coming!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 17 2010, 09:45 AM~16316079
> *just those 2 bars. its tucked away in the garage now rain is coming!
> *



perfect time to get busy on her


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 17 2010, 10:29 AM~16316299
> *perfect time to get busy on her
> *


if it was on the frame maybe but my garage is jammed right now no room to work comfortabley!


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16285694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

DAMN SIDETRACKED :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2010, 08:17 AM~16337665
> *DAMN SIDETRACKED  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You scored on this truck , I've been looking for one like this with the quad cab, I have a '01 Silverado X-cab 1500 with 20's but I'm giving it to my girl since her car will be repoed soon :0 . But I'm still looking for a 4doors since I have 3 kids and would like the 2500 to be able to tow better. I changed the grille and headlights on mine.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 19 2010, 09:25 AM~16338304
> *You scored on this truck , I've been looking for one like this with the quad cab, I have a '01 Silverado X-cab 1500 with 20's but I'm giving it to my girl since her car will be repoed soon  :0 .  But I'm still looking for a 4doors since I have 3 kids and would like the 2500 to be able to tow better.  I changed the grille and headlights on mine.
> *


yea there wasnt much out there in my price range with a true 4dr lot of extra cabs but i got 3 kids too and them midget doors don't work. I spent alot of money on it in the last few weeks 22's bed cover HID's navigation back up camera amps woofers speakers bluetooth ipod plug n ew idler arm new oxygen sensor grill and gril emblem. shit is never ending!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2010, 10:36 AM~16339033
> *yea there wasnt much out there in my price range with a true 4dr lot of extra cabs but i got 3 kids too and them midget doors don't work. I spent alot of money on it in the last few weeks 22's bed cover HID's navigation back up camera amps woofers speakers bluetooth ipod plug n ew idler arm new oxygen sensor grill and gril emblem. shit is never ending!
> *


Was that a high mileage? 6.0L?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 19 2010, 10:57 AM~16339200
> *Was that a high mileage?  6.0L?
> *


yeah it has 200k on it 6.0L but dude had EVERY service record for it since it was new, i mean down to changing the light bulbs. tranny was redone and the heads were redone it runs great, it has the usual chevy truck steering knock but i ordered a new intermediate shaft for it (the replacement upgraded version) aside from that the truck is really clean for the mileage and its just a work truck for me anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2010, 11:43 AM~16339565
> *yeah it has 200k on it 6.0L but dude had EVERY service record for it since it was new, i mean down to changing the light bulbs. tranny was redone and the heads were redone it runs great, it has the usual chevy truck steering knock but i ordered a new intermediate shaft for it (the replacement upgraded version) aside from that the truck is really clean for the mileage and its just a work truck for me anyways  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good and looks good..There's one here in town for $5k, but it has 234K and needs a front bumper and windshield. Still thinkin bout it, there's also an X-cab 2500 with 108k miles for $6k..I only want to spend $5k really and I don't have my kids all the time, but the kids are gettin bigger. I just want to be able to tow my trailer better, my 4.8L stuggled back from LA with the Impala on the back.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 19 2010, 12:08 PM~16339798
> *Sounds good and looks good..There's one here in town for $5k, but it has 234K and needs a front bumper and windshield.  Still thinkin bout it, there's also an X-cab 2500 with 108k miles for $6k..I only want to spend $5k really and I don't have my kids all the time, but the kids are gettin bigger.  I just want to be able to tow my trailer better, my 4.8L stuggled back from LA with the Impala on the back.
> *



you need a 5.3 at least


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2010, 09:17 AM~16337665
> *DAMN SIDETRACKED  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU ARE READY TO SALE HER I WILL TAKE HER OFF YOUR HANDS


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 19 2010, 02:33 PM~16341359
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU ARE READY TO SALE HER I WILL TAKE HER OFF YOUR HANDS
> *


you got to see it in person would you think it has 200k miles :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2010, 05:00 PM~16342534
> *you got to see it in person would you think it  has 200k miles  :biggrin:
> *




Nope :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

TTT, you still alive or are you under water?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jan 20 2010, 08:02 PM~16358255
> *TTT, you still alive or are you under water?
> *


shit i live at the bottom of the hill my trash can took off today i found it down the street! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 20 2010, 09:33 PM~16359346
> *shit i live at the bottom of the hill my trash can took off today i found it down the street!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

We are gettin the Cali storms out here in LV this week


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hopefully it goes away so i can pop a few moldings on my 61 this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 20 2010, 10:26 PM~16359890
> *hopefully it goes away so i can pop a few moldings on my 61 this weekend!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn! Already :wow:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 15 2010, 03:36 PM~16302780
> *cars back at home now. The car looks nice got to get it back onto the frame now and get it rolling!
> *


Damn leave the wagon alone for a minute next week and get on your rack you will be needing it really soon


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cars gonna have to slow down for a minute got some other shit going on seems as though im going to be having another baby :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 09:49 AM~16374926
> *cars gonna have to slow down for a minute got some other shit going on seems as though im going to be having another baby  :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations you going to need a wagon also if you keep going LOL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 22 2010, 09:27 AM~16375276
> *Congratulations you going to need a wagon also if you keep going LOL
> *



lol thats what the denali is for :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 10:49 AM~16374926
> *cars gonna have to slow down for a minute got some other shit going on seems as though im going to be having another baby  :biggrin:
> *


congrats mr impala
maybe instead of slowing down, why not get it done, u know ur gonna sell it. that loot will come in handy for the baby.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 09:49 AM~16374926
> *cars gonna have to slow down for a minute got some other shit going on seems as though im going to be having another baby  :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER GET THOSE PIPES FIXED OR LEARN TO PULL AND SHOOT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 22 2010, 11:46 AM~16376521
> *YOU BETTER GET THOSE PIPES FIXED OR LEARN TO PULL AND SHOOT
> *


yeah this is the last one.  im gonna slap some trim on it stuff i already have and see how it goes.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 22 2010, 11:46 AM~16376521
> *YOU BETTER GET THOSE PIPES FIXED OR LEARN TO PULL AND SHOOT
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 22 2010, 02:31 PM~16377952
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ended up gettin this..runs good, 92 C3500..Couldn't afford the newer crew cabs :uh:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 09:49 AM~16374926
> *cars gonna have to slow down for a minute got some other shit going on seems as though im going to be having another baby  :biggrin:
> *


what...... congrats.....#2 then comes.......... :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

congrats on the baby brent  i cant wait to see that 61 with some trim it already looks badass in the garage under the car cover imagine put together


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 22 2010, 06:18 PM~16380005
> *Ended up gettin this..runs good, 92 C3500..Couldn't afford the newer crew cabs  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



i almost gota 98 gmc just like that 116l miles OG owner needed paint but ran great for 3500.00 just didnt pull the trigger now im glad trying to get in and out of my backyard is hard enough :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 11:49 AM~16374926
> *cars gonna have to slow down for a minute got some other shit going on seems as though im going to be having another baby  :biggrin:
> *


*CONGRATES.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 22 2010, 06:44 PM~16380288
> *congrats on the baby brent    i cant wait to see that 61 with some trim it already looks badass in the garage under the car cover imagine put together
> *


thanks no need to imagine i put a few things on today


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

nice and congrats big dog!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 07:45 PM~16381092
> *thanks no need to imagine i put a few things on today
> 
> 
> ...


if you need help dont trip to ask you know am just on the other side of the hill homie now your going to need a matching car seat


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

still gotta have the emblems colored in i used all my OG stuff so the x flags and trunk bezel needs to be colored in when the times right


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 10:26 PM~16381507
> *still gotta have the emblems colored in i used all my OG stuff so the x flags and trunk bezel needs to be colored in when the times right
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 08:26 PM~16381507
> *still gotta have the emblems colored in i used all my OG stuff so the x flags and trunk bezel needs to be colored in when the times right
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good man..Congrats on the kiddo..they are great..I plan to have me a couple more with my soon to be wifey :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 08:49 AM~16374926
> *cars gonna have to slow down for a minute got some other shit going on seems as though im going to be having another baby  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 07:27 PM~16380845
> *i almost gota 98 gmc just like that 116l miles OG owner needed paint but ran great for 3500.00 just didnt pull the trigger now im glad trying to get in and out of my backyard is hard enough  :biggrin:
> *


Sounded like a good deal on that 98..I know sometimes the paint kills it..This one has an OK repaint (was red)..interior is pretty decent, 98K OG miles, nice bumpn stereo, and new a/c..gotta have the a/c  

You gettin a 283 for the '61?


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats on the baby!! I just had my first in October.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 08:45 PM~16381092
> *thanks no need to imagine i put a few things on today
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice!!!  did you get a hold of homie?? :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Don Impala when I grow up I want to be jUst like you!! :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 09:26 PM~16381507
> *still gotta have the emblems colored in i used all my OG stuff so the x flags and trunk bezel needs to be colored in when the times right
> 
> 
> ...


Do you want me to pick them up and detail them when I drop off the rack :biggrin: for sure have it done this week


----------



## ski187ttle (Jun 7, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

damn another kid? car looks good. paint come out nice?


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT :sprint:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

the car and paint job is looking real nice i seen it a couple days ago


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 24 2010, 06:02 PM~16397457
> *damn another kid? car looks good. paint come out nice?
> *



yeah paints real nice no complaints here.


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 3 2010, 10:49 PM~16176018
> *came up on a truck yesterday so no need to sell off the parts
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the Dually? your'e missing some wheels here! :biggrin: 

Good thing you could keep all the options... not a bad move! :cheesy:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2010, 04:27 PM~16193232
> *the more i th ought about it the more i was like man its already hard enough to get in and out of my driveway with my trailer plus im not towing a 3 car this is a 3/4 ton that will still pull 9,000 lbs and not kille me as bad on gas. i think it was more practical and more of what i needed for a daily a dually was more for the look and not practical.
> *



You can still swap a dually axle and bed eventually! hahaha! not a big job for you I guess...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Jan 26 2010, 01:35 AM~16413865
> *Where's the Dually? your'e missing some wheels here!  :biggrin:
> 
> Good thing you could keep all the options... not a bad move!  :cheesy:
> *












i have 8 wheels now LOL 4 stocks and 4 8lug 22's :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

havent had time to do anything lately kinda put it on hold til i can get some money together spent alot on my truck in 3 weeks so now time to recover. Im in no hurry like I said but as soon as i get my Y moldings back i want to put the side trim on and get some of it put together :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2010, 10:45 PM~16381092
> *thanks no need to imagine i put a few things on today
> 
> 
> ...



thats beautiful....my favorite part of a build, putting on trim and chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

I just spent 3 hours reading this whole topic......and ya know I didn't get sleepy or blink once. lol Man Brent, Hats off to you. Down to every last bolt. You made me laugh, you made me cry. lol and you hit home with the baby comming, my baby will be here in late March.....Thers nothing that compares to working on Low lows and having your Family around you. :thumbsup: :worship: :rofl: :tears: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

thanks man it coulda been done by now but the money i spent on my truck and the 64 ht was over 14k so now ill sit back and regroup and try and have it done by the end of the year. Im kinda getting a little more patient as i get older and spend more time with the kids the cars will always be there but my son is at the age now where hes learning something new everyday and it really is a beauitful thing


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2010, 12:58 AM~16465925
> *thanks man it coulda been done by now but the money i spent on my truck and the 64 ht was over 14k so now ill sit back and regroup and try and have it done by the end of the year. Im kinda getting a little more patient as i get older and spend more time with the kids the cars will always be there but my son is at the age now where hes learning something new everyday and it really is a beauitful thing
> *


damn aint that the truth, my girls are 2 and 6, never a dull moment

the 61 is looking beautiful, can wait to see the detail in the engine bay, keep it up

any progress pics on the 64 or is there a topic on it i havent seen


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah we always need more money lol That is why I work the night shift. lol I love my daughters, I got 3 girls and one more girl on the way. Man am I in for it. lol It's all good. I love my daughters, I'm already building a 63 2dht for the oldest one and she's holding me to it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 31 2010, 01:55 AM~16466253
> *damn aint that the truth, my girls are 2 and 6, never a dull moment
> 
> the 61 is looking beautiful, can wait to see the detail in the engine bay, keep it up
> ...


naw the 64 isnt getting anywhere i just bought the car and started buying stuff while the 61 was at the painters got a complete set of nos side trim for it pw pseat tilt guards skirts full frame molded arms versailles rear end wishbone all stainless is polished. now its gonna sit til i can get to it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2010, 09:03 AM~16467363
> *naw the 64 isnt getting anywhere i just bought the car and started buying stuff while the 61 was at the painters got a complete set of nos side trim for it pw pseat tilt guards skirts full frame molded arms versailles rear end wishbone all stainless is polished. now its gonna sit til i can get to it  :biggrin:
> *


What mod's do you have to do to a versailles rear end?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 1 2010, 10:37 AM~16477245
> *What mod's do you have to do to a versailles rear end?
> *


weld trailing arm mounts on it and the upper mount. they are already shortened for skirts so your good to go.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2010, 10:45 AM~16477318
> *weld trailing arm mounts on it and the upper mount. they are already shortened for skirts so your good to go.
> *


Cool, thanks!

Hey, I got quoted $750 to do my SS, with doors, trunklid, fenders, core support..Media blasted, you think that's a good price? Sounds like it but just need some advice?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 1 2010, 10:59 AM~16477439
> *Cool, thanks!
> 
> Hey, I got quoted $750 to do my SS, with doors, trunklid, fenders, core support..Media blasted, you think that's a good price?  Sounds like it but just need some advice?
> *


i paid 1000 top to bottom inside and out and all my parts


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2010, 01:51 PM~16478710
> *i paid 1000 top to bottom inside and out and all my parts
> *


That's probably what I could get it for with the frame included..still need disc brakes for the wagon though!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

hows the 64 dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Feb 1 2010, 07:13 PM~16482311
> *hows the 64 dawg :biggrin:
> *


covered up waiting for its turn :biggrin: maybe later on this year ill get it off the frame. im hoping to have the rolling chassis done for it by the summer :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2010, 08:48 PM~16482844
> *covered up waiting for its turn  :biggrin: maybe later on this year ill get it off the frame. im hoping to have the rolling chassis done for it by the summer  :biggrin:
> *


coo dogg i know ur gonna do it up right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got a little done tonight


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

O shit you have been working , those tires go on the 64,but get them whitewalls mounted on them powdered whites


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2010, 11:27 PM~16505993
> *got a little done tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

nice to see some progress bro


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2010, 08:27 PM~16505993
> *got a little done tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

NICE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

looks beautiful B....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

The car is looking real good bro!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2010, 11:27 PM~16505993
> *got a little done tonight
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

little more progress.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2010, 09:27 PM~16505993
> *got a little done tonight
> 
> 
> ...


you and mata been gettin busy looking good when u dropping body on :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2010, 06:38 PM~16534443
> *little more progress.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 6 2010, 08:50 PM~16536003
> *you and mata been gettin busy  looking good  when u dropping body on  :biggrin:
> *


congratulations on the new lrm well deserved  i gotta get my motor and tranny done before i can get that far. no hurry ill get to it as time and money permit.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

looking good homie, i wish i had my seats :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 6 2010, 09:51 PM~16536007
> *
> *


hey what up with the website?bowtieconnection.net?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 7 2010, 11:19 AM~16539385
> *hey what up with the website?bowtieconnection.net?
> *


real soon didnt think we had that many things to input


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

hey brent

seems that you glue the trim on since there are no holes on this side? what do you use?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i had to drill it out. got covered in the body work process. its only one hole though


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

and since i didnt feel like messing with the 61 today i broke down my versailles rear end to get plated


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

LOOKING REEAAAL GOOD!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 7 2010, 04:44 PM~16541622
> *real soon  didnt think  we had  that many things to input
> *


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

damn brent you are the man, love your topics

can you build me a 63 rag? :biggrin:


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT!!! Keep the pictures coming. Do your next build with candy,flake,striping and patterns. I am sure u got good people for it. How much u gonna sell this 61 for?? :thumbsup:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66_rag_@Feb 11 2010, 09:29 AM~16582406
> *LOOKS GREAT!!! Keep the pictures coming. Do your next build with candy,flake,striping and patterns. I am sure u got good people for it. How much u gonna sell this 61 for??  :thumbsup:
> *



not my style. i like things simple and clean not over done and loud. 61 will probably be in the mid 60's when done and probably end up at an auction like barrett jackson or mecum.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 11 2010, 11:51 AM~16583664
> *not my style. i like things simple and clean not over done and loud. 61 will probably be in the mid 60's when done and probably end up at an auction like barrett jackson or mecum.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :happysad:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 11 2010, 12:51 PM~16583664
> *not my style. i like things simple and clean not over done and loud. 61 will probably be in the mid 60's when done and probably end up at an auction like barrett jackson or mecum.
> *


worth every penny too! are those Silver auctions meant to be any good?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

how you doin ? crazy bout another kid congrats


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 11 2010, 10:26 PM~16590055
> *how you doin ?  crazy bout another kid  congrats
> *


thanks man doing good cant complain. Got a little more done today on the frame getting closer now i gottta start focusing on the drivetrain. :biggrin: im in no hurry though just want to get the drivetrain on the frame so i can set the body on the frame


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

And mid 60's is pretty fair I have over 40 in it now and another 10 to go but we will see who knows what will happen i might just actually keep this one and enjoy it with the family :0 OK who am I kidding it will get sold after i drive it a few times :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 11 2010, 10:34 PM~16590121
> *And mid 60's is pretty fair I have over 40 in it now and another 10 to go but we will see who knows what will happen i might just actually keep this one and enjoy it with the family  :0  OK who am I kidding it will get sold after i drive it a few times  :biggrin:
> *


Of course you gotta enjoy it with the familia.. :h5:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 11 2010, 10:34 PM~16590121
> *And mid 60's is pretty fair I have over 40 in it now and another 10 to go but we will see who knows what will happen i might just actually keep this one and enjoy it with the family  :0  OK who am I kidding it will get sold after i drive it a few times  :biggrin:
> *



KEEP it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 16 2010, 10:30 PM~16636787
> *KEEP it.
> *


Would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 16 2010, 11:10 PM~16637195
> *Would be nice  :biggrin:
> *


SELL THE 64


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 17 2010, 01:30 AM~16636787
> *KEEP it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

The homie came by and slapped some trim on :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Keep hitting it hard and it will be done by next weeked! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

naw im in no hurry got alot of little shit to do still. the rack is all put together and next week ill probably have it back on the frame so i can hang the fenders at least. I just hope to have it done this year


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Gave Brent a 5:15 am wake up call yesterday( sorry about the delay on your rack) LOL got a sneak peak of the 61 :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT THAT NEW 348 YOUR GONNA PUT IN THERE :biggrin: :0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Impala Daddy


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 24 2010, 08:27 AM~16709960
> *:0
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :0 
does that mean youve had the baby already? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 24 2010, 09:31 PM~16716410
> *:0
> does that mean youve had the baby already?  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 23 2010, 09:50 PM~16707803
> *WHAT ABOUT THAT NEW 348 YOUR GONNA PUT IN THERE :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 24 2010, 08:47 PM~16716651
> *
> *


COME GET IT ALREADY I NEED THE SPACE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 25 2010, 11:47 AM~16722958
> *COME GET IT ALREADY I NEED THE SPACE
> *


u know its a done deal just gotta get out there


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 25 2010, 11:47 AM~16722958
> *COME GET IT ALREADY I NEED THE SPACE
> *


I got space in my backyard for the 348 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2010, 02:58 PM~16724097
> *u know its a done deal just gotta get out there
> *


JUST BUSTIN YOUR B'S..NO ****


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 25 2010, 04:03 PM~16725240
> *I got space in my backyard for the 348  :0  :biggrin:
> *



OJ wont do me like that (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2010, 07:52 PM~16727683
> *OJ wont do me like that (NO ****)  :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah?? :0 

Haha..I ain't a balla like you guys..348's are trouble :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

long day stuck in a snow storm on the way home from picking this thing up but its all good.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

H code 250 HP Turboglide :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2010, 11:18 PM~16746982
> *long day stuck in a snow storm on the way home from picking this thing up but its all good.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2010, 11:18 PM~16746982
> *long day stuck in a snow storm on the way home from picking this thing up but its all good.
> 
> 
> ...


How much do you want for it? :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Feb 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16755818
> *How much do you want for it? :biggrin:
> *


lol you had one running and driving and you didnt keep it!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

sup Brent!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2010, 10:18 PM~16746982
> *long day stuck in a snow storm on the way home from picking this thing up but its all good.
> 
> 
> ...


How mush that run ya??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 1 2010, 04:50 PM~16763813
> *How mush that run ya??
> *


the homie gave me some love on it he knows ill return the favor soon


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

looks good homie, let me know when you need some help


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2010, 07:38 PM~16763657
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2010, 11:18 PM~16746982
> *long day stuck in a snow storm on the way home from picking this thing up but its all good.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!!! A 61 348! :0 You'll definitely get more for it now!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2010, 08:35 PM~16765145
> *the homie gave me some love on it he knows ill return the favor soon
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2010, 06:35 PM~16765145
> *the homie gave me some love on it he knows ill return the favor soon
> *


That's cool..went to look at a '60 hardtop with 348..same engine , late 1960 date code , like decmember with the H..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 2 2010, 04:40 PM~16775150
> *That's cool..went to look at a '60 hardtop with 348..same engine , late 1960 date code , like decmember with the H..
> *


then its 61 motor. december they were already well into production for 61 models!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: 










compression was between 150-155 in all cylinders except one which was like 145 so its good to go gonna start cleaning it up tomorrow.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2010, 03:35 PM~16786248
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2010, 05:38 PM~16763657
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2010, 04:38 PM~16763657
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2010, 03:35 PM~16786248
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna take it apart? I saw them rebuild one on Horsepower tv. 

http://powerblocktv.com/video/?ep_num=HP2008-10&ep_show=HP


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

trans is done at the tranny shop, 900.00 I was like WTF but I guess not many people can say they have a rebuilt turboglide. Motor is kicking my ass shits dirtier than all hell! 











blurry but you get the idea


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 8 2010, 05:58 PM~16831739
> *trans is done at the tranny shop, 900.00 I was like WTF but I guess not many people can say they have a rebuilt turboglide. Motor is kicking my ass shits dirtier than all hell!
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use on the engine?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 8 2010, 07:27 PM~16833014
> *What did you use on the engine?
> *


wire brush :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 8 2010, 08:33 PM~16833097
> *wire brush  :biggrin:
> *



do u have any cadillac parts for sale


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 8 2010, 07:58 PM~16831739
> *trans is done at the tranny shop, 900.00 I was like WTF but I guess not many people can say they have a rebuilt turboglide. Motor is kicking my ass shits dirtier than all hell!
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good Brent!  

On a whole different level with that 348 & turboglide. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

little progress
:biggrin: 
































































im still up in the air about the tranny I just rebuilt it and its in bare aluminum right now but i was thinking about painting it with aluminum paint I know you dont really see it once its in the car but im contemplating it


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 8 2010, 10:33 PM~16833097
> *wire brush  :biggrin:
> *


I thought you said you were just gonna pee on it?


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2010, 07:30 PM~16854366
> *little progress
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 I would paint it because its out and if you don't do it know you will keep thinking about it after its in, but then again you don't keep them for very long :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2010, 07:30 PM~16854366
> *little progress
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


PAINT IT LIKE THE OTHER HOMIE SAID ITS OUT MIGHT AS WELL DO IT.....LOOKS LIKE YOUR ABOUT DONE WITH THE MOTOR SO YOU SHOULD BE READY FOR THE VACCUME TRUNK POP :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 10 2010, 09:56 PM~16856847
> *PAINT IT LIKE THE OTHER HOMIE SAID ITS OUT MIGHT AS WELL DO IT.....LOOKS LIKE YOUR ABOUT DONE WITH THE MOTOR SO YOU SHOULD BE READY FOR THE VACCUME TRUNK POP :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

looks good brent all be stopping by to check it out soon


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

painted my valve covers when i did i noticed a few good size dents that needed to be fixed luckily the guy that does my aluminum knocked em out in 5 minutes and you cant even tell now :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: 

getting there, i ordered NOS oil pressure switch NOS A/C plugs NOS A/C fuel pump all new seals new oil pump and pick up new stainless nuts and bolts for the whole thing hopefully start sealing it up this week


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 17 2010, 07:58 AM~16913671
> *:biggrin:
> 
> getting there, i ordered NOS oil pressure switch NOS A/C plugs NOS A/C fuel pump all new seals new oil pump and pick up new stainless nuts and bolts for the whole thing hopefully start sealing it up this week
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

if i would have never started messing with this id have more money to finish 61! 




















thanks to the homie No Joke for hooking me up on finishing my 64 frame good looking out!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

hooking up a homie is no biggy, you will get your frame back tomorrow


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 17 2010, 03:19 PM~16919514
> *if i would have never started messing with this id have more money to finish 61!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 19 2010, 11:52 PM~16943421
> *
> *


lol same face i made when i added up how much i had into my 64 already :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

283 im gonna be selling soon. i havent sealed it up just mocked it up im waiting on the oil pump and gasket set to come.


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice build. I just picked up a matching numbers 64 SS rag I'm gonna restore to stock. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

next time u up north holla i know where theres a all og down to the rims and tires LOW miles 61 impala factory 348 bubble top..this old black dude bought it from an old lady who was the og owner..has not been reg since the 80's tryed to buy it off him and he an trying to hear it ..i took PSTA over there once


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Mr Impala Today, 06:59 AM | | Post #1009 | 

"Unique4Life" LRM 2001 
"Mr Unique" LRM 2001 
"Caddy Rag" Best of LRM 2003 
"Dippin 63" TLM 2006 
"Best of Both Worlds" LRM 2009 
"Class of 61" Coming Soon 


BigBoyTransporting Today, 05:31 PM | | Post #1012 | 

"What you expect to see here, a Gay Listing of cars I have"

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 20 2010, 09:02 PM~16948912
> *Mr Impala  Today, 06:59 AM    |    | Post #1009 |
> 
> "Unique4Life" LRM 2001
> ...


damn you read signatures? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2010, 04:59 AM~16944069
> *lol same face i made when i added up how much i had into my 64 already  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Shit..you gotta love it though! 

I'm sellin all my Deuce stuff if you know anybody :0 Partin everything since nobody wants a project!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2010, 11:46 PM~16949716
> *damn you read signatures?  :biggrin:
> *


Yea man, sigs have the best stuff such as "tape to tape the boxies"! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2010, 08:22 PM~16965296
> *Yea man, sigs have the best stuff such as "tape to tape the boxies"!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: poor keef!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

dobble boxies


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 17 2010, 04:19 PM~16919514
> *if i would have never started messing with this id have more money to finish 61!
> 
> 
> ...


Umm who told u that from the get go???


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 23 2010, 07:25 PM~16978314
> *Umm who told u that from the get go???
> *


Hmm, that must make 2 of us!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2010, 07:09 PM~16978819
> *Hmm, that must make 2 of us!
> *


lol yeah we get off track every now and then :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 23 2010, 10:53 PM~16982378
> *lol yeah we get off track every now and then  :biggrin:
> *


The A D D dont help LOL


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

when does the 64 build topic start?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 24 2010, 12:58 AM~16983024
> *when does the 64 build topic start?
> *


WTF DONT ENCOURAGE HIM LOL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 24 2010, 12:58 AM~16983024
> *when does the 64 build topic start?
> *



lol when you buy the 61 from me :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2010, 10:29 PM~16993121
> *lol when you buy the 61 from me  :biggrin:
> *


i wish bro i wish

ive only got 40 to spend :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 25 2010, 02:25 AM~16994470
> *i wish bro i wish
> 
> ive only got 40 to spend  :biggrin:
> *


getting warm :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

see man i start fucking off and lose focus. Thanks to NO JOKE for getting the frame in order for me


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2010, 10:58 AM~16997511
> *getting warm  :biggrin:
> *


i could stretch to 45? im after a 63 anyway:biggrin: :biggrin: 

damn those welds look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2010, 06:57 PM~17001521
> *see man i start fucking off and lose focus. Thanks to NO JOKE for getting the frame in order for me
> 
> 
> ...


u lifting it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 25 2010, 08:31 PM~17003267
> *u lifting it
> *


my 64 i am


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

mr impala, just wondering, how come u don't have ur own shop?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 25 2010, 10:09 PM~17004427
> *mr impala, just wondering, how come u don't have ur own shop?
> *


too many headaches once it becomes a full time business the fun is gone and you lose your drive. Im content with the things I do my family is more important to me than other peoples cars so I just do what I do


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2010, 09:25 PM~17004550
> *too many headaches once it becomes a full time business the fun is gone and you lose your drive. Im content with the things I do my family is more important to me than other peoples cars so I just do what I do
> *


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2010, 11:25 PM~17004550
> *too many headaches once it becomes a full time business the fun is gone and you lose your drive. Im content with the things I do my family is more important to me than other peoples cars so I just do what I do
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17004672
> *
> *


but never know I might get back in a club some day :biggrin: Hows the family Mike?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2010, 09:53 PM~17004785
> *but never know I might get back in a club some day  :biggrin: Hows the family Mike?
> *



All good here  How's wifey coming along?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 25 2010, 10:56 PM~17004806
> *All good here    How's wifey coming along?
> *


fast and furious litteraly :biggrin: praying for another boy. I was gonna try and get the 61 done for SB but not gonna have the money or time to do it with all the shit i got going on!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17004816
> *fast and furious litteraly  :biggrin: praying for another boy. I was gonna try and get the 61 done for SB but not gonna have the money or time to do it with all the shit i got going on!
> *


i think the 61 will make it you got 2 months


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Mar 25 2010, 11:07 PM~17004873
> *i think the 61 will make it you got 2 months
> *



lol two months and not enough money bills before toys :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Mar 27 2010, 07:31 PM~17019559
> *:uh:
> *


gimme a loan :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2010, 10:38 PM~17021052
> *gimme a loan  :biggrin:
> *



HOW MUCH DO YOU NEED?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 27 2010, 10:39 PM~17021062
> *HOW MUCH DO YOU NEED?
> *


1 milllllllllllion :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

you already have some of my money you want more dam :uh:jk you got to hurry and finish that 61 so we can also finish that 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

kinda stalled out bought a nos vacuum trunk release for it and some of the dash trim. Got the trunk rubber on the door guts and regulators strikers and all that crap gonna start the dash soon while they repolish my boot snaps I wasn't happy with


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2010, 06:05 PM~17079963
> *kinda stalled out bought a nos vacuum trunk release for it and some of the dash trim. Got the trunk rubber on the door guts and regulators strikers and all that crap gonna start the dash soon while they repolish my boot snaps I wasn't happy with
> *


brent, how much did you pay for the vacume trunk>


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 4 2010, 12:15 PM~17092972
> *brent, how much did you pay for the vacume trunk>
> *


425.00 shipped


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 4 2010, 04:35 PM~17094586
> *425.00 shipped
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2010, 05:25 AM~17004550
> *too many headaches once it becomes a full time business the fun is gone and you lose your drive. Im content with the things I do my family is more important to me than other peoples cars so I just do what I do
> *


just my opinion. my chevy means more than some other things in life to me. but never get too addicted 

brent, i m gonna send you some stuff to chrome?!


the frame of your 64 looks rock-solid


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

welp car is sold someone made me an offer i couldnt refuse. Time to move on to the next one


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2010, 02:15 PM~17135391
> *welp car is sold someone made me an offer i couldnt refuse. Time to move on to the next one
> *


:0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2010, 02:15 PM~17135391
> *welp car is sold someone made me an offer i couldnt refuse. Time to move on to the next one
> *


Dam u don't play. Any extra parts lol :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2010, 01:15 PM~17135391
> *welp car is sold someone made me an offer i couldnt refuse. Time to move on to the next one
> *



Pinche Mr. Impala! Can you at least show us some pics of the finished product! lol COngrats on the SALE! TOp Notch right there!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 8 2010, 05:07 PM~17137300
> *Pinche Mr. Impala!  Can you at least show us some pics of the finished product!  lol COngrats on the SALE!  TOp Notch right there!
> *


new owner is going to finish im just setting the body on the frame and thats it


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2010, 06:25 PM~17137453
> *new owner is going to finish im just setting the body on the frame and thats it
> *


Post pics whenit hapens :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2010, 05:25 PM~17137453
> *new owner is going to finish im just setting the body on the frame and thats it
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2010, 01:15 PM~17135391
> *welp car is sold someone made me an offer i couldnt refuse. Time to move on to the next one
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 8 2010, 05:28 PM~17137478
> *Post pics whenit hapens  :biggrin:
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Man, nowadays your cars are sold even bevore they are finished...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah it was bought by a rapper in the east cant name any names but he flys high :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

Damn, I was so looking forward to seeing that done!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2010, 11:35 PM~17141594
> *yeah it was bought by a rapper in the east cant name any names but he flys high  :0
> *


 :0 ballin :dunno:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, too bad, wanted to see this one get done  but anywayz, when are you starting the 64 build up topic? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2010, 07:57 PM~17001521
> *see man i start fucking off and lose focus. Thanks to NO JOKE for getting the frame in order for me
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking welds there.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2010, 02:35 AM~17141594
> *yeah it was bought by a rapper in the east cant name any names but he flys high  :0
> *


Rappers love 61 rags, here's Young Buck's...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2010, 11:35 PM~17141594
> *yeah it was bought by a rapper in the east cant name any names but he flys high  :0
> *


birdman?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 9 2010, 04:52 PM~17145716
> *birdman?
> *


probably Jim Jones, either way it's gonna be on 26's.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 9 2010, 02:52 PM~17145716
> *birdman?
> *


diddy lol


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 9 2010, 09:53 AM~17144416
> *Rappers love 61 rags, here's Young Buck's...
> 
> 
> ...


x2
Rick Ross owns this one


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 9 2010, 10:53 AM~17144416
> *Rappers love 61 rags, here's Young Buck's...
> 
> 
> ...


this ones in the 805 area now.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2010, 11:15 PM~17148703
> *this ones in the 805 area now.
> *


didn't know that...it used to belong to Young Buck though, he has alot of fuckin cars.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 9 2010, 04:43 PM~17147025
> *x2
> Rick Ross owns this one
> 
> ...


Damn, they look good in black!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 9 2010, 02:40 PM~17146148
> *probably Jim Jones, either way it's gonna be on 26's.
> *


lol no shit and no diddys a bitch, but i would love to have a quarter of his money


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

bad camera phone pics but the homies starting to mold the frame, time to bust ass on the 64 and get it out for vegas!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2010, 10:15 PM~17135391
> *welp car is sold someone made me an offer i couldnt refuse. Time to move on to the next one
> *


too bad, I was lookign forward to see you wrap it all up as well. 
but congrats on the sale  gonna be on the look out for the 64 topic :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

damn!!!wanted to see it completed


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got the 64 frame in full effect now.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

just wait to you see it with the 150 grit, SMOOTH


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: 











some people think im crazy for selling 61 and working on a 64 ht but i want another lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

The people demand a separate buildup topic for the 64!

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPN8EZ (Nov 18, 2006)

x2


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 21 2010, 09:14 AM~17258050
> *The people demand a separate buildup topic for the 64!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


all in time just collecting parts for it now :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 21 2010, 09:14 AM~17258050
> *The people demand a separate buildup topic for the 64!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


the people have spoken!

was the brown 63 rag topic deleted?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 21 2010, 09:12 AM~17258042
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you're crazy. The top switch is one thing, but them 'draulic switches are another matter.  
Besides, I'm sure you'll be doing just fine with fresh-from-selling-an-ace-rag-money. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Apr 22 2010, 10:56 PM~17277407
> *I don't think you're crazy. The top switch is one thing, but them 'draulic switches are another matter.
> Besides, I'm sure you'll be doing just fine with fresh-from-selling-an-ace-rag-money.  :biggrin:
> *


is that tomas old 61 rag you got?


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 23 2010, 09:28 AM~17279949
> *is that tomas old 61 rag you got?
> *


Yessir.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 21 2010, 09:12 AM~17258042
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think youre crazy, whats the difference, u will sell this one before its done too


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Apr 23 2010, 09:29 AM~17279958
> *Yessir.
> *


nice that car was originally my homies car before tomas got it. nice car was a pretty decent builder and bert did a good job on it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 23 2010, 09:30 AM~17279962
> *i dont think youre crazy, whats the difference, u will sell this one before its done too
> *


S H O W me the moneyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 23 2010, 09:31 AM~17279967
> *nice that car was originally my homies car before tomas got it. nice car was a pretty decent builder and bert did a good job on it.
> *


Thanks. Yup its definitely quality work


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

sad day 1/2 of class of 61 leaving the nest


----------



## Old School (Aug 13, 2005)

This is a sad day indeed.. I was hoping to see this build to the end! :cheesy: 

Where is the 64? You got a thread started on it yet? 

Mick


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 29 2010, 05:26 PM~17344692
> *sad day 1/2 of class of 61 leaving the nest
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 21 2010, 09:12 AM~17258042
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 29 2010, 05:26 PM~17344692
> *sad day 1/2 of class of 61 leaving the nest
> 
> 
> ...


61 frame leaving and new molded NO BONDO 64 frame coming home next week


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: OK OK so I never sold the 61 it was never even for sale just needed a break from it and i got a little more done waiting to go to the chevyshop now to get some touchups and set it back on the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 06:42 PM~17437325
> *:biggrin: OK OK so I never sold the 61 it was never even for sale just needed a break from it and i got a little more done waiting to go to the chevyshop now to get some touchups and set it back on the frame.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 06:42 PM~17437325
> *:biggrin: OK OK so I never sold the 61 it was never even for sale just needed a break from it and i got a little more done waiting to go to the chevyshop now to get some touchups and set it back on the frame.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Love that 348


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 06:42 PM~17437325
> *:biggrin: OK OK so I never sold the 61 it was never even for sale just needed a break from it and i got a little more done waiting to go to the chevyshop now to get some touchups and set it back on the frame.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 05:42 PM~17437325
> *:biggrin: OK OK so I never sold the 61 it was never even for sale just needed a break from it and i got a little more done waiting to go to the chevyshop now to get some touchups and set it back on the frame.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: Thats good to hear. This is a build i really wanted to see get done. Frame and engine look good :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 06:42 PM~17437325
> *:biggrin: OK OK so I never sold the 61 it was never even for sale just needed a break from it and i got a little more done waiting to go to the chevyshop now to get some touchups and set it back on the frame.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



FLFAO... glad you came clean. I was havin a hard time keepin the secret


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 9 2010, 07:17 PM~17437605
> *FLFAO... glad you came clean.  I was havin a hard time keepin the secret
> *


 :biggrin: I been working on the 64 more than the 61 cuz im waiting for a spot at the painters for touchups and to swap body over and hang the front clip and line it up. Im in no hurry im hoping to have it done before vegas so i can come hang out with you :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

looking real nice!


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 9 2010, 06:17 PM~17437605
> *FLFAO... glad you came clean.  I was havin a hard time keepin the secret
> *


I know what you mean I was the same way LOL Damn it Brent the cat is out of the bag :biggrin: now get to work on it


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:roflmao: 

Nice Brent.. So whens the thread start for the 64, or did I already miss the memo?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 06:42 PM~17437325
> *:biggrin: OK OK so I never sold the 61 it was never even for sale just needed a break from it and i got a little more done waiting to go to the chevyshop now to get some touchups and set it back on the frame.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 10 2010, 08:23 AM~17441971
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Nice Brent.. So whens the thread start for the 64, or did I already miss the memo?
> *


no thread yet still gathering parts little by little my homies working on the frame now all molded no bondo weld grind weld grind hes putting alot of work in it. You can see where hes built up the welds in this pic and now is going to grind em even spots you wont see once the cars on the frame


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 09:42 PM~17437325
> *:biggrin: OK OK so I never sold the 61 it was never even for sale just needed a break from it and i got a little more done waiting to go to the chevyshop now to get some touchups and set it back on the frame.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll say it for everybody, lying fucker. LOL I'm glad, I wanted to see the 61 done.


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2010, 06:42 PM~17437325
> *:biggrin: OK OK so I never sold the 61 it was never even for sale just needed a break from it and i got a little more done waiting to go to the chevyshop now to get some touchups and set it back on the frame.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 
Why have one Impala when you can have as many as you can fit on your property


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

TTT, any updates?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@May 21 2010, 10:53 AM~17562409
> *TTT, any updates?
> *


waiting to get back to paint shop for some small fixes.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

can i put in an order while we're waiting? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 21 2010, 11:16 PM~17568322
> *can i put in an order while we're waiting?  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully if all goes well it will be back on the frame next week with the front clip hung. I loct motivation waiting to get the paint fixed the shop thats doing it is pretty busy so i have had to wait but he told me friday or monday and friday is obviously passed so hopefully monday


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm lovin that 348, can't wait to see some flicks of the body ridin the frame ! You have good taste and a nice vision that put the " sic " in O.G. " CLASSIC " ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

were u gonna mount the switch panel at?????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 22 2010, 08:36 PM~17573671
> *were u gonna mount the switch panel at?????
> *


in my 64


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 22 2010, 11:11 PM~17574512
> *in my 64
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

these are for sale. 1100 obo 

few pics actually pretty nice like i sad couple small dings but bothing bad


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 25 2010, 10:35 AM~17598537
> *these are for sale. 1100 obo
> 
> few pics actually pretty nice like i sad couple small dings but bothing bad
> ...


know who youre supporting with those keys :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 25 2010, 12:21 PM~17599419
> *know who youre supporting with those keys  :biggrin:
> *


always been a fan since showtime


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 25 2010, 03:26 PM~17599474
> *always been a fan since showtime
> *


X2
:yes: :yes: 

DAMN YOU MUST BE GETTING OLD :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 10 2010, 09:21 AM~17748331
> *X2
> :yes:  :yes:
> 
> ...


33 this year :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i guess am going to have to get those paint issues fixed for you huh


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jun 10 2010, 10:02 PM~17755347
> *i guess am going to have to get those paint issues fixed for you huh
> *


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

taking it to my homies shop this week going to get the paint issues fixed and put it on the frame need to get it going its been sitting too long.


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Dam Brent you are no joke! This is an awesome topic :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Jun 11 2010, 12:41 PM~17760558
> *Dam Brent you are no joke! This is an awesome topic  :biggrin:
> *


no thats me! :biggrin: you know i got you if you need help in the paint department homie dont even trip


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

cool cars, dont know about the owner though :0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

is it true your puttin 4 pescos in the trunk of this 61 droptop


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

lets see it with the new bumper sticker!! :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

back to paint shop for a few touchups.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 14 2010, 10:40 PM~17783703
> *back to paint shop for a few touchups.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 14 2010, 01:40 PM~17783703
> *back to paint shop for a few touchups.
> 
> 
> ...


ITS LOOKING GOOD SEEN IT TODAY


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 14 2010, 02:40 PM~17783703
> *back to paint shop for a few touchups.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Any update pictures :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jun 16 2010, 06:31 PM~17807896
> *Any update pictures  :biggrin:
> *



He will need a long range camera. :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Jun 16 2010, 06:27 PM~17808426
> *He will need a long range camera. :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Jun 16 2010, 06:27 PM~17808426
> *He will need a long range camera. :0
> *


I can get a little closer now


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

you couldnt wait to post a picture


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 19 2010, 01:49 AM~17827083
> *I can get a little closer now
> 
> 
> ...


very nice engine bay!


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 18 2010, 05:49 PM~17827083
> *I can get a little closer now
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Jun 20 2010, 11:15 PM~17842608
> *Very Nice!
> *


*X2*


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

clean


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

You must got a fire lit under ya now!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 21 2010, 10:22 PM~17850321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

this ones gonna cost some money


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

hats off to you sir.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I have rockers, skirts, one piece bumpers, grill guard, rear bumper guards, pop trunk, knuckle guards, gas guards, compass, autronic, hazard, pseat, pwindows vanity, mats, 348, power brakes, day night mirror, tissue box, trunk light, 

im not putting Cruise Control, Spotlights, and Remote Mirror
or trailer hitch. Id like CC but 348 CC is worth more than I want to spend dont like spotlights on these and dont want my mirror mounted on my fender so im passing on that and im not towing anything!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> I have rockers, skirts, one piece bumpers, grill guard, rear bumper guards, pop trunk, knuckle guards, gas guards, compass, autronic, hazard, pseat, pwindows vanity, mats, 348, power brakes, day night mirror, tissue box, trunk light,
> 
> BIG MONEY CAR!


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 22 2010, 01:34 PM~17855072
> *I have rockers, skirts, one piece bumpers, grill guard, rear bumper guards, pop trunk, knuckle guards, gas guards, compass, autronic, hazard, pseat, pwindows vanity, mats, 348, power brakes, day night mirror, tissue box, trunk light,
> 
> im not putting Cruise Control, Spotlights, and Remote Mirror
> ...



thank you for not putting a spot light on this... I think they look hideous but that's just my opinion. Clean build as always..


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 21 2010, 07:22 PM~17850321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Brent getting her done :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 21 2010, 08:25 PM~17850365
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 21 2010, 07:22 PM~17850321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its almost there wish i was to that point already


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jun 22 2010, 01:28 PM~17856493
> *thank you for not putting a spot light on this... I think they look hideous but that's just my opinion. Clean build as always..
> *


LMFAO me too... problem is I didn't realize it until it was aready on the car. Now I just pretend it looks cul. :biggrin:


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 21 2010, 08:22 PM~17850321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Brent, she is lookin real good can't wait to see it with the daytons!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Jun 22 2010, 09:44 PM~17862131
> *Hey Brent, she is lookin real good can't wait to see it with the daytons!
> *


sell em back to me :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=Mr Impala,Jun 21 2010, 08:22 PM~17850321]
 









[/quote]
At this rate your 61 will be done by the time your page hit 61 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

hes dropping off this car to me in az as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 22 2010, 08:16 PM~17860771
> *LMFAO me too...  problem is I didn't realize it until it was aready on the car.  Now I just pretend it looks cul.  :biggrin:
> *


Dont second guess that spotlight................That spotlights set you apart from the rest and makes your 60 clean as hell!!!!!!!!!!

Spotlights are the shizz!!!!!!!!

64 impala hardtop(spotlighted)
61 rag(dual spotlighted)
64 rag 409(spotlighted)


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jun 23 2010, 12:54 PM~17866787
> *Dont second guess that spotlight................That spotlights set you apart from the rest and makes your 60 clean as hell!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Spotlights are the shizz!!!!!!!!
> ...



:yes:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jun 23 2010, 01:54 PM~17866787
> *Dont second guess that spotlight................That spotlights set you apart from the rest and makes your 60 clean as hell!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Spotlights are the shizz!!!!!!!!
> ...


to each is own but dont think most people would agree with u . makes them look like police cars more then anything


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 22 2010, 11:34 AM~17855072
> *I have rockers, skirts, one piece bumpers, grill guard, rear bumper guards, pop trunk, knuckle guards, gas guards, compass, autronic, hazard, pseat, pwindows vanity, mats, 348, power brakes, day night mirror, tissue box, trunk light,
> 
> im not putting Cruise Control, Spotlights, and Remote Mirror
> ...


I feel you bro. Im not a fan of spot lights on on the 61's. They kinda too trendy now. Keep doing ya thang and hustle up the money for my 58!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

hey brent did u take care of those 3rd degree burns on your hands??az heat a lil too much for u?? :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 23 2010, 10:32 PM~17872326
> *hey brent did u take care of those 3rd degree burns on your hands??az heat a lil too much for u?? :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop+Jun 23 2010, 12:54 PM~17866787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I'm sure a lotta guys will talk shit, but I still want to get some mounts retrofitted so I can install Trailmasters on my Ace...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 23 2010, 10:32 PM~17872326
> *hey brent did u take care of those 3rd degree burns on your hands??az heat a lil too much for u?? :thumbsup:
> *


yeah 108 is NO JOKE thanks for the hospitality you and your pops got a cool little spot going on there


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jun 24 2010, 10:37 AM~17875731
> *I'm sure a lotta guys will talk shit, but I still want to get some mounts retrofitted so I can install Trailmasters on my Ace...
> *



Do your thang bro - it's Lowriding, ain't no set rules, it's custom to your taste. This is what sets Lowriding from other car hobbies - Different but the same - Low & Slow.

Back to the topic. Is it done yet Mr. Impala?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 24 2010, 12:16 PM~17875986
> *yeah 108 is NO JOKE thanks for the hospitality you and your pops got a cool little spot going on there
> *


any time next time we go hunting for for some junk :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 21 2010, 09:25 PM~17850365
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 24 2010, 12:32 PM~17876718
> *any time next time we go hunting for for some junk :biggrin:
> *


shit we didnt go to DVAP it was 108 I woulda died walking around that place. We shoulda stopped at that dudes house that had the 63 rag in the yard!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 21 2010, 10:25 PM~17850365
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


almost there...looks nice man


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 24 2010, 12:32 PM~17876718
> *any time next time we go hunting for for some junk :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie i was there at your pad also, thanks for letting us stop by, but next time lets go hunting with those bullets u have


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 24 2010, 05:04 PM~17878321
> *shit we didnt go to DVAP it was 108 I woulda died walking around that place. We shoulda stopped at that dudes house that had the 63 rag in the yard!
> *


shit ill show u some more nice yard ordaments next time :biggrin: :biggrin: next time u come youll get lucky in the 120+ degree heat


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jun 24 2010, 09:58 PM~17880633
> *whats up homie i was there at your pad also, thanks for letting us stop by, but next time lets go hunting with those bullets u have
> *


shit u should see my safe i have a few thousand more of those :wow: :biggrin: and the shed we were by i have a few more thousand of those :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

it would be fun shooting some of those but not in that weather DAM :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 25 2010, 10:00 PM~17890334
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks great :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

The finishline is near.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

oh shit, thats looking great bro :thumbsup: 

very sexy


----------



## IMPN8EZ (Nov 18, 2006)

Damn that looks good..... The question is will car be all done on page 61


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPN8EZ_@Jun 26 2010, 02:04 AM~17891385
> *Damn that looks good..... The question is will car be all done on page 61
> *


mine says page 30, hes got loads of time  

change your board settings to 40 posts per page instead of 20 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jun 25 2010, 11:57 PM~17891048
> *The finishline is near.
> *


and im out of money LOL hopefully by august i still got about 5k to go


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:run:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 25 2010, 09:55 PM~17890297
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn looks really good. even white :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 26 2010, 01:40 PM~17893626
> *damn looks really good.  even white  :biggrin:
> *


trade you :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 26 2010, 07:29 PM~17895297
> *trade you  :biggrin:
> *


U know i need black  The car is looking crazy sic :run:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 26 2010, 11:35 PM~17896783
> *U know i need black    The car is looking crazy sic  :run:
> *


i meant for your copper one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2010, 12:44 AM~17897064
> *i meant for your copper one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2010, 08:44 AM~17897064
> *i meant for your copper one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You better :x:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jun 28 2010, 09:32 AM~17905828
> *You better :x:
> *


lol and pray my 61 is about 35k short of his 58 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

looking good brent


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 29 2010, 04:16 AM~17914650
> *looking good brent
> *


thanks gonna put it on hold for a minute though got some other shit going on so the 6 1 will have to wait. Luckily most of its together so i dont have parts all over the place!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

brent looking good homie....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 1 2010, 06:17 PM~17939783
> *brent looking good homie....
> *


thanks johnny it will get done sooner or later just gotta deal with lifes every day ups and downs sometimes  as long as i have it done by new years ill be happy :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

new years wtf it better be done by the 4th
:0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 2 2010, 12:00 AM~17941715
> *thanks johnny it will get done sooner or later just gotta deal with lifes every day ups and downs sometimes   as long as i have it done by new years ill be happy  :biggrin:
> *


Whaaaaaat? Look like all you need is interior and top...

Fresh off the assembly line


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 2 2010, 09:31 AM~17944513
> *Whaaaaaat? Look like all you need is interior and top...
> 
> Fresh off the assembly line
> *


yeah looks can be deceiving, interior is done actually just needs to be put in its the little shit that takes forever,

brakes 
exhaust 
wire it up 
battery 
radiator 
rebuild wiper motor
cv top 
install top 
cv hydrualic parts 
heater core 
column rebuild and install 
install side glass and line up 
5 800x14 tires
install gas tank 
install wiper arm assembly 
wipers 
pinstripe all the flag emblems (i used all og stuff and rechromed now need to fill em in) 
install vacuum trunk 
install brake booster canister 
pw boots 
install hood insulation 
install trunk insulation 
install rockers
install skirts 
buy hubcap emblems 
t3 bulbs 
get it running 
thats just off the top of my head lol


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 2 2010, 01:40 PM~17947296
> *yeah looks can be deceiving, interior is done actually just needs to be put in its the little shit that takes forever,
> 
> brakes
> ...


Need me to come over :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jul 2 2010, 05:37 PM~17948545
> *Need me to come over  :biggrin:
> *


lol if you got all them parts listed and take credit card :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 2 2010, 06:07 PM~17949045
> *lol if you got all them parts listed and take credit card  :biggrin:
> *


LOL Good one Brent :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Barrett Jackson??? $$$ ??? $$$


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

just wante dto say thank you to my homie NO JOKE for the hook up on the tires man gave me a lot of motivation to work on the car again we will be cruising the 61's in no time!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

you know i always got your homie dont trip  all 5 tires


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

lookin damn good !!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> All that A-1 work and you use those crappy screws on your licenst plate? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i dont like it 





































so u should sell it to me for like 20,000


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 8 2010, 08:45 PM~17998057
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> > All that A-1 work and you use those crappy screws on your licenst plate? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> And you're missing a lug nut :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> > All that A-1 work and you use those crappy screws on your licenst plate? :biggrin:
> > JK Brent... Just givin ya shit cause your comment bout my crooked plate with crappy screws
> >
> > She's soooooooooo close now... :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 9 2010, 10:58 PM~18008615
> *funny thing is those r the og screws front and back and those are the og screws that mount them on and even the lisence plate filler pans are all OG looks pretty cool having the og shit like that.
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

ill be at your house next week to see the progress on that bad bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 10 2010, 12:02 AM~18008637
> *ill be at your house next week to see the progress on that bad bitch :thumbsup:
> *


lol did i forget to chrome something for you :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 10 2010, 01:08 AM~18008674
> *lol did i forget to chrome something for you  :biggrin:
> *


no but im sure i have something thats needs the bling :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 9 2010, 10:58 PM~18008615
> *funny thing is those r the og screws front and back and those are the og screws that mount them on and even the lisence plate filler pans are all OG looks pretty cool having the og shit like that.
> *


chrome it!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 10 2010, 09:11 AM~18009952
> *chrome it!
> *


yeah might be a good idea they gotta come off anyways i still have to go to dmv and try and get those plates registered


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 10 2010, 08:39 AM~18010085
> *yeah might be a good idea they gotta come off anyways i still have to go to dmv and try and get those plates registered
> *


 hno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

car might be up for trade soon, if i do id like a nice driving 62-64 rag and some money. I have almost 50k into this car and its damn near done probably about 4,000 to finish TOPS. PM me if anyones interested in a almost fully loaded frame off 61 big block rag.


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 10 2010, 09:21 PM~18013983
> *car might be up for trade soon, if i do id like a nice driving 62-64 rag and some money. I have almost 50k into this car and its damn near done probably about 4,000 to finish TOPS. PM me if anyones interested in a almost fully loaded frame off 61 big block rag.
> *


Don't you wanna finish it and roll it a few times before letting it go?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Jul 11 2010, 06:52 PM~18019553
> *Don't you wanna finish it and roll it a few times before letting it go?
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2010, 09:29 PM~18020361
> *maybe  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey PACKER ill be there on sunday to pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 12 2010, 10:26 PM~18030411
> *hey PACKER ill be there on sunday to pick it up :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:

Can u ship it to me us postal? It'll take 1500 boxes and 50 rolls of tape but u can do it. :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 12 2010, 08:26 PM~18030411
> *hey PACKER ill be there on sunday to pick it up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2010, 08:29 PM~18020361
> *maybe  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats that 63 out there? :cheesy:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

or the other 2 cars behind the 61.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Jul 16 2010, 11:10 PM~18066772
> *or the other 2 cars behind the 61.
> *


all junk :biggrin:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 17 2010, 12:13 AM~18066793
> *all junk  :biggrin:
> *


one mans junk is anothers treasure. lol :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 16 2010, 11:13 PM~18066793
> *all junk  :biggrin:
> *


Whatever happened to the brown vert tre with the ram jet?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 17 2010, 03:18 PM~18069941
> *Whatever happened to the brown vert tre with the ram jet?
> *


sold to a member on here


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2010, 01:03 AM~18070430
> *sold to a member on here
> *


That was a nice trey, really liked the way you did it.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 18 2010, 10:22 AM~18072896
> *That was a nice trey, really liked the way you did it.
> *



ver nice one, too bad the guy doesn't post up any pix of it.
I read that he has quite a couple of rides though, so I guess
they all keep him busy


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 19 2010, 09:29 AM~18079897
> *ver nice one, too bad the guy doesn't post up any pix of it.
> I read that he has quite a couple of rides though, so I guess
> they all keep him busy
> *


Yeah. Would like to see some flicks of it...
And the trey wasnt really finished when Mr.Impala solt if im not mistaken...?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 19 2010, 01:29 AM~18079897
> *ver nice one, too bad the guy doesn't post up any pix of it.
> I read that he has quite a couple of rides though, so I guess
> they all keep him busy
> *



pretty average collection wouldnt you say?

1957 Rag 
1961 Rag 
2008 Harley Road King
1963 Rag SS under construction
1963 Rag


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

very nice brent...clean!!!!!!!!! great job!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 19 2010, 11:00 AM~18079984
> *pretty average collection wouldnt you say?
> 
> 1957 Rag
> ...



yep


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 19 2010, 02:00 AM~18079984
> *pretty average collection wouldnt you say?
> 
> 1957 Rag
> ...


With that collection, I would sleep in the garage with the cars!


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

I wonder what Mr Impala will build next? Anything else on the menu other than the 64?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Love the 3 prongs. :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jul 22 2010, 01:44 PM~18113426
> *Love the 3 prongs. :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

3 Prongs do look Tight, but I love the 2 Prongs More!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 22 2010, 01:08 PM~18113108
> *HMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> ...


love them 520ees you rollin!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2010, 08:29 PM~18020361
> *maybe  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


brent, wheres the bumper kit? we all know how much you love running them... lol :biggrin: looks good


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 23 2010, 01:36 PM~18123817
> *brent, wheres the bumper kit? we all know how much you love running them... lol :biggrin: looks good
> *



on the conversion van they look tight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

those 3 prongs are player. they belong in the 3 prong mafia


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 23 2010, 07:28 PM~18125258
> *
> on the conversion van they look tight
> *


any info on a tilt steering column for an Ace...ive read' u can fit a 70 chevy van tilt column in an Ace? any suggestions ?..thank u.....That Ace Rag....is the Bombay!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 25 2010, 08:20 AM~18135276
> *any info on a tilt steering column for an Ace...ive read' u can fit a 70 chevy van tilt column in an Ace? any suggestions ?..thank u.....That Ace Rag....is the Bombay!!! :biggrin:
> *


just get an ididit column


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 25 2010, 11:50 AM~18135376
> *just get an ididit column
> *


Koo thanks homie ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

If those chips were white in the middle they'd pop. I see what you're playin with though.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 27 2010, 05:27 AM~18151315
> *If those chips were white in the middle they'd pop. I see what you're playin with though.
> *


problem is they have an enamel center would be a shame to paint em.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 27 2010, 08:35 AM~18151891
> *problem is they have an enamel center would be a shame to paint em.
> *


just sell them to me then :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 25 2010, 11:50 AM~18135376
> *just get an ididit column
> *


Here's the one he's talking about Brent, dude took a column for a 70's model van. It looks stock, I'll take pics in August at the street rod nationals...

http://www.streetrodderweb.com/features/07...etop/index.html


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

this car is amazing :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Fresh brand new rechromed OG 61 chevy bumpers!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:drama: 

quiet round here, i guess youre having your baby around about now?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 25 2010, 04:25 AM~18400532
> *:drama:
> 
> quiet round here, i guess youre having your baby around about now?
> *


yeah shes due any day now. finished the baby stroller last week though :biggrin: 




























61 is on hold for the time being I got alot of shit going on right now with parts cars chrome baby coming etc. Im in no rush. Hell if there was a good offer on it I might even sell it :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 25 2010, 05:12 PM~18401345
> *
> 61 is on hold for the time being I got alot of shit going on right now with parts cars chrome baby coming etc. Im in no rush. Hell if there was a good offer on it I might even sell it  :biggrin:
> *


You have a chrome baby coming? :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 


J/K


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 25 2010, 11:12 AM~18401345
> *yeah shes due any day now. finished the baby stroller last week though  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I seen one of these at a flea market type of thing here for $30 but seemed to be missing alot. Ship me a chrome baby to 40165.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

guessi shouolda used a couple of these , , , LOL


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 25 2010, 10:15 AM~18401361
> *You have a chrome baby coming?  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> J/K
> *


Damn.. beat me to it..  :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin: and your 64 rag!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 25 2010, 08:12 AM~18401345
> *
> 61 is on hold for the time being I got alot of shit going on right now with parts cars chrome baby coming etc. Im in no rush. Hell if there was a good offer on it I might even sell it  :biggrin:
> *



man if it was a 63 i would be all over it for real.........good luck with the baby bro, ive been there a couple times, best thing in the world. good wishes from down the bottom of the world to you and family bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

bought the hoses cylinders and pump for the top yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2010, 01:48 PM~18428457
> *bought the hoses cylinders and pump for the top yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


they on yet :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

this car is so close from begin done, but you gatta chill until your baby is here, everything should work out shortly


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

dmn i cant believe its been a year since i started this topic and havent sold it yet :biggrin: BTW its for sale for the right money :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2010, 08:48 PM~18456242
> *dmn i cant believe its been a year since i started this topic and havent sold it yet  :biggrin:  BTW its for sale for the right money  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2010, 08:48 PM~18456242
> *dmn i cant believe its been a year since i started this topic and havent sold it yet  :biggrin:  BTW its for sale for the right money  :biggrin:
> *


Like it hasnt ALWAYS BEEN


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 31 2010, 10:25 PM~18457372
> *Like it hasnt ALWAYS BEEN
> *


im gonna sell it and buy your 58


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2010, 10:30 PM~18457402
> *im gonna sell it and buy your 58
> *


Nope NOT GUNNA HAPPEN


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 31 2010, 10:41 PM~18457526
> *Nope NOT GUNNA HAPPEN
> *


u cant live in your 58 :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2009, 03:25 PM~15482589
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get the power brake booster rebuilt?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 31 2010, 11:42 PM~18457955
> *Where did you get the power brake booster rebuilt?
> *


abs power brakes in the city of orange CA


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 31 2010, 09:41 PM~18457526
> *Nope NOT GUNNA HAPPEN
> *


 :0


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2009, 02:25 PM~15482589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Waz up brent what finish is that on that booster? CAD Plating?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 1 2010, 10:31 AM~18460371
> *Hey Waz up  brent what finish is that on that booster? CAD Plating?
> *


yes silver cad


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good Brent :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 12:02 PM~18460635
> *yes silver cad
> *


Nice booster, hey thanks for the heads up on the 58 wishbone, I ended up finding a clean here in town for $ 100


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

bought the t-3 headlights today and let me tell you 140.00 is way to much money for some old ass headlights just cuz they have a triangle on em! :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 01:52 PM~18461944
> *bought the t-3 headlights today and let me tell you 140.00 is way to much money for some old ass headlights just cuz they have a triangle on em!  :biggrin:
> *


can you put chrome eyelids on those lenses or are they the flat ones?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn i forgot this thing was in the garage still :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 03:42 PM~18462858
> *damn i forgot this thing was in the garage still  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 02:42 PM~18462858
> *damn i forgot this thing was in the garage still  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's fkd up to forget about a '61 rag like that :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 03:42 PM~18462858
> *damn i forgot this thing was in the garage still  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful brent....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 05:42 PM~18462858
> *damn i forgot this thing was in the garage still  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Its Like Xmas All Over Again... :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 03:42 PM~18462858
> *damn i forgot this thing was in the garage still  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Damn Brent... Looks right off the Assembly Line... :thumbsup: 

I'd love to see a video of it running and driving... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 04:42 PM~18462858
> *damn i forgot this thing was in the garage still  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very sweet


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 06:42 PM~18462858
> *damn i forgot this thing was in the garage still  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


accidentally ship it to KY and forget about it for good. :biggrin: did you hit that car lot up I told you about?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 2 2010, 09:04 AM~18469346
> *accidentally ship it to KY and forget about it for good. :biggrin: did you hit that car lot up I told you about?
> *



naw im trying to sell this car now to get another rag but i doubt this one will sell


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 2 2010, 09:32 AM~18469558
> *naw im trying to sell this car now to get another rag but i doubt this one will sell
> *


can you PM me the ticket finished? :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 2 2010, 09:32 AM~18469558
> *naw im trying to sell this car now to get another rag but i doubt this one will sell
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Congratulations on the little girl homie. uffin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

A new addition to the REESE family came this earily morning and it wasnt a rag impala, its a baby girl, congrats to your wife and you homie


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HEY BRENT THANKS FOR LETTING ME TAKE THE 61 OFF YOUR HANDS....THE CAR IS BAD AZZ...IT LOOKS GOOD IN MY GARAGE..  :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

WELL PEOPLE THIS TOPIC CAME TO THE END, AS OF TODAY THIS CAR IS GONE **SOLD** AND NOT TO THIS GUY THAT JUST POSTED, WELL BRENT TIME TO MOVE TO THE NEXT ONE AM READY :biggrin: NEW BABY GIRL TODAY AND SOLD A CAR TODAY NOT A BAD DAY :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 3 2010, 09:48 PM~18483251
> *:wow:
> *


whats up john you staying busy homie


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Sep 3 2010, 05:05 AM~18476717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X870
Congrats on the sale and new born!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

baby girl :biggrin: 

car sold  


congrats on the new addition


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2010, 01:52 AM~18458015
> *abs power brakes in the city of orange CA
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 3 2010, 11:11 PM~18483409
> *baby girl  :biggrin:
> 
> car sold
> ...


x2

any nos parts left over lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 3 2010, 11:38 PM~18483992
> *x2
> 
> any nos parts left over lol
> *


vaccum trunk release :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Sep 3 2010, 10:07 PM~18483376
> *whats up john you staying busy homie
> *


were tryin homie


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FELIZIDADES ON YOUR NEW ADDITION TO THE FAM!!!
GIRLS ARE A HAND FULL!!!
:happysad:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

congrats on the new baby brent, 1 of each :thumbsup: 

hoping the top of the food chain is a 63? :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Mr. Impala congrats on the New baby and congrats on another great car sold.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

I cant believe you sold it already :wow:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

congrats on the little girl! nothing like em!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats!!!! doggie on your baby girl


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 5 2010, 09:13 PM~18494944
> *I cant believe you sold it already :wow:
> *


it is true this time... I saw it a BTC getting finished for it's new owner  Beautiful car too.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 6 2010, 10:47 PM~18503674
> *it is true this time...  I saw it a BTC getting finished for it's new owner    Beautiful car too.
> *


it's right next to my car :biggrin:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

:wow: dam sold it already!!!! WOW! you dont play homie lol

Congrats on the sale.


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2010, 10:27 PM~18483087
> *think im gonna move up to the to of the food chain of impalas next  :biggrin:
> *


59 rag :dunno:  
you build some nice cars cant wait to see it


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

congrats to you and the wife , as you know the top of the food chain is very costly :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Sep 7 2010, 11:40 PM~18512784
> *it's right next to my car :biggrin:
> *


yeah your car is crazy sic. Can't wait to see it all done. You did some real nice work on it.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 9 2010, 08:05 PM~18529070
> *yeah your car is crazy sic.  Can't wait to see it all done.  You did some real nice work on it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrads with the new addition to the family!

As for the ride up for sale? PM me the price finished up!
I know OGUSO805 isn't yours by looking at the color of the rims behind the hubcaps!
You can't fool all of us!

What haven't you built?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------

